# Seguimento Incêndios - 2020



## MSantos (2 Jan 2020 às 11:31)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2020*


*Link's úteis

Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF



*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região, fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 11:56)

Incêndio na ilha da Madeira activo há mais de 24h 

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...incendio-na-calheta-lavra-ha-mais-de-24-horas

Edit: Em directo agora na TVI24 , arde com bastante intensidade, incrível a disponibilidade da biomassa para arder no início de Fevereiro 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2020 às 10:44)

*Incêndio na Madeira ativo há 48 horas*

Mais de três dezenas de operacionais estavam às 08:00 de hoje empenhados no combate ao incêndio na freguesia da Ponta do Pargo, concelho da Calheta, zona oeste da ilha da Madeira, e que está ativo há 48 horas.


----------



## Hawk (5 Fev 2020 às 11:13)

Thomar disse:


> *Incêndio na Madeira ativo há 48 horas*
> 
> Mais de três dezenas de operacionais estavam às 08:00 de hoje empenhados no combate ao incêndio na freguesia da Ponta do Pargo, concelho da Calheta, zona oeste da ilha da Madeira, e que está ativo há 48 horas.



Já houve mudança de padrão hoje, acabou-se a lestada e a humidade disparou para os 90% nas imediações da Ponta do Pargo (ontem andou abaixo dos 20%). Fogo deve ser controlado durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2020 às 20:13)

Domingo, metade dos concelhos algarvios vão estar sob risco elevado de incêndio e a outra metade com risco moderado, na 3ª feira vão estar 4 concelhos algarvios sob risco elevado de incêndio.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2020 às 00:10)

Não aparece nada nas plataformas de incêndios, mas parece que existe um incêndio na zona de Montalegre.
Fonte: Meteo Trás os Montes


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 10:42)

Em Castro Daire também ardeu esta noite  


IM: Granja - Castro D´Aire (Viseu)
No local ja se encontram meios dos Bombeiros de Farejinhas e Castro Aire
POSIT ÂS 23H: 2 Frentes Ativas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2020 às 10:53)

E julgo que por volta da meia-noite também surgiu um IF em Terras de Bouro que terá envolvido bastantes operacionais.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Mar 2020 às 19:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E julgo que por volta da meia-noite também surgiu um IF em Terras de Bouro que terá envolvido bastantes operacionais.



Valdreu Vila Verde.
8 bombeiros 2 viaturas.

De sábado para domingo é que ardeu em terras mas foi resolvido pelos populares.

Tanto um como outro viam se de minha casa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2020 às 20:03)

slbgdt disse:


> Valdreu Vila Verde.
> 8 bombeiros 2 viaturas.
> 
> De sábado para domingo é que ardeu em terras mas foi resolvido pelos populares.
> ...



Costa Valdreu sim, mas tenho ideia de que moram muitos mais meios no local, infelizmente no site da prociv nada consta.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Mar 2020 às 23:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Costa Valdreu sim, mas tenho ideia de que moram muitos mais meios no local, infelizmente no site da prociv nada consta.



Foi aberto como queima.
A malta do.alto Minho é rija.
Poucos fazem muito


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2020 às 23:49)

slbgdt disse:


> Foi aberto como queima.
> A malta do.alto Minho é rija.
> Poucos fazem muito



Pois se calhar foi outra ocorrência, porque as ocorrências de incêndio agrícola/mato/povoamento florestal não estão a aparecer no site, e uma queima à meia-noite e tal...


----------



## slbgdt (31 Mar 2020 às 10:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pois se calhar foi outra ocorrência, porque as ocorrências de incêndio agrícola/mato/povoamento florestal não estão a aparecer no site, e uma queima à meia-noite e tal...



Tem havido vários incêndios que não aparecem abertos.
Não sei porquê também.
Ainda ontem na aap de Salto havia grande incêndio e nada aberto


----------



## slbgdt (31 Mar 2020 às 18:52)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/03/31/l...egre-repartem-esforcos-incendios-neve-1910310


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2020 às 23:08)

Fonte


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mai 2020 às 09:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fonte


Reforço considerável de aviões Air Tractor "Fire Boss" 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 14:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Reforço considerável de aviões Air Tractor "Fire Boss"
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Ou Fireboss ou Canadairs, visto que não está descriminada a quantidade de AVBM e AVBP. No total o nº de meios aéreos é sobe apenas 1 em relação a 2019: 60  61.

*Helicópteros ATI
2019*: 41
*2020*: 38

*Helicópetros ATA
2019*: 3
*2020*: 3

*HERACs:
2019*: 2*
*2020*: 2*
(*1 a disponibilizar pela FAP mediante solicitação da ANEPC)

*Aviões Anfíbios:
2019*: 12
*2020*: 16

*AVRACs:
2019*: 2
*2020*: 2

Quanto ao HERAC não percebi se há um da ANEPC e a esse pode-se juntar um da FAP ou se o único disponível nos níveis III e IV será somente o da FAP. Para mim não está claro, mas tendo em conta que no nível II existe 1 HERAC e não é da FAP, suponho que nos níveis II e IV seja 1 da ANEPC + 1 da FAP.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 18:28)

2 hotspots perto e Vila do Bispo, no Algarve, e parece que é visível fumo deste incêndio na webcam da praia da Arrifana.










https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/arrifana/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 19:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 2 hotspots perto e Vila do Bispo, no Algarve, e parece que é visível fumo deste incêndio na webcam da praia da Arrifana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2020 às 21:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



*20:00 ATUALIZAÇÃO

No teatro de operações estão 50 operacionais de várias corporações de bombeiros do distrito de faro, apoiados por 16 veículos e um meio aéreo ligeiro da base de Loulé.

Não há habitações em risco, estando o fogo a consumir uma zona de mato, com um coluna de fumo vísivel a várias quilómetros de distância.

As últimas informações dão conta de que a frente ativa, encontra-se numa zona de difícil acesso

https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/20...hIQw-V_-blNsKpHlqwdEelQzBAy93seHtkv223U5-CrLA*


----------



## Devas (3 Mai 2020 às 23:07)

Em relação ao quadro com o Número de Operacionais de referir que contém alguns erros de matemática.

GNR-UEPS a variação face a 2019 é negativa... é -69 em vez dos 132 positivos
GNR-SEPNA e PV a variação é positiva... é +134 em vez dos 24 negativos

A variação total face a 2019 é de 333 em vez dos 725... número que até foi divulgado na comunicação social (725)... no telejornal da RTP posso confirmar

Sem querer criticar pois erros todos podemos cometer, penso que devia de haver um pouco mais de cuidado a comunicar informação pois a instituição (ANEPC) é um actor-chave no país e sob tutela de um ministério... Ministério da Administração Interna.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fonte


----------



## Devas (3 Mai 2020 às 23:20)

http://www.prociv.pt/bk/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/383/PPT_DECIR2020.PDF

Na página 10 tem 2 mapas com o raio de atuação de meios aéreos, onde refere que os meios pesados são 3 hélis pesados, 2 Canadairs e 14 Fireboss (03 HBP, 14 AVBM, 02 AVBP). Sendo que as parelhas de Fireboss estão localizadas em Mirandela, Ovar, Viseu, Cernache, Proença-a-Nova, Ponte de Sôr e Beja. Os 2 Canadairs pela localização do mapa parecem ficar em Castelo Branco.




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ou Fireboss ou Canadairs, visto que não está descriminada a quantidade de AVBM e AVBP. No total o nº de meios aéreos é sobe apenas 1 em relação a 2019: 60  61.
> 
> *Helicópteros ATI
> 2019*: 41
> ...


----------



## slbgdt (4 Mai 2020 às 01:40)

Devas disse:


> http://www.prociv.pt/bk/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/383/PPT_DECIR2020.PDF
> 
> Na página 10 tem 2 mapas com o raio de atuação de meios aéreos, onde refere que os meios pesados são 3 hélis pesados, 2 Canadairs e 14 Fireboss (03 HBP, 14 AVBM, 02 AVBP). Sendo que as parelhas de Fireboss estão localizadas em Mirandela, Ovar, Viseu, Cernache, Proença-a-Nova, Ponte de Sôr e Beja. Os 2 Canadairs pela localização do mapa parecem ficar em Castelo Branco.



Certíssimo.
Tirando a parelha da AM1 de Ovar e deixar Braga e Viana sem apoio ATA, nada a apontar.

Já seria tempo de apostar numa frota própria de fireboss, o avião indicado para um país sem grandes barragens para canadairs (esses CL-215, vêm presos por arames) e tendo um avião ligeiro que leva quase tanta água por metade do preço, a aposta seria bem feita.
Mas todos sabemos que um canadair fica melhor na foto.


----------



## ruijacome (4 Mai 2020 às 05:27)

slbgdt disse:


> Certíssimo.
> Tirando a parelha da AM1 de Ovar e deixar Braga e Viana sem apoio ATA, nada a apontar.
> 
> Já seria tempo de apostar numa frota própria de fireboss, o avião indicado para um país sem grandes barragens para canadairs (esses CL-215, vêm presos por arames) e tendo um avião ligeiro que leva quase tanta água por metade do preço, a aposta seria bem feita.
> Mas todos sabemos que um canadair fica melhor na foto.



Olá!

Em caso de necessidade e caso o risco de incêndio assim o justifique, os AVBM, poderão ser movimentados mais para Norte, como alias tem acontecido, nos anos anteriores...

A ideia de colocar 1 parelha em Ovar, é para cobrir a zona litoral, de Aveiro, Porto e Leiria, com mais facilidade e mais rapidamente, sem termos que puxar ou ativar um AVBM, de Proença ou Viseu ou seja o que for para a zona litoral centro/norte.

Em relação ao Fireboss VS Canadair, são aviões diferentes, com finalidades diferentes. Dizer que um Fireboss, leva tanta agua quanto um Canadair, estamos a ser um bocado incorrectos..

Um Canadair CL-215, leva aproximadamente 6000 litros e o AT-802F, leva cerca de 3000 litros, são preciso 2 Fireboss, para fazer a quantidade de agua que um AVBP leva e partilham praticamente todos os mesmos pontos de scooping, seja Fireboss ou Canadair.

Enquanto um Fireboss, fica nos TOs cerca de 2h00, o Canadair fica no TO cerca de 3 horas, às vezes até um pouco mais ...Por norma os accionamentos de Fireboss que fazemos, são quase em ataque inicial, deixando os Kamov e Canadair para o verdadeiro ataque ampliado e quando justificado..

A frota ideal de aviões seria mais ou menos o que está previsto para este ano, a contar com os nossos 4 Kamovs (haja vontade politica de os por a voar) e com 3 parelhas de Canadair, 1 no norte, uma a centro e outra mais chegada a sul.


----------



## ruijacome (4 Mai 2020 às 05:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ou Fireboss ou Canadairs, visto que não está descriminada a quantidade de AVBM e AVBP. No total o nº de meios aéreos é sobe apenas 1 em relação a 2019: 60  61.
> 
> (...)
> Quanto ao HERAC não percebi se há um da ANEPC e a esse pode-se juntar um da FAP ou se o único disponível nos níveis III e IV será somente o da FAP. Para mim não está claro, mas tendo em conta que no nível II existe 1 HERAC e não é da FAP, suponho que nos níveis II e IV seja 1 da ANEPC + 1 da FAP.



O HERAC "principal" (assim entendamos), é da ANEPC, baseado por norma na Lousã, com indicativo operacional FIRE01. o FIRE02, será um Koala da FAP, mas que à semelhança de anos anteriores, só será colocado de prevenção em caso de nivel de alerta VERMELHO, do DECIR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2020 às 12:31)

Os IFs já estão novamente a aparecer na página da ANEPC 

Risquei as primeiras 3 ocorrências pois eram testes. Portanto o incêndio de ontem em Vila do Bispo encontra-se em fase de conclusão com 15 operacionais e 5 meios terrestres.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Mai 2020 às 18:36)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Em caso de necessidade e caso o risco de incêndio assim o justifique, os AVBM, poderão ser movimentados mais para Norte, como alias tem acontecido, nos anos anteriores...
> 
> ...



O CL 215 apenas tem capacidade para 4900 e só mesmo nas ultimasdescargas com pouco peso fe combustível.
Por sua vez os fireboss levam sempre os 3000.
Aliás podem levantar carregados.
Outra vantagem dos fireboss além do custo menor de operação é o facto de abastecerem em menos metros de água e por isso terem mais spots para scooping.
Aqui a Norte claramente são melhores os fireboss.
Desde que estejam colocados em Braga e cubram o minho todo.


----------



## ruijacome (5 Mai 2020 às 14:41)

slbgdt disse:


> O CL 215 apenas tem capacidade para 4900 e só mesmo nas ultimasdescargas com pouco peso fe combustível.
> Por sua vez os fireboss levam sempre os 3000.
> Aliás podem levantar carregados.
> Outra vantagem dos fireboss além do custo menor de operação é o facto de abastecerem em menos metros de água e por isso terem mais spots para scooping.
> ...



Nao levam sempre os 3000. Mesmo q sejam os 4900, após a primeira hora já fazem cargas completas, a parelha leva quase 10.000 enquanto os fireboss levam 6000 em parelha.

Nos últimos anos tem sido raro, o acionamento de fireboss, para o extremo norte do país.

As missões que atribuímos tem sido na sua maioria na zona centro norte, daí a localização dos mesmos onde estão, que não é decidida por acaso é decidida consoante a avaliação de risco e consoante o historial   Dos últimos anos


----------



## banzas (8 Mai 2020 às 22:26)

Boa noite. O que acham que podemos esperar dos incêndios deste ano derivado às condições que temos tido?
Incêndios severos derivado do crescimento de mato/floresta devido às chuvas ou por outro lado como tem chovido bastante essa hipótese é mais reduzida derivado da humidade da vegetação?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2020 às 23:24)

banzas disse:


> Boa noite. O que acham que podemos esperar dos incêndios deste ano derivado às condições que temos tido?
> Incêndios severos derivado do crescimento de mato/floresta devido às chuvas ou por outro lado como tem chovido bastante essa hipótese é mais reduzida derivado da humidade da vegetação?


Bem, se depois destas chuvas vier um calor descomunal (do qual a médio prazo duvido devido às condições atuais na atmosfera), em princípio pode haver mais incêndios e os mesmos podem ser maiores. Muita erva normalmente corresponde a mais combustível disponível para os incêndios. 

De salientar que o incêndio de 2017 foi criado mais ou menos com essas condições: um maio com mais chuva que o normal na zona (cerca de 140% do valor normal), seguido de um junho extremamente quente e com uma vaga de calor, instabilidade atmosférica e 40ºC de temperatura máxima.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2020 às 11:51)

Eu não sou nenhum especialista na matéria, mas deixo aqui os meus 5 tostões.

É importante relembrar que não é possível prever como será a época de incêndios porque há muitas variáveis que não são previsíveis a médio/longo-prazo. Algumas delas não são sequer previsíveis.

As variáveis que eu considero essenciais para caracterizar uma época de incêndios são:

Estado da seca meteorológica (índice PDSI, % de água no solo, etc);
Condições meteorológicas;
Limpeza de terrenos;
Criação de faixas de gestão de combustível antes da época de incêndios;

Precaução (incêndios de origem humana por negligência);
Capacidade de resposta aos incêndios nos primeiros momentos da ocorrência (ataque inicial);
Simultaneidade de incêndios.
Certamente existirão outros factores que aqui não mencionei, mas os mais entendidos na matéria poderão completar.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> De salientar que o incêndio de 2017 foi criado mais ou menos com essas condições: um maio com mais chuva que o normal na zona (cerca de 140% do valor normal), seguido de um junho extremamente quente e com uma vaga de calor, instabilidade atmosférica e 40ºC de temperatura máxima.



A maior parte da área do incêndio de 2017 teve chuva abaixo do normal (75 - 99%).







E além disso vale lembrar que a situação de seca que o país vivia naquele momento.

Mapas referentes ao fim de maio:











Mapas referentes ao fim de Junho:


----------



## tomalino (9 Mai 2020 às 15:18)

Falando só em condições meteorológicas antes da época "normal" de fogos, há estudos que indicam que, num ano "mau", ou seja, em que arde muito:

- Março e Abril são mais chuvosos e frios do que a média, o que provoca o crescimento em grande quantidade de vegetação herbácea ;

- Maio e Junho mais secos e quentes do que a média, o que provoca a progressiva secagem dessa vegetação;

Se o Verão for dentro da média, há condições propícias para que os fogos se propaguem rapidamente.

Para os anos bons, ou em que arde pouco, o que acontece geralmente é o inverso, ou seja, Março e Abril secos e quentes e Maio e Junho frios e chuvosos. A pouca vegetação herbácea estará pouco propensa a arder em Julho e Agosto. 



Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2020 às 20:09)

1º dia mais "quente" no Algarve e logo com 3 incêndios em zonas perigosas. 

Um em São Marcos da Serra logo de manhã com 21 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo, outro na Serra de Monchique com 30 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo e outro em Tesoureiro perto de Alportel com 29 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.

Ao todo no país, 24 incêndios apoiados com 330 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2020 às 21:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 1º dia mais "quente" no Algarve e logo com 3 incêndios em zonas perigosas.
> 
> Um em São Marcos da Serra logo de manhã com 21 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo, outro na Serra de Monchique com 30 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo e outro em Tesoureiro perto de Alportel com 29 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.
> 
> Ao todo no país, 24 incêndios apoiados com 330 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos.



Pressuponho que com temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºC, esta semana, que esteja interdita a queima de sobrantes, ainda não li nada em concreto sobre este assunto.

*Gavião | Primeiro incêndio do ano resultou de queimada descontrolada*

Um incêndio em terreno agrícola deflagrou em Ferreira, Gavião, esta segunda-feira, às 18:06, e foi rapidamente dado como controlado e extinto pelos bombeiros locais. O fogo de natureza agrícola resultou de “uma queima com autorização que se descontrolou”, disse o presidente da autarquia, José Pio, dando conta que as chamas consumiram “350 metros quadrados de pasto”.

https://www.mediotejo.net/gaviao-pr...gtoOuj8di91vX_of9iEoc7p5DbjIu5L2d84SzVIsXE9iM


----------



## dahon (19 Mai 2020 às 15:54)

E pronto, primeiro incêndio da época em que é accionado o Heli. sediado no aeródromo de Viseu.
Pelo menos que tenha dado conta, até porque o Heli. do inem agora também lá está.

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020180022559 (Vilar Seco, Nelas)


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2020 às 15:58)

dahon disse:


> E pronto, primeiro incêndio da época em que é accionado o Heli. sediado no aeródromo de Viseu.
> Pelo menos que tenha dado conta, até porque o Heli. do inem agora também lá está.
> 
> https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020180022559 (Vilar Seco, Nelas)



Já ontem houve registo de várias ocorrencias de incendios, em que já foi preciso a ajuda de heli, este calor, vai acabar por secar toda a vegetação rapidamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2020 às 15:59)

dahon disse:


> E pronto, primeiro incêndio da época em que é accionado o Heli. sediado no aeródromo de Viseu.
> Pelo menos que tenha dado conta, até porque o Heli. do inem agora também lá está.
> 
> https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020180022559 (Vilar Seco, Nelas)



A primeira missão do heli sediado em Viseu foi no domingo para o incêndio em Rio de Mel, São Pedro do Sul.

EDIT 16:05: entretanto Vilar Seco em resolução.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Mai 2020 às 16:46)

Entretanto em Ourém arracaram os fireboss.
Junto à auto estrada e já com meios significativos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2020 às 16:50)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto em Ourém arracaram os fireboss.
> Junto à auto estrada e já com meios significativos.



O HEBL que estava no TO foi retirado? Pois se entraram os fireboss e a ANEPC apenas indica 2 meios aéreos, o heli deve ter saído.

O IF deve entrar em resolução brevemente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto em Ourém arracaram os fireboss.
> Junto à auto estrada e já com meios significativos.



Estão no TO, 68 operacionais, e 16 veículos.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Mai 2020 às 16:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O HEBL que estava no TO foi retirado? Pois se entraram os fireboss e a ANEPC apenas indica 2 meios aéreos, o heli deve ter saído.
> 
> O IF deve entrar em resolução brevemente.


Sim. Fica os 90 minutos de Ataque Inicial, acabando a autonomia, desmobiliza.

Só em casos extraordinarios fica.
E nos GIF Só porque a Comunicação Social gosta de dar o número de meios aéreos, comprometendo se assim o ATI noutros locais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2020 às 17:26)

IF Ourém, Boleiros (inicialmente atribuído a Giesteira) em resolução. 62 operacionais, 16 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo no TO.

Um contacto com vista directa para o incêndio disse que não viu fireboss no combate.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

Via radio hertz


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Mai 2020 às 19:37)

Olá! Eu sou o Miguel, que tirou essas fotos do IF Fátima-Boleiros. Enviei para a redação da Hertz.


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Mai 2020 às 19:38)

https://radiohertz.pt/ourem-incendi...-de-setenta-operacionais-e-dois-meios-aereos/


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Mai 2020 às 19:41)

Só vi um helicóptero daqueles "balão" ao longe, nenhum desses grandes, maiores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2020 às 20:35)

robinetinidol disse:


> Olá! Eu sou o Miguel, que tirou essas fotos do IF Fátima-Boleiros. Enviei para a redação da Hertz.



Então és o "contacto" que referi no post anterior eheh, sobre os fireboss.

Apesar do calor, as coisas ainda estão verdes para que os incêndios tomem outras proporções, mas este calor vai secar tudo muito rapidamente. Felizmente, e aparentemente, o ataque inicial tem sido reforçado. Tenho notado que em várias ocorrências são accionados logo bastantes meios, em alguns casos a ocorrência entra em fase de resolução ainda com alguns deles em trânsito.


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então és o "contacto" que referi no post anterior eheh, sobre os fireboss.
> 
> Apesar do calor, as coisas ainda estão verdes para que os incêndios tomem outras proporções, mas este calor vai secar tudo muito rapidamente. Felizmente, e aparentemente, o ataque inicial tem sido reforçado. Tenho notado que em várias ocorrências são accionados logo bastantes meios, em alguns casos a ocorrência entra em fase de resolução ainda com alguns deles em trânsito.


ahah verdade! Está verde ainda, mas começa a secar...então lá para os dias 29/30 de Maio...


----------



## slbgdt (19 Mai 2020 às 22:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então és o "contacto" que referi no post anterior eheh, sobre os fireboss.
> 
> Apesar do calor, as coisas ainda estão verdes para que os incêndios tomem outras proporções, mas este calor vai secar tudo muito rapidamente. Felizmente, e aparentemente, o ataque inicial tem sido reforçado. Tenho notado que em várias ocorrências são accionados logo bastantes meios, em alguns casos a ocorrência entra em fase de resolução ainda com alguns deles em trânsito.



Havendo disponibilidade de meios, acabam por ser enviados mais...
Tudo vai da quantidade e distribuição de ocorrências.
Quanto aos fireboss hoje, como apareciam 2 achei mesmo que eram.
Apesar de ser uma má zona para scooping, uma vez que barragens só as do Zêzere.


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Mai 2020 às 23:36)

https://www.mediotejo.net/ourem-primeiro-incendio-do-ano-em-zona-de-mato-entre-boleiros-e-vale-alto/
Área ardida (ICNF): ca. 0,85 ha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2020 às 00:13)

slbgdt disse:


> Havendo disponibilidade de meios, acabam por ser enviados mais...
> Tudo vai da quantidade e distribuição de ocorrências.
> Quanto aos fireboss hoje, como apareciam 2 achei mesmo que eram.
> Apesar de ser uma má zona para scooping, uma vez que barragens só as do Zêzere.



Sim a quantidade de ocorrências em simultâneo é muito importante, basta recordar 15/10/2017, por exemplo.

Em relação aos meios aéreos, pouco depois baixou novamente para 1. Quando apareciam 2 meios aéreos devia ser quando o primeiro heli ainda não tinha desmobilizado e o segundo já estava a caminho do TO (já que os meios são contabilizados no momento em que são accionados e não quando chegam ao TO).


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2020 às 11:12)

Pelo facto de termos tido uma Primavera chuvosa, poderemos ter uma época de fogos a começar tardiamente como em 2016. Começar tarde não quer dizer que seja menos grave. Estes primeiros dias com calor de Verão, irão acelerar a secagem de toda a vegetação anual que cresceu em abundância este ano. Se não houver alguma precipitação ao longo de junho as condições para fogos severos vão aparecer mais tarde ou mais cedo.

Para já temos apenas 913 ha ardidos em espaços rurais como resultado de 848 ocorrências.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 16:53)

1º incêndio de 2020 com mais de 100 operacionais (se a memória não me atraiçoa).

Águas Frias de Baixo, concelho de Loulé.
- 101 operacionais;
- 26 meios terrestres;
- 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 17:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 1º incêndio de 2020 com mais de 100 operacionais (se a memória não me atraiçoa).
> 
> Águas Frias de Baixo, concelho de Loulé.
> - 101 operacionais;
> ...



Em resolução.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Também anda a lavrar um no Sul do concelho de Nelas, ouvi um helicóptero, fui logos ao fogos.pt, e confirma-se:







O vento tem soprado moderado na última hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

*Incêndio em Alte consome mato desde as 15h23*

https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/05/26/sociedade/incendio-em-alte-consome-mato-desde-as-15h23/497166

O alerta foi dado pelo posto de vigia do Malhão, em plena Serra do Caldeirão.


----------



## Zorros (28 Mai 2020 às 11:24)

Incêndio em Montalegre, ativo desde as 01h10m e 3 MA.


----------



## jonas (28 Mai 2020 às 16:15)

Zorros disse:


> Incêndio em Montalegre, ativo desde as 01h10m e 3 MA.


Já dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jun 2020 às 15:32)

Primeiro IF com maior despacho de meios deste ano , com inicio ás 12.55h , em Aljezur , e já 181 Op, 50 Veículos e 9 Ma´s no TO , zona muito sensível


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Jun 2020 às 15:48)

Coluna de fumo bem visível de Portimão. Não atinge grande altitude, o que deve atestar vento com alguma intensidade na zona.
Não consigo confirmar a 100% devido à distância mas parece haver formação de pirocumulus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2020 às 16:20)

Já são 11 meios aéreos, em Aljezur.

Entretanto, na outra ponta do Algarve, existe outro em Odeleite que começou às 15:51, com 22 op, 4 veículos e 1 meio aéreo.

Começa cedo, este ano....


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2020 às 16:39)

Aljezur






Fonte: https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/06/fotos-do-incendio-de-aljezur.html


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2020 às 16:46)

Tal como costuma ocorrer em incêndios de maiores dimensões, o incêndio de Aljezur já apresenta assinatura visível no radar do IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2020 às 17:08)

Mais images infelizes do primeiro grande incêndio deste ano na CMTV. 2 frentes, vento forte, não parece ter sinais de melhoria.

30 pessoas evacuadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jun 2020 às 17:16)

MSantos disse:


> Tal como costuma ocorrer em incêndios de maiores dimensões, o incêndio de Aljezur já apresenta assinatura visível no radar do IPMA.


Também já bem visível no Sat24!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2020 às 18:06)

Aumenta os meios em Aljezur, são já 239 operacionais apoiados por 75 viaturas e 10 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2020 às 18:35)

Já por várias vezes ouvi sirenes aqui, 72 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo num incêndio no concelho do Crato.


----------



## Hawk (19 Jun 2020 às 19:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Também já bem visível no Sat24!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muito pior agora...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2020 às 20:02)

A nuvem de fumo do incêndio já é visível a SW daqui, as imagens do Sat24 é bem notória.

Afinal, não está dominado algum bug que afectou o site e assim, aumenta os meios para 350 operacionais apoiados com 105 viaturas e tem três frentes activas.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2020 às 22:16)

A caminho dos 400 operacionais... O vento está a empurrar o fogo para os concelhos de Vila do Vispo e Lagos, ao que parece.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2020 às 22:45)

jonas disse:


> A caminho dos 400 operacionais... O vento está a empurrar o fogo para os concelhos de Vila do Vispo e Lagos, ao que parece.


O fogo já está perto da EN125 em Budens, segundo a TVI24, e dirige-se para sudeste. A Aldeia de Pedralva está a ser utilizada como refúgio para as pessoas retiradas das suas casas!


----------



## srr (19 Jun 2020 às 23:02)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2020 às 09:51)

Aljezur em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2020 às 10:53)

altitude e proximidade ao mar.

da serra de monchique ao cabo de são vicente, uma zona de razoável altitude e sempre muito ventosa. Há diferenças de 5-8ºC entre o lado de aljezur e o lado de lagos.

qualquer incêndio será muito difícil de combater.

a associação de municípios aljezur-vila do bispo-lagos tem tentado construir uma rede de corta fogos bem estruturada. Desta vez não conseguiu travar o incêndio.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (20 Jun 2020 às 15:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já são 11 meios aéreos, em Aljezur.
> 
> Entretanto, na outra ponta do Algarve, existe outro em Odeleite que começou às 15:51, com 22 op, 4 veículos e 1 meio aéreo.
> 
> Começa cedo, este ano....



*Identificado autor do incêndio que afetou três concelhos*

*"Um homem, de 44 anos, foi identificado pela GNR como o autor do incêndio que deflagrou ao início da tarde de ontem, 19 de Junho, em Aljezur e que se alastrou aos concelhos de Vila do Bispo e Lagos. 

O anúncio acaba de ser feito, em comunicado, pela GNR.

Segundo a guarda, «o homem encontrava-se a efetuar trabalhos de gestão de combustível, com recurso a uma motorroçadora, quando o equipamento entrou em sobreaquecimento após três horas de utilização, provocando a emissão de fagulhas».

De acordo com a GNR, homem alertou de imediato as autoridades e ainda terá tentado extinguir o fogo com recurso a uma mangueira.

Este fogo começou ontem, às 12h55, na Vilarinha (Aljezur), mas rapidamente se alastrou aos concelhos limítrofes de Vila do Bispo e Lagos.

O incêndio foi dado como dominado já hoje, dia 20, mas continuam, no local, 438 operacionais, 138 veículos e 8 meios aéreos."

Fonte: https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/06/identificado-autor-do-incendio-que-afetou-tres-concelhos/*

--------------------------------------------------------------


Por outro lado, numa rede social conhecida, eis o divulgado texto de uma conversa de alguma família inglesa que residia na localidade de Vilarinha, no concelho de Aljezur:

_"I live here in Vilarinha and the fire started behind our homestead. A hired gardener for a neighboring rental was strimming and either using the metal attachment which hit a rock and sparked or the machine got too hot and caught the grass. Either way, he was supposed to have a water hose nearby while strimming this time of year and be mindful of fire hazard but he didn't/wasn't. The spark happened behind him and by the time he saw it the fire was a meter in length and he was unable to stomp it out. The police came and are coming again to investigate and he will be going to court. It was an accident, but unfortunately it appears there was a bit of negligence as well."

_
Presumo que, assim, já se entendeu a causa do incêndio, que provocou danos materiais e florestais em até 3 concelhos do Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2020 às 15:56)

roçar mato durante 3 horas com aquelas maquinetas de jardim.
foi até rebentar com a máquina.

uma atividade que não pode ser feita em solitário, precisamente porque o motor fica nas tuas costas e não ter apercebes de qualquer defeito. 

uma boa máquina custa pra cima de mil euros... mas também há a 150.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2020 às 15:56)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Identificado autor do incêndio que afetou três concelhos*
> 
> *"Um homem, de 44 anos, foi identificado pela GNR como o autor do incêndio que deflagrou ao início da tarde de ontem, 19 de Junho, em Aljezur e que se alastrou aos concelhos de Vila do Bispo e Lagos.
> 
> ...


Claramente um terrorista pertencente a uma organização que espalha o terror por este país todos os verões. Prisão perpétua....blablabla wiskas saquetas.

Infelizmente o descuido/negligência continua como uma das principais causas, é preciso mais informação/formação.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2020 às 16:08)

mesmo nos sapadores florestais de bom só têm as motoserras... o resto é tudo muito poupado.

felizmente isto está a evoluir e as roçadoras podem ser substituídas por destroçadores apeados. Claro, custam uns 2 mil euros mas funcionam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2020 às 23:22)

*Comandante distrital antecipa “dias difíceis” pela frente no combate ao fogo de Aljezur*

https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/06/20/so...a-frente-no-combate-ao-fogo-de-aljezur/499247

Por aqui, o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jun 2020 às 12:13)

Agreste disse:


> roçar mato durante 3 horas com aquelas maquinetas de jardim.
> foi até rebentar com a máquina.
> 
> uma atividade que não pode ser feita em solitário, precisamente porque o motor fica nas tuas costas e não ter apercebes de qualquer defeito.
> ...


Por 500 já tens uma boa máquina e não arde assim! Aliás nós ardemos antes dela! O pessoal para poupar uns €€ compra sucata e depois o barato sai caro.
Aliado a isso é preciso ter bom senso/noção e não usar discos de corte com o tempo assim (também é um fator de risco)
Quem diz isso diz também cortar/rebarbar ao pé de pasto seco ( pessoalmente já vi ignições a começarem assim). 
Uma irresponsabilidade!


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Jun 2020 às 12:32)

dahon disse:


> Claramente um terrorista pertencente a uma organização que espalha o terror por este país todos os verões. Prisão perpétua....blablabla wiskas saquetas.
> 
> Infelizmente o descuido/negligência continua como uma das principais causas, é preciso mais informação/formação.



Mas a sociedade tem que começar também a ver com maus olhos estas atitudes de negligência e não como um azar . Isto também é crime .
E a justiça tem que começar também a levar a sério com condenações apropriadas estes indivíduos negligentes , responsáveis por uma boa parte dos incêndios no nosso país . E não é com arquivamentos , penas suspensas , trabalho comunitário que nem sequer é realizado  que vamos lá .


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jun 2020 às 12:41)

dahon disse:


> Claramente um terrorista pertencente a uma organização que espalha o terror por este país todos os verões. Prisão perpétua....blablabla wiskas saquetas.
> 
> Infelizmente o descuido/negligência continua como uma das principais causas, é preciso mais informação/formação.


É a lei das limpezas a funcionar! Não digo que tenha sido esse o caso mas pode ter sido a razão para estar a limpar nesta altura. Por exemplo, quem limpou em Março/Abril e nunca mais lá tocou se for lá agora parece que não fez nada e já encorre em contra-ordenação.( Uma brincadeira essa lei)
No caso em questão o senhor, acredito com a melhor das intenções e num dia até não muito quente apenas foi traído e bem traído pelo equipamento. Podemos considerar negligência mas longe de ser um criminoso!  Aliás para ser negligente basta estar presente mas existem certamente comportamentos bem mais descarados/negligentes.
Por último máquinas a pegar fogo/fagulhas de corte não justificam centenas/milhares de ignições diarias como acontece recorrentemente.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jun 2020 às 13:14)

Uma coisa curiosa em Aljezur, todas as pessoas que aparecem no telejornal são estrangeiros e as estruturas que arderam seriam ilegais


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2020 às 13:52)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma coisa curiosa em Aljezur, todas as pessoas que aparecem no telejornal são estrangeiros e as estruturas que arderam seriam ilegais


E que relevância isso tem para o tópico?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jun 2020 às 14:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> E que relevância isso tem para o tópico?


a relevância de que em que pé estava a fiscalização e o facto de serem ilegais poderá existir uma falta de fiscalisação .  


SpiderVV disse:


> E que relevância isso tem para o tópico?


 e baixa o tom um bocado


----------



## dASk (22 Jun 2020 às 14:09)

Incêndio a evoluir em zona também complicada. Colos-Odemira. Já com mais de 80 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2020 às 14:28)

Já com 93 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos.


----------



## dASk (22 Jun 2020 às 14:51)

A julgar pela descida constante de operacionais em Aljezur penso que estarão a mobilizar meios para o incêndio de Odemira. Neste momento já passa os 100 operacionais.


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2020 às 16:01)

Crazyrain disse:


> Mas a sociedade tem que começar também a ver com maus olhos estas atitudes de negligência e não como um azar . Isto também é crime .
> E a justiça tem que começar também a levar a sério com condenações apropriadas estes indivíduos negligentes , responsáveis por uma boa parte dos incêndios no nosso país . E não é com arquivamentos , penas suspensas , trabalho comunitário que nem sequer é realizado  que vamos lá .





trovoadas disse:


> É a lei das limpezas a funcionar! Não digo que tenha sido esse o caso mas pode ter sido a razão para estar a limpar nesta altura. Por exemplo, quem limpou em Março/Abril e nunca mais lá tocou se for lá agora parece que não fez nada e já encorre em contra-ordenação.( Uma brincadeira essa lei)
> No caso em questão o senhor, acredito com a melhor das intenções e num dia até não muito quente apenas foi traído e bem traído pelo equipamento. Podemos considerar negligência mas longe de ser um criminoso!  Aliás para ser negligente basta estar presente mas existem certamente comportamentos bem mais descarados/negligentes.
> Por último máquinas a pegar fogo/fagulhas de corte não justificam centenas/milhares de ignições diarias como acontece recorrentemente.



A negligência pode ser de muitas formas e feitios. O que não faltam são comportamentos negligentes que podem levar a um incêndio. 
Acho que ninguém vê com maus olhos a limpeza de terrenos. Potencialmente o que está a acontecer é haver um maior numero de pessoas a usar ferramentas que quando as adquire, ou não são as mais adequadas, ou são de qualidade duvidosa. Isto a acrescentar ao pouco ou nenhum conhecimento das melhores praticas na sua utilização.
Se hoje para se usar produtos fitofarmacêuticos é preciso uma formação/licença, condução de um tractor vai passar a ser necessário formação/licença(eu era para já a ter feito mas....covid) acho que também se podia criar mecanismos para informar as melhores práticas na utilização destas ferramentas de limpeza agrícola ou florestal.

Ps: Quando falei de terrorismo essas tretas todas estava a ser irónico e a satirizar as baboseiras que se foram ouvindo nos últimos anos proferidas por alguns autarcas, comentadores de tv e presidentes de associações. Obviamente que alguém que comete um acto de forma negligente não tem a noção disso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2020 às 17:38)

Odemira já é ocorrência importante!
Posit : 3 frentes activas, vários grupos de reforço accionados , e já com 191 Op , 60 Veículos , e 6 Ma´s no TO.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2020 às 13:49)

O que vou dizer, pode ser um pouco off-topic, mas está relacionado com o incendio que teve origem, devido ao uso de uma motorroçadora, eu faço prestação de serviços de limpezas de terrenos agrícolas, e florestais, e posso dizer que a procura tem aumentado exponencialmente, eu neste momento uso disco, mas de um outro tipo de material, que não lança faíscas, e faço intervalos a cada meia hora de trabalho, para beber água, ou para reabastecer o depósito, e mesmo para a própria máquina arrefecer, isto claro, não descorando a limpeza de filtros, ao fim de cada utilização, assim que chego a casas, é logo tudo soprado, com o compressor, e começo a trabalhar logo por volta das 6 da manhã, até por volta das 10 ou 11 horas, dependente do calor que está.
E neste tipo de trabalhos, nesta altura do ano, todo o cuidado é pouco, e trago sempre uma pessoa a acompanhar-me que está sempre de "olho" na minha retaguarda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2020 às 17:42)

Incendio em Chancelaria, Torres Novas, em mato, em cerca de 1 hora, conta já com 101 op, 26 veiculos, e 3 MA.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jun 2020 às 11:04)

dahon disse:


> A negligência pode ser de muitas formas e feitios. O que não faltam são comportamentos negligentes que podem levar a um incêndio.
> Acho que ninguém vê com maus olhos a limpeza de terrenos. Potencialmente o que está a acontecer é haver um maior numero de pessoas a usar ferramentas que quando as adquire, ou não são as mais adequadas, ou são de qualidade duvidosa. Isto a acrescentar ao pouco ou nenhum conhecimento das melhores praticas na sua utilização.
> Se hoje para se usar produtos fitofarmacêuticos é preciso uma formação/licença, condução de um tractor vai passar a ser necessário formação/licença(eu era para já a ter feito mas....covid) acho que também se podia criar mecanismos para informar as melhores práticas na utilização destas ferramentas de limpeza agrícola ou florestal.
> 
> Ps: Quando falei de terrorismo essas tretas todas estava a ser irónico e a satirizar as baboseiras que se foram ouvindo nos últimos anos proferidas por alguns autarcas, comentadores de tv e presidentes de associações. Obviamente que alguém que comete um acto de forma negligente não tem a noção disso.



Sim , eu partilho da mesma opinião . A culpa sistematicamente atribuída aos terroristas , aos incendiários diabólicos serve para disfarçar muita incompetência e muita negligência que não é devidamente investigada e punida .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2020 às 12:18)

Boas...os dois Canadair que estão cedidos na pista de C.Branco passaram neste momento por cima da minha casa ,foram na direção SW,lá vão para algum incêndio.


----------



## Devas (29 Jun 2020 às 12:29)

Devem ir para o IF em Vale de Zebro, Abrantes. Tem mobilizados 7 meios aéreos, 136 operacionais e 32 viaturas



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...os dois Canadair que estão cedidos na pista de C.Branco passaram neste momento por cima da minha casa ,foram na direção SW,lá vão para algum incêndio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2020 às 14:43)

O incendio em Vale do Zebro, já está em fase de resolução, mas já surgiu outro noutra freguesia também de Abrantes.


----------



## Toby (30 Jun 2020 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

Para minha informação, tenho a impressão de que os aviões/helicópteros saem mais rapidamente, mesmo para incêndios "pequenos". 
Será que estou errado?


----------



## jcsmonteiro (30 Jun 2020 às 13:59)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Para minha informação, tenho a impressão de que os aviões/helicópteros saem mais rapidamente, mesmo para incêndios "pequenos".
> Será que estou errado?


Não quero contrariar mas já há uns anos que pelo menos 1 meio aéreo e acionado no 1º despacho para uma ocorrência. Isto dependendo da zona do alerta e da visibilidade das torres de vigia e câmaras sobre o incêndio. Podendo depois ser desmobilizado pelo cos no 1º ponto situação


----------



## srr (30 Jun 2020 às 14:43)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Não quero contrariar mas já há uns anos que pelo menos 1 meio aéreo e acionado no 1º despacho para uma ocorrência. Isto dependendo da zona do alerta e da visibilidade das torres de vigia e câmaras sobre o incêndio. Podendo depois ser desmobilizado pelo cos no 1º ponto situação



è correcto.
Por vezes são bastante eficazes porque chegam antes dos bombeiros.


----------



## Toby (30 Jun 2020 às 16:18)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Não quero contrariar mas já há uns anos que pelo menos 1 meio aéreo e acionado no 1º despacho para uma ocorrência. Isto dependendo da zona do alerta e da visibilidade das torres de vigia e câmaras sobre o incêndio. Podendo depois ser desmobilizado pelo cos no 1º ponto situação





srr disse:


> è correcto.
> Por vezes são bastante eficazes porque chegam antes dos bombeiros.



Está bem, obrigado. Fiquei surpreendido ao ver saídas com apenas 10 bombeiros em acção.


----------



## jonas (30 Jun 2020 às 20:19)

3 incêndios a mobilizar alguns meios a esta hora. O mais preocupante é em Idanha-a-nova(mais de 150 operacionais), os outros são em Vinhais e Macedo de Cavaleiros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2020 às 21:33)

*Incêndios: Fogo que deflagrou em Idanha-a-Nova corta EN 240 e passa para Espanha*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...1-operacionais-combatem-fogo-em-idanha-a-nova


----------



## ruijacome (30 Jun 2020 às 21:56)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Não quero contrariar mas já há uns anos que pelo menos 1 meio aéreo e acionado no 1º despacho para uma ocorrência. Isto dependendo da zona do alerta e da visibilidade das torres de vigia e câmaras sobre o incêndio. Podendo depois ser desmobilizado pelo cos no 1º ponto situação



Ja hà mais de 10 anos que em Ataque inicial, e no caso das freguesia prioritárias, nos últimos anos, são despachados os 2 helicópteros de ataque inicial mais proximos.

O que se passa em relação aos meios de ataque ampliado, do DECIR, nomeadamente KAMOV, FireBoss e Canadair, é que este ano, a DON, contempla que estes meios também possam ser usados em ataque inicial se assim for justificavel.

Também temos à nossa disposição outras ferramentas tecnológicas, que nos permitem ter uma visualização em tempo real dos incêndios, que permite uma tomada de decisao mais assertiva e com mais rapidez, no despacho dos meios anfíbios de ataque aos incêndios.

Se tiverem mais duvidas. apitem!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2020 às 16:38)

Lavra um incêndio na Companhia das Lezírias (Benavente). Para já com  84 operacionais,  19 veículos  e 4 aeronaves. 

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020050015346


----------



## Toby (2 Jul 2020 às 17:33)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2020 às 14:11)

Ignição em zona muito complicada na Pampilhosa da Serra (Janeiro de Baixo),  com muito vales encaixados, e de difícil acesso, que escapou aos grandes IF de 2017  Condições meteo muito desfavoráveis 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2020 às 14:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ignição em zona muito complicada na Pampilhosa da Serra (Janeiro de Baixo),  com muito vales encaixados, e de difícil acesso, que escapou ao grandes IF de 2017  Condições meteo muito desfavoráveis
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Ataque inicial muito forte 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2020 às 14:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ataque inicial muito forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incêndio a lavrar com grande intensidade !

https://facebook.com/janeirodecima.pt/videos/603153067005341/…

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2020 às 15:20)




----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jul 2020 às 18:02)

É de lamentar este e todos os incêndios, o governo tinha "falado" depois da enorme tragédia que ocorreu na Pampilhosa da Serra que a nossa floresta iria mudar, mas nada fez nem faz, os pobres coitados com 80 anos têm que pagar para verem limpo o pouco que possuem, quando a reforma que recebem mal dá para se alimentarem, é muito triste .


----------



## AJB (4 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Mudar a estrutura da paisagem em 3 anos?
em 30 talvez... Menos é utopia!


----------



## Toby (4 Jul 2020 às 20:16)

VimDePantufas disse:


> É de lamentar este e todos os incêndios, o governo tinha "falado" depois da enorme tragédia que ocorreu na Pampilhosa da Serra que a nossa floresta iria mudar, mas nada fez nem faz, os pobres coitados com 80 anos têm que pagar para verem limpo o pouco que possuem, quando a reforma que recebem mal dá para se alimentarem, é muito triste .



Lamentamos, com níveis de humidade tão baixos, nenhum governo pode ser responsável.
Penso (lamento) que temos de procurar a causa nos hábitos e na irresponsabilidade de uma aposta da população.
Desculpem a minha franqueza.


----------



## Tonton (4 Jul 2020 às 20:55)

Toby disse:


> Lamentamos, com níveis de humidade tão baixos, nenhum governo pode ser responsável.
> Penso (lamento) que temos de procurar a causa nos hábitos e na irresponsabilidade de uma aposta da população.
> Desculpem a minha franqueza.


----------



## Msilva (4 Jul 2020 às 22:07)

A floresta não fica resiliente por decreto governamental. Os incêndios vão continuar durante décadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2020 às 22:54)

Pampilhosa da Serra em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2020 às 17:51)

Incendio em Rio Maior, Malaqueijo, em mato, conta já com 116 op, 26 veículos e 8 MA, era bem visível, o seu fumo, logo quando teve inicio, aqui a parti da minha localização.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2020 às 20:42)

Incêndio em Cachopo que começou às 16h em rescaldo. Ufa, que é uma zona perigosa.


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2020 às 16:42)

Quase 200 operacionais e 10MA em Silves. Zona complicada. O fumo já é detectado pelo radar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2020 às 17:15)

*Incêndio de São Marcos da Serra está a lavrar «mesmo com muita intensidade»*

Fonte : https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/07/incendio-de-sao-marcos-da-serra-esta-a-lavrar-mesmo-com-muita-intensidade/


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2020 às 17:16)

https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/07/lavra-violento-incendio-na-serra.html


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jul 2020 às 19:44)

O jipe ''comando'' dos bombeiros de CB acabou de passar a abrir ao fundo da minha rua com a sirene e os pirilampos ligados, espero que não seja nada de mais.

EDIT:
Ok, há algum fumo no ar para Este (Idanha), nada para Oeste nem Sul, não consigo ver o norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2020 às 19:55)

Há um incêndio na Celtejo também.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jul 2020 às 20:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há um incêndio na Celtejo também.


Deve ter sido por causa disso que o jipe passou com os pirilampos ligados. No sítio onde estou, não vejo nada da zona de Vila Velha de Rodão. O alarme dos bombeiros também não soou.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2020 às 20:05)




----------



## Sleet (6 Jul 2020 às 20:11)

AJB disse:


> Mudar a estrutura da paisagem em 3 anos?
> em 30 talvez... Menos é utopia!



Sem dúvida, mas para se mudar a estrutura da paisagem convém começar por se mudar a estrutura da paisagem em algum lado.
Nestes 3 anos a estrutura da paisagem mudou nos locais que arderam entretanto e nas áreas que arderam em 2017, que estão agora outra vez cheias de eucaliptal e matos altos. Fora isso e alguns projectos levados a cabo por uma ou outra Câmara e Junta de Freguesia, o que é que mudou mesmo?

Em termos de prevenção de incêndios (limpeza de terrenos, abertura de aceiros, etc.) concordo que houve alguns progressos. Mas em ordenamento florestal? Bola.


----------



## JCARL (6 Jul 2020 às 20:21)

SpiderVV disse:


>


O que é estranho é não aparecer a Ocorrência no PROCIV, com os meios que estão no local e com um meio aéreo a actuar.
O incêndio é no parque de madeiras da Celtejo.


----------



## cardu (6 Jul 2020 às 20:26)

É impressão minha ou o site fogos.pt não esta atualizar informação dos incêndios.


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2020 às 20:31)

cardu disse:


> É impressão minha ou o site fogos.pt não esta atualizar informação dos incêndios.


Também me parece.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

Os fogos.pt não está a actualizar pois vais buscar a informação ao site da protecção civil que também parou de actualizar.


----------



## Toby (6 Jul 2020 às 21:28)

jonas disse:


> Também me parece.



Também me parece, já vi vários helicópteros, camiões de bombeiros entre a Lagoa do Cao e la serra e nada no fogo.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2020 às 23:08)

São Marcos da Serra (Silves) em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (7 Jul 2020 às 14:30)

Boas,

Estranho hoje não haver nem uma ocorrência,

Alguem sabe se houve um apagão ?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2020 às 15:06)

Parece que estamos em apagão de novo, sim, como há uns meses.


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2020 às 23:45)

cheira bastante a queimado por aqui nas ultimas duas horas. deve haver algum incendio aqui perto


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2020 às 23:49)

Ponto de situação dos incêndios hoje dados os problemas técnicos: http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/paginas/avisos.aspx?detailId=39


_*"Por razões técnicas, a Informação operacional está temporariamente indisponível na área habitual. Estamos a resolver a situação.


Ocorrências de Incêndios Rurais: 

Informamos que até ao momento não há a registar incêndios rurais significativos.

Todas as ocorrências foram resolvidas no ataque inicial.

Ponto de Situação às 19 horas de hoje, 7 de julho:"*_


----------



## jonas (8 Jul 2020 às 08:15)

Nuvem de fumo sobre Paredes, e bastante cheiro a queimado. Não sei de onde é proveniente.
Edit:já a dissipar.


----------



## Devas (10 Jul 2020 às 18:21)

IF Abrantes 184 op 49 viaturas 10 meios aéreos.
Já entrou no concelho sardoal


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2020 às 18:23)

Devas disse:


> IF Abrantes 184 op 49 viaturas 10 meios aéreos.
> Já entrou no concelho sardoal



O fumo do incendio, já é visível a partir daqui, zona de Torres Novas, o sistema da Prociv, já está em baixo há vários dias, e está difícil de voltar a trabalhar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2020 às 18:23)

Devas disse:


> IF Abrantes 184 op 49 viaturas 10 meios aéreos.
> Já entrou no concelho sardoal



Tanto esse como o de São João da Pesqueira , já são visíveis no radar dinâmico do IPMA


----------



## dASk (10 Jul 2020 às 19:03)

Onde vocês vêm agora os operacionais destacados?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2020 às 19:53)

Neste momento não há info sobre isso publicamente. Só a partir de notícias locais/nacionais onde costumam colocar números dados pelos CDOS ou algum colega forista que seja operacional


----------



## Devas (10 Jul 2020 às 20:07)

Abrantes 212 operacionais 59 viaturas 13 meios aéreos. Arde com mta intensidade, 3 frentes, meios do distrito Santarém mobilizados e pedidos reforços


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2020 às 20:11)

Penso que meios de Portalegre foram acionados também pelas 19h porque vi uma coluna de bombeiros a vir de Sul para Norte, das corporações de Arronches, Campo Maior e Monforte.


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2020 às 20:27)

Incendiário?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2020 às 20:30)

Dois incêndios de grande dimensão ambos com muitos operacionais e a ANPC insiste no seu POSIT das 20h que não há incêndios significativos.  E a "mais importante" só dizem "Distrito de Viseu", portanto extremamente informativo.

Pelos vistos também rejeitam falar nos problemas técnicos do site à Lusa...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2020 às 20:43)

O POSIT foi atualizado com mais informação do IF de Viseu:


----------



## Devas (10 Jul 2020 às 20:45)

Confirmo. Acionados para  IF de Abrantes o grif de Portalegre e grif de Leiria



SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que meios de Portalegre foram acionados também pelas 19h porque vi uma coluna de bombeiros a vir de Sul para Norte, das corporações de Arronches, Campo Maior e Monforte.


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2020 às 21:07)

https://www.radiocondestavel.pt/rad...dio-de-abrantes-chegou-ao-concelho-de-sardoal


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2020 às 21:47)

É absolutamente inacreditável este apagão da proteção civil nesta altura. Não consigo encontrar uma única explicação minimamente plausível para tal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

srr disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estranho hoje não haver nem uma ocorrência,
> 
> Alguem sabe se houve um apagão ?


É sensação minha ou o apagão dura desde terça? É que hoje é sexta-feira...


----------



## Devas (10 Jul 2020 às 23:52)

Boas notícias! Abrantes em resolução às 22h. Segue-se uma noite e madrugada com bastante trabalho para fazer a consolidação do perímetro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 01:36)

Devas disse:


> Boas notícias! Abrantes em resolução às 22h. Segue-se uma noite e madrugada com bastante trabalho para fazer a consolidação do perímetro.




https://www.jornaldeabrantes.pt/sociedade/sardoal-incendio-do-brescovo-em-conclusao-as-2145h/




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcsmonteiro (11 Jul 2020 às 01:43)

vitamos disse:


> É absolutamente inacreditável este apagão da proteção civil nesta altura. Não consigo encontrar uma única explicação minimamente plausível para tal.


Coincidências ou não o apagão aconteceu no dia seguinte a pagarem o valor do decir aos bombeiros. Será que o dinheiro não chegou para a licença do sado ( programa de ocorrências)? Eheh


----------



## srr (11 Jul 2020 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Ontem mais um incendio em Abrantes - Sardoal

Muito perto da Praia Fluvial do Penedo Furado.

Já perdi a conta das vezes que essa zona ardeu, mas deve de haver um objectivo, escuso.

E engraçado nem nas Ocorrências da protecção civil, nas nas noticias ouve qualquer referencia a esta desgraça continua e sistemática.

Nós no interior estamos a mais ? `
Querem que não vivamos mais aqui ?
Digam no que nós emigramos para o litoral, Já e imediatamente,
Há lá tanta ponte e viaduto, para dormir!


----------



## srr (11 Jul 2020 às 12:51)

https://www.jornaldeabrantes.pt/sociedade/sardoal-incendio-do-brescovo-em-conclusao-as-2145h/


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 18:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...o fogo já foi dominado ..obrigado vizinho quanto há informação dos aviões ,trovoada seca já anda pela zona,turra desapareceu ,com 34.1ºC e abafado .


Foram estes que viste...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2020 às 20:02)

Arouca 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (11 Jul 2020 às 20:26)

Albifriorento disse:


> Foram estes que viste...



Costumam estar 2 desses no aeródromo de Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 20:53)

Thomar disse:


> Costumam estar 2 desses no aeródromo de Ponte de Sôr.


Eu não me admirava que estes tivessem vindo de Ponte Sôr aqui para o aeródromo de CB, no ano passado estavam cá dois canadair, este ano ainda não vi nenhum.


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 20:54)

Vários focos de incêndio devido a trovoadas. Serra da Lousã 2 frentes ativas e grif fepc a caminho. Castanheira de pêra a caminho grif de Leiria que estava em Abrantes


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 20:58)

Ambos os incêndios tiveram início por volta das 18h30m. E ambos são na serra da Lousã... Concelho da Lousã e o outro no concelho de castanheira de pêra


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 21:05)

Tenho informação de pedido de equipas de resgate e paramédicos para a Lousã. Parece que há bombeiros com queimaduras a serem resgatados


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 21:10)

Espero que sejam feridos leves. Só sei que há um bombeiro evacuado de ambulância e estão procura de outro bombeiro


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 21:16)

Trovoada forte na zona da Lousã e muito vento. Muitas corporações de bombeiros do distrito de Coimbra e do distrito de Leiria a caminho do local.


----------



## dASk (11 Jul 2020 às 21:33)

Vi uma notícia do Expresso de um bonbeiro morto e vários desaparecidos no incêndio da Lousã.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2020 às 21:38)

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2020-07-11-Um-bombeiro-morto-e-um-ferido-em-incendio-na-serra-da-Lousa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 22:18)

Incêndio na Lousã em resolução, a lamentar a morte de um bombeiro da corporação de Miranda do Corvo, 2 feridos graves ,e 2 feridos ligeiros da mesma corporação 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2020 às 22:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio na Lousã em resolução, a lamentar a morte de um bombeiro da corporação de Miranda do Corvo, 2 feridos graves ,e 2 feridos ligeiros da mesma corporação
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sério? Se ninguém sabe sequer que  ocorre uma ocorrência nessa zona.. Andamos (literalmente) a brincar com o fogo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 23:03)

vitamos disse:


> Sério? Se ninguém sabe sequer que  ocorre uma ocorrência nessa zona.. Andamos (literalmente) a brincar com o fogo.


Infelizmente quem faleceu não estava a brincar de certeza! Pêsames à sua família  De facto inadmissível este apagão do site da ANEPC durante tantos dias seguidos!  Entretanto várias outras ocorrências de IF pelo país fora, sem sabermos da gravidade dos mesmos! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

Já tinha essa triste informação da morte de bombeiro antes de ser noticiado. Mas como devem compreender não podia publicar aqui no fórum sem haver confirmação oficial.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio na Lousã em resolução, a lamentar a morte de um bombeiro da corporação de Miranda do Corvo, 2 feridos graves ,e 2 feridos ligeiros da mesma corporação
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

O Sado está em baixo... Daí este apagado... Mas anda por cá um elemento com boa ligação a anepc que saberá melhor o que aconteceu


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

AJB disse:


> O Sado está em baixo... Daí este apagado... Mas anda por cá um elemento com boa ligação a anepc que saberá melhor o que aconteceu


Eu lamento a frieza com que poderei dizer isto... Mas estou-me a borrifar que alguém registado neste fórum venha divulgar informação que devia ser pública. Sempre defendi as estruturas de proteção civil mas o que está a acontecer é absolutamente inadmissível.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 23:17)

Pode ser que o @ruijacome nos possa dar uma ajuda a tentar perceber o que se passa!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (11 Jul 2020 às 23:23)

Não percebo porquê tanto tempo para resolver esse problema. Já vai em vários dias e ainda por cima num período critico.


----------



## Devas (11 Jul 2020 às 23:33)

É mesmo inadmissível numa altura como esta haver falha do site anepc. Quando sei de alguma ocorrência através de grupos no Facebook de ocorrências vou publicando por causa de não haver informação. Outros membros que tenham informação também podiam publicar para haver mais informações nesta fase do apagão


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Falta dinheiro...


----------



## FSantos (12 Jul 2020 às 00:07)

AJB disse:


> Falta dinheiro...



Não é por isso, falta lá meter gente competente e com formação na área.

Há lá gente com demasiada vaidade e muitos boys.


----------



## FSantos (12 Jul 2020 às 02:09)

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2020-...ou-um-bombeiro-e-deixou-outros-quatro-feridos

“pouca experiência do comando nacional”


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 07:13)

Bom dia,

Sinto que são todos os incêndios das últimas 12 horas.
Bom domingo


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2020 às 13:04)

*Bombeiro que morreu na Lousã foi cercado pelas chamas após mudança de vento, diz Proteção Civil*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...mbeiro-que-morreu-na-lousa-diz-protecao-civil


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2020 às 16:07)

Arde algures no grande porto muito fumo   no ar

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2020 às 19:23)

*Abrantes | Bombeiros defendem habitações de chamas em Ribeira da Brunheta*

Perto de uma centena de bombeiros apoiados por 10 meios aéreos estão a combater um incêndio que está a lavrar na zona norte do concelho de Abrantes, estando os meios concentrados na defesa de habitações na aldeia de Ribeira da Brunheta, Aldeia do Mato.

“O incêndio está em curso com uma frente ativa na zona de Aldeia do Mato e Souto, com habitações em risco na Ribeira da Brunheta e a serem defendidas pelos bombeiros”, disse ao mediotejo.net cerca das 18:20 o comandante Rodrigo Bertelo, do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.4

https://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-...vfpIMkUbXiEe83iR7ETGHTl_DmPxmWtEqw_ZMXX0mNRLk


----------



## Devas (13 Jul 2020 às 19:25)

IF em Abrantes com início 17h20m e tem 171 operacionais 49 viaturas 8 meios aéreos.
IF em Castro verde com início 17h07m e tem 136 operacionais 46 viaturas 3 meios aéreos.
Há outro IF em Valongo com início às 15h34m que parece estar em curso à cerca de 4h mas sem se saber os meios em combate.

Fonte: ocorrências ativas


----------



## Devas (13 Jul 2020 às 19:50)

Fogo obriga ao corte da EN2 na zona de Castro Verde

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...qI4ijgrTxn1UZ-gQnf6TbPf-Rz6LLvc53KXXh-KFWEogw


----------



## Devas (13 Jul 2020 às 20:02)

IF Castro Verde:
Este incêndio já provocou ferimentos graves em dois bombeiros, sendo que já está no local o helicopetro do INEM que vai transportar um dos feridos para o Hospital de Santa Maria.

https://odigital.pt/dois-bombeiros-feridos-no-incendio-em-castro-verde/

Segundo a anepc são 4 bombeiros feridos


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2020 às 20:17)

Uma semana depois e continua a página ainda com problemas técnicos. Só mesmo em Portugal. 

Segundo na página das ocorrências em relação ao incêndio em Castro Verde

*Informações relevantes*: 4 Bombeiros feridos. Heli do INEM accionado para o local. IP2 cortado ao trânsito.


----------



## Bruno Palma (13 Jul 2020 às 20:40)

Boa tarde aqui por Castro Verde estão a ser evacuados alguns montes,uma das frentes tem cerca de 3kms.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2020 às 21:11)

Devas disse:


> IF em Abrantes com início 17h20m e tem 171 operacionais 49 viaturas 8 meios aéreos.
> IF em Castro verde com início 17h07m e tem 136 operacionais 46 viaturas 3 meios aéreos.
> Há outro IF em Valongo com início às 15h34m que parece estar em curso à cerca de 4h mas sem se saber os meios em combate.
> 
> Fonte: ocorrências ativas


Ainda lavra em sobrado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (13 Jul 2020 às 21:55)

de sobrado esta resolvido
sem potencial


----------



## AJB (13 Jul 2020 às 21:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Bombeiro que morreu na Lousã foi cercado pelas chamas após mudança de vento, diz Proteção Civil*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...mbeiro-que-morreu-na-lousa-diz-protecao-civil


Não houve nenhuma mudança de vento. O incendio teve uma area ardida de aproximadamente 3 ha...


----------



## vitamos (13 Jul 2020 às 22:08)

AJB disse:


> Não houve nenhuma mudança de vento. O incendio teve uma area ardida de aproximadamente 3 ha...



O não ter havido mudança de vento é uma afirmação categórica? A pergunta é séria.


----------



## AJB (13 Jul 2020 às 22:15)

categórica. A identificação da causa do acidente é simples. Por respeito e por não estar concluido o inquerito não direi. No entanto ha uma falha grave


----------



## okcomputer (13 Jul 2020 às 23:17)

AJB disse:


> O Sado está em baixo... Daí este apagado... Mas anda por cá um elemento com boa ligação a anepc que saberá melhor o que aconteceu



Quais as implicações operacionais dum sistema desses estar em baixo?



AJB disse:


> Falta dinheiro...



Sério?



AJB disse:


> categórica. A identificação da causa do acidente é simples. Por respeito e por não estar concluido o inquerito não direi. No entanto ha uma falha grave



Que há uma falha grave é uma verdade de la palice, isso é óbvio, mas como sabe que não foi X ou Y sem ter decorrido uma investigação?
Raramente um evento trágico desta natureza é atribuível a apenas uma falha, geralmente são várias falhas e/ou causas conjugadas,


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2020 às 23:01)

Não estou por Paredes, no entanto disseram-me que o incêndio de Penafiel tomou algumas proporções, ainda ativo a esta hora. Também a preocupar está o de Ponte de Lima, segundo algumas notícias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 15:14)

Vejo já a partir daqui uma coluna de fumo, na zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, já de alguma dimensão, provavelmente do incendio de Ourém.
Quando será que o site da Prociv, volta a estar operacional, deve daquelas perguntas que nem eles próprios sabem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2020 às 15:18)

Vedade @Pedro1993 , Completamente incompreensível o site estar em baixo no que diz a informação sobre as ocorrências há mais de 1 semana  
Em Oleiros a situação também se pode complicar, zona mesmo muito sensível! 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 15:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vedade @Pedro1993 , Completamente incompreensível o site estar em baixo no que diz a informação sobre as ocorrências há mais de 1 semana
> Em Oleiros a situação também se pode complicar, zona mesmo muito sensível!
> 
> 
> ...



Todos nós até podemos compreender que é um sistema muito complexo, mas daí até estar em baixo há 8 dias, também já parece um pouco demais, pelo menos vai valendo esta página do Fogos.pt, para nos ir mantendo ocorrentes das ocorrencias.


----------



## Devas (15 Jul 2020 às 15:23)

Ourém - Carregal.... retirado de um comentário no Ocorrências Ativas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2020 às 15:49)

Aparentemente o ataque inicial  musculado deu bons resultados em Oleiros 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 15:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente o ataque inicial  musculado deu bons resultados em Oleiros
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Felizmente o ataque inicial, logo forte ao inicio, tem dado bons resultados, e só assim se consegue evitar que o fogo tome grandes proporções, e envolva depois muitos meios, que por vezes estão dispersos por outras ocorrencias.

Desmobilizados do incêndio de Oleiros o AVRAC e o HERAC já estão no incêndio do Carregal, Ourém.



*OURÉM – Incêndio ganha dimensão assustadora. Já estão dez meios aéreos a combate na localidade de Carregal*

É indicação de última hora: já são dez os meios aéreos que estão a combater um incêndio que deflagrou na localidade de Carregal, concelho de Ourém, avança o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém. No terreno, registo para centena e meia de operacionais, sendo que o fogo está activo em área florestal.

https://radiohertz.pt/ourem-incendi...VBMvB6w3WOHNJG18XYj4xFE7FUXZiTdCs4qj5-xAdO_rI


----------



## mecre90 (15 Jul 2020 às 16:04)

Devas disse:


> Ourém - Carregal.... retirado de um comentário no Ocorrências Ativas




Têm estado a passar 3 ou 4 aviões por cima de mim (arredores de Tomar) para encherem no Castelo de Bode. Onde estou não se vê fumo nenhum da direcção de Ourém. Ataque bem musculado.


----------



## mecre90 (15 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

Incêndio do Sardoal visto de minha casa (arredores de Tomar). Acho que os meios aéreos de Ourém já estão a ser encaminhados para este.


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Jul 2020 às 16:43)

Muito fumo na direcção do Sardoal. A situação parece preocupante.
https://www.jornaldeabrantes.pt/sociedade/sardoal-incendio-em-entrevinhas-preocupa-em-atualizacao/


----------



## cepp1 (15 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

Da minha casa na Batalha ve-se bem o incendio de Ourem


----------



## cepp1 (15 Jul 2020 às 16:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vedade @Pedro1993 , Completamente incompreensível o site estar em baixo no que diz a informação sobre as ocorrências há mais de 1 semana
> Em Oleiros a situação também se pode complicar, zona mesmo muito sensível!
> 
> 
> ...



mas esse site não serve apenas para cusquice? eles não tem outros meios?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2020 às 16:59)

GRIF de Portalegre a caminho de, presumo eu, Sardoal.


----------



## cepp1 (15 Jul 2020 às 17:00)

Incendio de Ourem em conclusão...que rapidez, quem diria

parabéns aos bombeiros e força segurança, e protecão civil


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 17:02)

cepp1 disse:


> mas esse site não serve apenas para cusquice? eles não tem outros meios?



Neste momento não exite muitos recursos para estarmos informados sobre as ocorrencias, que vão decorrendo, e sobre os meios envolvidos, e via facebook, é uma boa alternativa, enquanto o site da Prociv, está OFF.


----------



## dvieira (15 Jul 2020 às 17:03)

Incêndio do Carregal Ourém controlado. Aqui em Fátima chegou a estar coberto de fumo e a cair cinza pois o vento estava nesta direcção.


----------



## mecre90 (15 Jul 2020 às 17:08)

mecre90 disse:


> Incêndio do Sardoal visto de minha casa (arredores de Tomar). Acho que os meios aéreos de Ourém já estão a ser encaminhados para este.




Em menos de meia hora o incêndio do Sardoal aparenta estar em vias de estar controlado!


----------



## AJB (15 Jul 2020 às 20:04)

o site da prociv saiu dos cuidados intensivos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 20:05)

Guess who's back.


----------



## ruijacome (15 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

okcomputer disse:


> Quais as implicações operacionais dum sistema desses estar em
> Baixo
> 
> 
> ...



É mentira! O SADO nunca esteve em baixo em termos de gestão de ocorrências ou algo do género!

a única coisa que esteve em baixo foi o interface entre o site público e o SADO em si! Nada mais!!

De qualquer forma o site público apenas serve para “casquice” e informação aos OCS e mesmo esses sabem os contactos privilegiados para obter as informações que necessitam!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 21:38)

ruijacome disse:


> É mentira! O SADO nunca esteve em baixo em termos de gestão de ocorrências ou algo do género!
> 
> a única coisa que esteve em baixo foi o interface entre o site público e o SADO em si! Nada mais!!
> 
> De qualquer forma o site público apenas serve para “casquice” e informação aos OCS e mesmo esses sabem os contactos privilegiados para obter as informações que necessitam!



Sim, as comunicações internas sempre funcionaram, só não funcionava a saída dos dados para o acesso ao público.

O tuga está habituado a ter acesso a estes dados, portanto quando ficam indisponíveis, começam logo a criticar, mas se forem lá para fora dificilmente encontram casos de países em que este tipo de informação está assim disponível para o público em geral.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2020 às 23:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, as comunicações internas sempre funcionaram, só não funcionava a saída dos dados para o acesso ao público.
> 
> O tuga está habituado a ter acesso a estes dados, portanto quando ficam indisponíveis, começam logo a criticar, mas se forem lá para fora dificilmente encontram casos de países em que este tipo de informação está assim disponível para o público em geral.


Lamento mas só posso repudiar essa afirmação. Estados modernos querem-se transparentes. Não vivemos numa ditadura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 23:51)

vitamos disse:


> Lamento mas só posso repudiar essa afirmação. Estados modernos querem-se transparentes. Não vivemos numa ditadura.



Repudiar o quê? Eu não disse que concordava com o não acesso a este tipo de informação, ou disse? Só falei naquilo que se passa lá fora.


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2020 às 01:45)

ruijacome disse:


> É mentira! O SADO nunca esteve em baixo em termos de gestão de ocorrências ou algo do género!
> 
> a única coisa que esteve em baixo foi o interface entre o site público e o SADO em si! Nada mais!!
> 
> De qualquer forma o site público apenas serve para “casquice” e informação aos OCS e mesmo esses sabem os contactos privilegiados para obter as informações que necessitam!


Então porque houve problemas com o FEB Monitorização??


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jul 2020 às 11:27)

Incêndio de grandes proporções no limiar dos concelhos de Viana do castelo e Ponte de Lima , com 4 aviões a combater ( que estão a abastecer água no rio Lima junto à ponte velha ) .
Segundo informações que eu vi , o incêndio teve início à uma da manhã .( ?????) .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 11:35)

AJB disse:


> Então porque houve problemas com o FEB Monitorização??



O FEB Monitorização só teve problemas em relação às ocorrências de incêndios rurais que não apareciam no mapa, todas as outras infos estavam lá.

Isto aconteceu porque a fonte dos dados das ocorrências do FEB Monitorização é a mesma que a página do site da ANEPC, apenas isso. O SADO nunca deixou de funcionar, aliás basta ver que por exemplo o fogos.pt conseguia ir buscar informação dos incêndios a uma página do ICNF, e esta página do ICNF identifica os incêndios com o identificador do SADO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 11:44)

Já agora acrescento que ainda há alguns dados errados, como o nº de meios aéreos (ainda não aparecem), e a página das ocorrências importantes também não funciona.


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2020 às 12:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O FEB Monitorização só teve problemas em relação às ocorrências de incêndios rurais que não apareciam no mapa, todas as outras infos estavam lá.
> 
> Isto aconteceu porque a fonte dos dados das ocorrências do FEB Monitorização é a mesma que a página do site da ANEPC, apenas isso. O SADO nunca deixou de funcionar, aliás basta ver que por exemplo o fogos.pt conseguia ir buscar informação dos incêndios a uma página do ICNF, e esta página do ICNF identifica os incêndios com o identificador do SADO.


O SGIF (ICNF) não deixou de funcionar, mas o SADO teve graves problemas, não foi só o interface


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 12:36)

Entretanto já temos informação sobre os meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2020 às 14:45)

Já é bem visível uma coluna de fumo, do incendio de Alcanede, que conta já com 50 operacionais, 12 veículos, e 1 MA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 18:40)

Incêndio em Cascais de dimensão considerável em mato entre Alvide e Pampilheira a sul da A5, a arder com intensidade e tocada a vento (tocada a nortada...).

Já com 100 operacionais mobilizados, 26 meios terrestres e 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2020 às 18:56)

Incêndios: Governo declara situação de alerta em Portugal Continental para os próximos dias desde a meia noite de hoje, e até à mesma hora de Domingo, devido às condições meteorológicas muito favoráveis a propagação de incêndios rurais!

https://f7td5.app.goo.gl/K4WpnA


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 19:56)

Situação bem grave aqui perto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2020 às 20:07)

Está agora a dar em directo na CMTV, o incendio, em Cascais, e a situação parece grave, e já ardeu duas coberturas de prédios, era visível nas imagens ver também um heli a encher numa praia, que estava cheia de gente.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Jul 2020 às 02:12)

Quando ouvi a notícia em primeira mão sobre incêndio na zona de Alcabideche pensei que a ocorrência fosse no PNSC de modo que fiquei preocupado, e temi o pior por causa das condições adversas, nomeadamente o efeito da nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2020 às 07:46)

Mammatus disse:


> Quando ouvi a notícia em primeira mão sobre incêndio na zona de Alcabideche pensei que a ocorrência fosse no PNSC de modo que fiquei preocupado, e temi o pior por causa das condições adversas, nomeadamente o efeito da nortada.



Boas,

Por acaso não era area do PNSC, mas ficava a escassa distância da referida área protegida, 1 km se tanto(area de Cabreiro Murches) . Felizmente a nortada não soprava com grande intensidade(para aquilo que é normal na zona) , mas caso contrário o fogo certamente que podia varrer boa parte do vale quiçá até traseiras do mercado de Cascais. Apesar da orografia não ser nada de especial no concelho, excluindo a vertente sul da serra claro, temos vales pequenos mas muito encaixados.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 10:10)

*Bombeiros combatem chamas em Lamego, alerta foi dado de madrugada*
Dois meios aéreos estão a combater um incêndio que começou na madrugada desta sexta-feira, 17 de julho numa zona de mato, em Avões, concelho de Lamego., segundo o site da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil.

Segundo a mesma fonte, além dos meios aéreos, o combate às chamas está a mobilizar 107 operacionais, apoiados por 28 viaturas.

O alerta foi dado às 02h42.


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2020 às 11:22)

Nickname disse:


> *Bombeiros combatem chamas em Lamego, alerta foi dado de madrugada*
> Dois meios aéreos estão a combater um incêndio que começou na madrugada desta sexta-feira, 17 de julho numa zona de mato, em Avões, concelho de Lamego., segundo o site da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, além dos meios aéreos, o combate às chamas está a mobilizar 107 operacionais, apoiados por 28 viaturas.
> ...



acordei com o barulho dos helicopteros logo de manhã cedo a andarem aqui a abastecer
felizmente já está controlado, mas ainda anda um heli


----------



## FSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 13:18)

Valongo, agora mesmo.


----------



## FSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 15:27)

Mais um a começar a sul. Fdp.


----------



## AJB (17 Jul 2020 às 15:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está agora a dar em directo na CMTV, o incendio, em Cascais, e a situação parece grave, e já ardeu duas coberturas de prédios, era visível nas imagens ver também um heli a encher numa praia, que estava cheia de gente.


os estragos foram provocados pela agua e não pelo fogo...paradoxal não??!


----------



## Stinger (17 Jul 2020 às 15:30)

FSantos disse:


> Mais um a começar a sul. Fdp.


Sul de gondomar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (17 Jul 2020 às 15:34)

4 avioes por la. 2 deles que vinham do incendio de sobrado e que iam abastecer ao rio douro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (17 Jul 2020 às 17:12)

Arrabal - Leiria

154 operacionais, 39 viaturas, 4 meios aéreos

Foto tirada à poucos minutos


----------



## Devas (17 Jul 2020 às 17:17)

*Incêndio ameaça CEPSA e A28 em Viana do Castelo*

https://www.e24.pt/enoticias/viana/...gYBOh-QA5D_cPwWe-Sk5kzQbafMHU8U-KLAi0mRMgHx2Q


----------



## FSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

Em dois sítios novos há minutos.


----------



## FSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 17:23)

E mais um ligeiramente ao lado:


----------



## dahon (17 Jul 2020 às 17:24)

A parelha de Fire Boss's de Viseu deve estar a deslocar-se para o incêndio de Leiria.


----------



## FSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 17:39)

Isto tem que levar tino de uma vez por todas!!!

A polícia judiciária deve conseguir triangular os telemóveis que circularam na zona onde começaram os incêndios.


----------



## Stinger (17 Jul 2020 às 17:54)

Incendio em aguiar de sousa ja enorme
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2020 às 18:17)

Mapa de IF em Portugal continental, já bem feiozinho de se ver 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

Duas grandes colunas de fumo escuro a leste do Porto neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

Arde na santa justa

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2020 às 18:57)

Tem de dominar este de Recarei o mais rápido possível
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2020 às 20:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tem de dominar este de Recarei o mais rápido possível
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zona complicada. Muito combustível para arder.


----------



## cepp1 (17 Jul 2020 às 20:25)

O do arraial em Leiria ao contrário do que vejo no fogos.pt já me parece controlado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 09:38)

jonas disse:


> Zona complicada. Muito combustível para arder.


Reacendeu durante a madrugada....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (18 Jul 2020 às 10:51)

Em Recarei é todos os anos.
Ou há uma besta atrasada mental que os ateia todos os anos ou há interesses instalados.
Como prevenção não há deveríamos confiar na lei...
Nada acontece portanto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 11:31)

FSantos disse:


> Em Recarei é todos os anos.
> Ou há uma besta atrasada mental que os ateia todos os anos ou há interesses instalados.
> Como prevenção não há deveríamos confiar na lei...
> Nada acontece portanto.


Uma pena uma zona tão bela...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2020 às 11:35)

Reativação em Leiria também.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2020 às 12:16)

Ataque super musculado no incêndio de Vila de Rei, já com 111 operacionais (alocados) e 8 meios aéreos pouco depois do início da ocorrência.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2020 às 12:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ataque super musculado no incêndio de Vila de Rei, já com 111 operacionais (alocados) e 8 meios aéreos pouco depois do início da ocorrência.



Ainda bem, pois Vila de Rei, é uma zona sensível, bem como os seu concelhos vizinhos, e que todos os anos acaba sempre por dar muito trabalho aos operacionais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2020 às 12:32)

Neste momento estamos assim a nível de situações mais complicadas a nível nacional , numa tarde que se avizinha muito complicada 

Reativação 







Reativação



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk





Ignição com menos de uma hora!


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Jul 2020 às 12:34)

Canadair avistado à pouco sobre Castelo Branco, é o primeiro que vejo este ano, deve ter sido mobilizado par o incêndio de Vila de Rei.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2020 às 12:37)

Recarei com 3 frentes na atualização das 10h da ANEPC, reativou e bem...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 13:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Recarei com 3 frentes na atualização das 10h da ANEPC, reativou e bem...


Parece me estar controlado daqui.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 13:26)

Novo incêndio  em Baltar alguém anda a por fogo aqui a volta de valongo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (18 Jul 2020 às 14:08)

Lamentável e é mesmo para dizer as pessoas não aprendem


----------



## Pedro Araújo (18 Jul 2020 às 14:10)

Incêndio na zona da Ermida no Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês


----------



## Devas (18 Jul 2020 às 14:14)

IF em Vale de Cambra complicado neste momento.

118 Operacionais, 31 viatura, 7 meios aéreos


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2020 às 14:18)

Devas disse:


> Lamentável e é mesmo para dizer as pessoas não aprendem


Se fosse a casa deles afetada porque saíram dela para ser mirones já se importavam, e ainda teriam a lata de dizer que a culpa era dos bombeiros ou ANEPC. Qual o objectivo mesmo de obstruir a via dos Bombeiros só para olhar para uma desgraça, mesmo???


----------



## dahon (18 Jul 2020 às 15:16)

Consigo ver as colunas de fumo dos incêndios de Vale de Cambra e Viseu(Bodiosa) sendo este último com a coluna de fumo mais negra.

Edit: A intensidade do vento de oeste está a aumentar.


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2020 às 15:21)

dahon disse:


> Consigo ver as colunas de fumo dos incêndios de Vale de Cambra e Viseu(Bodiosa) sendo este último com a coluna de fumo mais negra.
> 
> Edit: A intensidade do vento de oeste está a aumentar.


Vale de Cambra com mais de 200 opr e 8 MA. Viseu com 100 opr e 4 MA.


----------



## dahon (18 Jul 2020 às 15:31)

Fire boss a deslocar-se do incêndio de Leiria para a região de Viseu.





Edit(15:53): Continua com mau aspecto.


----------



## Hawk (18 Jul 2020 às 15:59)

Grande coluna de fumo a leste de Matosinhos, não sei onde é. Talvez para os lados de Valongo.


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Jul 2020 às 16:07)

Não sei onde será este incêndio mas está muito mau.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2020 às 16:12)

Incendio em Ourém, conta já com 88 operacionais, 21 veículos e 4 MA.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 16:24)

rfilipeg disse:


> Não sei onde será este incêndio mas está muito mau.


Pela foto sobrado valongo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2020 às 16:24)

Cenário horrível a Leste do Porto neste momento:







Este é apenas um foco, mais ao lado direito ( não visível nesta foto)  há outro com as mesmas proporções...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

Snifa disse:


> Cenário horrível a Leste do Porto neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incrível em sobrado vários focos de incêndio

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Jul 2020 às 16:31)

Como é que a CMTV não fala deste foco de incêndio tal é a sua intensidade nem têm ninguém neste local.....


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2020 às 16:44)

Snifa disse:


> Este é apenas um foco, mais ao lado direito ( não visível nesta foto) há outro com as mesmas proporções...



Muito mau aspecto:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 16:52)

Snifa disse:


> Muito mau aspecto:


Estava muito perto da rotunda do ciclista 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2020 às 17:01)

CMTV, a transmitir neste momento o acidente, com um veículo de combate a incendios, dos bombeiros de Ourém, que capotou, numa curva, sendo que resultaram 4 feridos ligeiros, e 1 que vai ser helitransportado para o hospital, visto que esteve encarcerado.


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Jul 2020 às 17:08)

Ninguém tem fotos destes locais mais próximos é incrível o fumo visível


----------



## dahon (18 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

Por Viseu a situação parece muito mais calma. Possivelmente já em resolução. Mas com o vento que vai soprando é preciso muita cautela.

Edit(18:01): Neste momento deixei de ter visibilidade para a zona do incêndio devido à espessa neblina provocada pelo fumo em conjugação com o vento cada vez mais intenso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 18:45)

Recarei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (18 Jul 2020 às 19:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Recarei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se o vento estivesse na direção oposta iria direitinho para a zona das serras de santa justa, serra de pias e afins 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 19:23)

Sobrado agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

Complicado em sobrado e agrela
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

Piora bastante
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2020 às 21:54)

Apareceu agora mesmo esta triste notícia no facebook, resta aguardar, que seja confirmada ou não pela entidades competentes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2020 às 21:57)

A lamentar a morte de mais um bombeiro em serviço, desta vez no incêndio de Arrabal ( Leiria) que já se encontra dominado ,  as causas da morte estão a ser investigadas! Paz a sua alma, e condolências à sua família  

"Morreu o bombeiro que ficou em estado grave durante combate às chamas em Leiria"

https://f7td5.app.goo.gl/dDEPVF



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2020 às 00:00)

Que horror!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2020 às 13:19)

*Dezenas de animais morrem em canil consumido pelas chamas em Santo Tirso*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...mas-em-santo-tirso-animais-presos-no-interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2020 às 13:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Dezenas de animais morrem em canil consumido pelas chamas em Santo Tirso*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...mas-em-santo-tirso-animais-presos-no-interior



Não consigo compreender como se deixa morrer pelo menos 300 animais, quando podiam ter sido salvos, antes do fogo lá chegar, tudo, porque o CDOS, deu ordem á GNR, para ninguém entrar em propriedade privada, nem parece que estamos no século XXI, e a proprietária ainda tem a "lata", para dizer, "deixem estar aí os cadáveres para o seguro pagar as indeminizações", ao ponto que já chegamos.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jul 2020 às 13:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não consigo compreender como se deixa morrer pelo menos 300 animais, quando podiam ter sido salvos, antes do fogo lá chegar, tudo, porque o CDOS, deu ordem á GNR, para ninguém entrar em propriedade privada, nem parece que estamos no século XXI, e a proprietária ainda tem a "lata", para dizer, "deixem estar aí os cadáveres para o seguro pagar as indeminizações", ao ponto que já chegamos.



Realmente vergonhoso!  

Não era preferível soltar os animais?

Só demonstra o estado a que chegou este país.  
As pessoas estão unicamente interessadas em dinheiro e mais nada os animais que se F****. 

Isto  só demonstra o que se passa com pseudo-associações de defesas dos animais e seus direitos, como na floresta e as pessoas.
É tudo uma falácia, é só mentiras e interesses monetários, estou magoado. 

O português comum é muito ignorante e só se interessa pelo dinheiro.
Desculpem-me o desabafo mas é a triste verdade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2020 às 13:57)

Thomar disse:


> Realmente vergonhoso!
> 
> Não era preferível soltar os animais?
> 
> ...



Esta notícia, foi logo a 1ª que eu li, esta manhã, mal acabei de abrir o facebook, e fiquei logo enervado, e transtornado também, e o canil, nem sequer tem a mínimas condições para os animais, e está ilegal, ainda para mais situa-se num perímetro florestal. As autoridades podiam e deveriam neste caso, ser imparciais, e zelar pela saúde dos animais, e nem os que sobreviveram, neste momento, estão junto dos que já morreram, sem os cuidados médicos necessários, pois estão queimados.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jul 2020 às 14:34)

Essa história não faz sentido nenhum, então o canil é ilegal mas tem seguro?!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2020 às 14:58)

Propriedade privada é para salvar como qualquer outra. Alguém na cadeia de comando fez porcaria, seja CDOS ou comandantes da GNR. Os agentes presentes no local apenas recebem ordens que têm de obedecer, ou seja, a culpa não é deles mas de quem comandou. Desculpem a linguagem mas alguém fez m****.

Edit: Devo clarificar que com "propriedade" neste caso me refiro ao facto de ninguém ter entrado lá para salvar todos os seres vivos que lá estavam.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2020 às 15:52)

Em situações de emergência, o direito de propriedade não fica para segundo plano, a favor do direito de salvar pessoas (ou animais) neste caso? Porque raio não deixam entrar quem quer salvar os animais, certamente que muitos estarão em sofrimento, mas ainda poderão ser salvos se assistidos...A porcaria da  propriedade é mais importante do que tentar salvar seres vivos...até que ponto esta falta de atuação não pode ser considerada crime?


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2020 às 16:19)

Foi autorizado, neste momento a entrada dos voluntários na entrada do canil, em questão, mas já se estava a gerar alguma tensão por parte das dezenas de pessoas que agurdavam por essa mesma ordem.
Parece que o canil, era ilegal, mas com a autorização por parte da camara e veterinário municipal, parece que não aprendemos com o passar dos anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2020 às 17:18)

Avisto já daqui uma coluna de fumo de um incendio, que começou há cerca de 15 minutos, em Atalaia, Vila Nova da Barquinha, que está já com um ataque bem musculado, com 73 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 2 MA, do qual, o que está sediado em Pernes, acabou de passar, há 5 minutos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jul 2020 às 21:18)

Outra coisa não seria de esperar...

Mão criminosa 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

Incêndio com 119 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos em Elvas, parece ser perto da A6.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 15:12)

Duas frentes a lavrar com intensidade de acordo com o CDOS de Portalegre.

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ince...tm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ed-tvi24ultimas


----------



## jonas (20 Jul 2020 às 16:49)

Parece complicado em Penafiel.
Coluna de fumo já bem alta e negra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2020 às 16:53)

Incêndio no concelho de Tavira, Curral de Boleiros com 61 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos. O Sotavento está com temperaturas entre 35ºC e os 40ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 16:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio no concelho de Tavira, Curral de Boleiros com 61 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos. O Sotavento está com temperaturas entre 35ºC e os 40ºC.



Em resolução


----------



## Tonton (20 Jul 2020 às 17:44)

Aqui perto (vê-se uma grande coluna de fumo negro) na Carregueira, mais uma vez...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

Tonton disse:


> Aqui perto (vê-se uma grande coluna de fumo negro) na Carregueira, mais uma vez...



Praticamente dominado, mais cedo ou mais tarde entra em fase de resolução.

EDIT - dominado às 18:58.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 05:46)

Danos colaterais 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 11:00)

Pois, o de Vila Velha de Ródão ainda está em curso, e sem meios aéreos provavelmente devido às más condições de voo. Aqui também houve um no PNSSM derivado da trovoada mas foi controlado.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2020 às 12:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois, o de Vila Velha de Ródão ainda está em curso, e sem meios aéreos provavelmente devido às más condições de voo. Aqui também houve um no PNSSM derivado da trovoada mas foi controlado.


Parece que já estará em resolução


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 16:17)

Incêndio muito complicado, com algum vento, em Avis, com 172 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos.

Vista do aeródromo de Ponte de Sôr:


----------



## dj_teko (21 Jul 2020 às 17:19)

trovoada audível e incêndio


----------



## jonas (22 Jul 2020 às 15:44)

Abrantes parece complicado. 
Já se nota no radar do Ipma.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2020 às 16:41)

Zona muito complicada num dos braços do Zêzere, com alguns desníveis significativos e monocultura de Eucalipto. Se entretanto não for dominado, chegará rapidamente ao Sardoal.


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jul 2020 às 16:50)

https://radiohertz.pt/abrantes-ince...estao-a-combate-cerca-de-trezentos-bombeiros/


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2020 às 17:10)

Um incêndio em Gáfete com quase 90 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos, parece que associado a um incêndio rodoviário, vendo a lista de todas as ocorrências da ANEPC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

criz0r disse:


> Zona muito complicada num dos braços do Zêzere, com alguns desníveis significativos e monocultura de Eucalipto. Se entretanto não for dominado, chegará rapidamente ao Sardoal.



Estava agora mesmo em directo a CMTV, e parece que já está muito perto do Sardoal, vai valendo as descargas sucessivas, devido á proximidade com a barragem do Castelo de Bode, os incendios em ambos os concelhos tem sido sucessivos, e já na semana passada foi detido um indivíduo, por fogo posto.
Na página da Prociv, já está dado com em resolução.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2020 às 17:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Na página da Prociv, já está dado com em resolução.



O que está em resolução é um anterior ao atual, que começou pelas 13h27. Este começou às 14h19.

Segue ativo com 347 operacionais, 99 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O que está em resolução é um anterior ao atual, que começou pelas 13h27. Este começou às 14h19.
> 
> Segue ativo com 347 operacionais, 99 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos.



Sim, tens razão, obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

Já 103 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos em Gáfete, se a localização estiver certa será perto de propriedades.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2020 às 17:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O que está em resolução é um anterior ao atual, que começou pelas 13h27. Este começou às 14h19.
> 
> Segue ativo com 347 operacionais, 99 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos.



E a julgar pelas imagens em directo da TVI24 à minutos , ainda arde com muita intensidade,  e completamente fora de controlo


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2020 às 17:40)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2020 às 17:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já 103 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos em Gáfete, se a localização estiver certa será perto de propriedades.



Em conclusão


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2020 às 18:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E a julgar pelas imagens em directo da TVI24 à minutos , ainda arde com muita intensidade, e completamente fora de controlo



Aparentemente o IF entrou numa zona que ardeu em 2017, e perdeu bastante intensidade


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente o IF entrou numa zona que ardeu em 2017, e perdeu bastante intensidade



Muito provavelmente o IF de Abrantes terá o mesmo destino, isto se o vento se mantiver de NNO. Se porventura não for possível dominar antes de chegar ao Sardoal, terá duas zonas distintas com elevada densidade de Eucalipto/Pinheiro e outra zona mais afectada pelos Incendios de 2017, que poderá ajudar na sua resolução. In extremis, se ele chegar a Mação já tem uma vasta área para arder devido ás  recentes plantações feitas desde 2018.

@Pedro1993  É mesmo uma questão de tempo até lá chegar, isto se não ocorrerem outras ignições pela projecção de material incandescente.

https://www.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt/meteo/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2020 às 18:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente o IF entrou numa zona que ardeu em 2017, e perdeu bastante intensidade



2017 não, 2016  Incêndio que começou no dia 23 de agosto e deixou uma área ardida de quase 2300 hectares.

A área que ardeu em 2017 é a sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2020 às 18:55)

criz0r disse:


> Muito provavelmente o IF de Abrantes terá o mesmo destino, isto se o vento se mantiver de NNO. Se porventura não for possível dominar antes de chegar ao Sardoal, terá duas zonas distintas com elevada densidade de Eucalipto/Pinheiro e outra zona mais afectada pelos Incendios de 2017, que poderá ajudar na sua resolução. In extremis, se ele chegar a Mação já tem uma vasta área para arder devido ás  recentes plantações feitas desde 2018.
> 
> @Pedro1993  É mesmo uma questão de tempo até lá chegar, isto se não ocorrerem outras ignições pela projecção de material incandescente.
> 
> https://www.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt/meteo/



É bem verdade toda essa zona é bastante sensível, com muita densidade de eucalipto e pinheiro, e de forma continuada, o que torna tudo ainda mais difícil, ainda ontem o municipio de Torres Novas, deu nota positiva, para a plantação de mais uma grande área de eucaliptal, aqui no concelho.


----------



## dvieira (22 Jul 2020 às 19:06)

Começou a cerca de 1 hora um incêndio no distrito de Coimbra e já com mais de 200 bombeiros e 7 meios aéreos. E mais uma vez aqui perto incêndio no Carregal, Ourém.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2020 às 19:31)

Uma pequena ideia da topografia local,


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2020 às 19:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 2017 não, 2016  Incêndio que começou no dia 23 de agosto e deixou uma área ardida de quase 2300 hectares.
> 
> A área que ardeu em 2017 é a sudoeste.


Sim, obrigado pela correcção Duarte, se não estou em erro, esse começou na localidade de Sentieiras, e teve contornes bem agressivos ao final do dia, chegando mesmo a arder algumas casas de primeira habitação 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2020 às 21:35)

Incêndios de Abrantes e Coimbra em resolução.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, obrigado pela correcção Duarte, se não estou em erro, esse começou na localidade de Sentieiras, e teve contornes bem agressivos ao final do dia, chegando mesmo a arder algumas casas de primeira habitação
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, penso que tenha sido esse mesmo, e chegou praticamente ao centro urbano do Sardoal.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 01:06)

Volta e meia andam a tentar queimar a floresta por Sernancelhe.


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2020 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Padrão dos incêndios nas ultimas semanas :

Rebetam por volta das 13h00, atacam com meios aereos até haver sol, depois quando estes
já não podem actuar, os bombeiros com as mangueiras matam o incendio.

Que padrão estranho - Que estratégia suspeita - 

No incendio das Galveias/Alter do chão, em pleno montado alentejano, com erva rasteira, deixaram arder
o montado todo enquanto 12 meios aereos despejavam agua.

Caiu a noite os bombeiros sairam das estradas principais e mataram o incendio,

Estranho! Estranho! Estranho! 

Ontem nas Fontes em Abrantes a mesma coisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2020 às 10:23)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Padrão dos incêndios nas ultimas semanas :
> 
> ...



Há 2 anos atrás, tive um incendio, aqui bem próximo, onde arderam cerca de 10 ha, e estiveram ao combate mais de 100 operacionais, e 2 MA, onde abasteciam numa barragem a escassos 500 metros de distancia, e o que dificultou mais o combate, e onde se propagou mais com mais rapidez, foi mesmo em restolho, onde já tinha sido cortada a erva e enfardada, e nesses mesmo locais, queimou oliveiras por completo. E surgiu de um pequeno foco de incendio, que ainda hoje não se sabe como surgiu, e achei até demasiada área que ardeu sem necessidade, mas também por falta de um simples corta-fogo, que neste caso tinha evitado a sua rápida progressão no restolho.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 13:47)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Padrão dos incêndios nas ultimas semanas :
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2020 às 18:03)

Por aqui sente-se o cheiro a queimado intensamente, e está já tudo a ficar coberto pelo fumo, do incendio de Ourém, Fátima,  que conta já com 122 operacionais, 26 veículos e 7 MA.

A1 cortada entre o nó de Fátima e o nó Torres Novas devido a incêndio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2020 às 14:03)

Incêndio de Vialonga bem visível daqui, é por trás do MARL. Com o aumento da nortada agora de tarde não vai ser fácil, embora não tenha muito mais que arder (a não ser que existam projecções para lá da Variante de Vialonga).

@StormRic deves estar a levar com este fumo todo, não?


----------



## Cesar (24 Jul 2020 às 15:43)

À pouco junto ao meu trabalho numa aldeia chamada Muxagata teve início  um fogo que foi depressa controlado.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2020 às 15:47)

Artistas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 16:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio de Vialonga bem visível daqui, é por trás do MARL. Com o aumento da nortada agora de tarde não vai ser fácil, embora não tenha muito mais que arder (a não ser que existam projecções para lá da Variante de Vialonga).
> 
> @StormRic deves estar a levar com este fumo todo, não?



Olá, não, o fumo vai mais para SSW. O que vejo daqui no momento é que infelizmente é na rara mancha de árvores da Mata do Paraíso, local de merendas e convívio. Continuam a operar dois aviões de pequeno porte que vão encher ao Tejo junto a Alverca. O fumo corre quase horizontal e no ponto de geração mistura-se com as chamas, deve ser extremamente difícil combatê-lo pela frente, só atacando pela retaguarda.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2020 às 16:34)

Incêndio no Sabugal já mostra mancha com alguma relevância no radar dinâmico do IPMA  Ignição com cerca de 1 hora , já conta com 147 Op, 35 Veículos e 7 Ma´s, por Sesimbra já se sente bem o cheiro a fumo, proveniente do incêndio de Vila Franca de Xira , nortada poderá complicar as coisas nos próximos dias!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2020 às 16:40)

Imagem de há 5 minutos. Devido à distância e ao calor ficou com térmica, mas percebe-se bem que já não é só mato que está a arder. Descarga de 1 dos 2 Fireboss a acompanhar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2020 às 16:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagem de há 5 minutos. Devido à distância e ao calor ficou com térmica, mas percebe-se bem que já não é só mato que está a arder. Descarga de 1 dos 2 Fireboss a acompanhar.




Considerável reforço de meio devido ao já interface urbano que o evento atingiu, contudo parece praticamente resolvido! Neste momento no TO , 252 Op, 82 Veículos e 6 Ma´s .


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2020 às 17:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Considerável reforço de meio devido ao já interface urbano que o evento atingiu, contudo parece praticamente resolvido! Neste momento no TO , 252 Op, 82 Veículos e 6 Ma´s .



Em directo neste momento na CMTV, o vento moderado, está de facto a dificultar e muito o combate ao incendio, já foi evacuado um posto de combutível e as chamas estão junto a um armazém.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 20:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Considerável reforço de meio devido ao já interface urbano que o evento atingiu, contudo parece praticamente resolvido! Neste momento no TO , 252 Op, 82 Veículos e 6 Ma´s .





Pedro1993 disse:


> Em directo neste momento na CMTV, o vento moderado, está de facto a dificultar e muito o combate ao incendio, já foi evacuado um posto de combutível e as chamas estão junto a um armazém.



Estive a acompanhar a evolução no local e apesar das manobras deveras perigosas dos 2 fireboss e mais um helicóptero, os meios aéreos foram claramente insuficientes, nunca houve 6 meios aéreos em simultâneo. O alastramento mais além da Granja e da Salvação podia ter sido contido se a frequência das descargas fosse maior. Louvor aos pilotos que tiveram que operar com ventos na encosta de 50 a 60 Km/h (eu mal me conseguia manter de pé). Muitas das descargas não chegavam ao solo pois o vento que subia as encostas levava o líquido para longe. Foram mesmo as passagens mais arriscadas, rasantes à beira do monte, que conseguiram finalmente controlar a propagação. Na Mata Paraíso ainda permanece muito fumo/vapor e será preciso manter vigilância pela noite dentro enquanto o vento não amainar.

Quando foi o incêndio na Ribeira das Vinhas, estiveram envolvidos, se bem me lembro, 10 meios aéreos (corrijam-me se estiver errado).

O vento era muito mais do que moderado, exemplo disso são os registos da estação do Parque de Santa Iria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2020 às 21:26)

StormRic disse:


> Estive a acompanhar a evolução no local e apesar das manobras deveras perigosas dos 2 fireboss e mais um helicóptero, os meios aéreos foram claramente insuficientes, nunca houve 6 meios aéreos em simultâneo. O alastramento mais além da Granja e da Salvação podia ter sido contido se a frequência das descargas fosse maior. Louvor aos pilotos que tiveram que operar com ventos na encosta de 50 a 60 Km/h (eu mal me conseguia manter de pé). Muitas das descargas não chegavam ao solo pois o vento que subia as encostas levava o líquido para longe. Foram mesmo as passagens mais arriscadas, rasantes à beira do monte, que conseguiram finalmente controlar a propagação. Na Mata Paraíso ainda permanece muito fumo/vapor e será preciso manter vigilância pela noite dentro enquanto o vento não amainar.
> 
> Quando foi o incêndio na Ribeira das Vinhas, estiveram envolvidos, se bem me lembro, 10 meios aéreos (corrijam-me se estiver errado).
> 
> O vento era muito mais do que moderado, exemplo disso são os registos da estação do Parque de Santa Iria.



É muito dfícil os 6 meios aéreos estarem todos a operar em simultaneo, devido até á paragem para abasteciemento de combustível, por exemplo, eu vi os bombeiros na tv, numa pequena frente de fogo, junto as umas urbanizações em zona de encosta, em erva seca, e notava-se bem que a água projectada pelas mangueiras se dispersava devido ao vento que se fazia sentir.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 23:19)

Apenas dois FireBoss actuaram em simultâneo e descarregavam em parelha, um a seguir ao outro com intervalo de alguns segundos. Depois de cada descarga da dupla, passavam-se largos minutos sem mais ataque de meio aéreo, enquanto aqueles iam recarregar. Durante esse intervalo via-se sempre o fogo a recrudescer. Se em vez de dois estivessem três ou quatro o ataque seria contínuo, seguramente com melhores resultados.
Sim, observei isso mesmo, a dispersão devida ao vento violento, quer das mangueiras quer das descargas aéreas. Os pilotos viram-se obrigados a passagens a muito baixa altura para conseguirem melhorar a eficácia.


----------



## AJB (24 Jul 2020 às 23:58)

Alguma edificação danificada? Pela água caída do céu claro..


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2020 às 02:34)

AJB disse:


> Alguma edificação danificada? Pela água caída do céu claro..



O trabalho dos bombeiros centrou-se bastante em impedir que o perímetro próximo de alguma habitação fosse atingido. O próprio parque infantil do miradouro da Salvação foi poupado, mas o fogo lambeu os muros periféricos. As descargas foram feitas em zonas que não incluíam habitações. Até agora não tenho conhecimento de danos em habitações. Noticiaram a evacuação de uma escola e de um canil municipal e julgo que se refariam ao canil do Parque de Santa Iria, mas acho estranho porque não creio que tenham evacuado os animais, não me chegou ao conhecimento.


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2020 às 15:14)

Incêndio em Ponte de Lima já assinalado pelo radar. Quase 50 opr e 4 MA no combate.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2020 às 15:34)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Ponte de Lima já assinalado pelo radar. Quase 50 opr e 4 MA no combate.



Terreno muito difícil para meios terrestres, vegetação não arbórea natural, rochoso, alguns bosques periféricos

Vinhais também com meios aéreos.


----------



## Devas (25 Jul 2020 às 15:34)

*Dois incêndios de grandes dimensões “atacam” Ponte de Lima*

https://www.diariodominho.pt/2020/0...hth-M6zeU5RYwSdyqEj88mCZznpCxijOTcyI3C_yGg_hU


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2020 às 15:53)

StormRic disse:


> Terreno muito difícil para meios terrestres, vegetação não arbórea natural, rochoso, alguns bosques periféricos
> 
> Vinhais também com meios aéreos.


Vinhais com mancha no radar também.


----------



## mecre90 (25 Jul 2020 às 17:47)

Vista a partir da zona de Tomar para o incêndio de Oleiros. São mais de 50km em linha recta. Não parece estar fácil e o vento parece estar a piorar.


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2020 às 18:07)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149/posts/10220170037816219&width=500" width="500" height="694" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2020 às 18:22)

*Constância | Mais de 100 bombeiros e 3 aviões dominam incêndio em Montalvo*

https://www.mediotejo.net/constanci...TCcR3dKL-hH8DZoKb-tjt6RuSRTMLYH_0URtBJleoL5SQ

Estava eu a cerca de 500 metros do quartel do Bombeiros de Constancia, quando tocou a sirene, e cerca de 2 a 3 minutos depois, já uma coluna de carros de bombeiros ia a caminho do incendio, que era relativamente perto, o vento soprava de forma bastante intensa, o meios aéreos, também tinham o rio Tejo, onde abasteciam rapidamente.

É bem visível, neste momento a densa coluna de fumo, proveniente do incendio de Oleiros.


----------



## mecre90 (25 Jul 2020 às 18:45)

50km em linha recta.
Passado uma hora e o incêndio de Oleiros vai piorando a olhos vistos.
O primeiro piro-cumulo que observo este ano.


----------



## Cesar (25 Jul 2020 às 18:51)

Que grande fogo iato vai piorar com o calor, se não  fosse as rápidas  intervenções  dos bombeiros tinhamos o triplo dos incêndios.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 19:16)

mecre90 disse:


> 50km em linha recta.
> Passado uma hora e o incêndio de Oleiros vai piorando a olhos vistos.
> O primeiro piro-cumulo que observo este ano.


Zona extremamente complicada a nível orográfico, e com muito combustível disponível para arder  Se não estou em erro a Serra do Moradal não sofre um grande IF desde 2003,  infelizmente hoje o ataque inicial também não pode ser tão musculado, quanto costuma ser nessa zona tão sensível, devido às muitas ocorrências em simultâneo! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 19:18)

Oleiros 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 19:30)

Bem visível em satélite os 4 grandes incêndios que se encontram em ataque ampliado neste momento em Portugal Continental


----------



## FSantos (25 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

Olhando para o historial de Oleiros, os incendiários estão vivos e de boa saúde.
A falta de prevenção e limpeza ajuda os criminosos.
Os anos com menos ocorrências devem ter sido anos chuvosos.

ftp://fogos.icnf.pt/pmdfci/05_Castelo_Branco/0509/2G/Caderno_I/PMDFCI_Serta_Caderno_I.pdf


https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...aior-probabilidade-de-arder-este-verao-310551


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2020 às 19:40)

FSantos disse:


> Olhando para o historial de Oleiros os incendiários estão vivos e de boa saúde.
> Os anos com menos ocorrências devem ter sido anos chuvosos.
> 
> ftp://fogos.icnf.pt/pmdfci/05_Castelo_Branco/0509/2G/Caderno_I/PMDFCI_Serta_Caderno_I.pdf



É verdade, pelo que me lembro de alguns anos anteriores, Oleiros tem algum historial de incendios, e sempre de grandes proporções, tenho estado a acompanhar a situação em directo pela CMTV, e é visível algumas casas já bem próximas da linha de fogo.
É uma extensão enorme de eucaliptal, e mato, com muito material combustível para arder.


----------



## FSantos (25 Jul 2020 às 19:46)

Tão atual como se tivesse sido feita hoje de manhã.

https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/po...sta-tem-14-anos-mas-podia-ter-sido-dada-hoje/


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2020 às 21:01)

Situação muito complicada em Oleiros.
Há notícia de um capotamento de uma viatura de combate.


----------



## FSantos (25 Jul 2020 às 21:11)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...star-mao-criminosa-em-incendios-12466508.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2020 às 21:11)

Tenho visão total para o incêndio de Oleiros e ainda está com muito mau aspeto. Consigo ver a cor das chamas mesmo ainda estando do outro lado do parque eólico. 

Espero que o vento acalme.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2020 às 21:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tenho visão total para o incêndio de Oleiros e ainda está com muito mau aspeto. Consigo ver a cor das chamas mesmo ainda estando do outro lado do parque eólico.
> 
> Espero que o vento acalme.



Eu estou a cerca de 120 km de distancia do incendio de Oleiros, e vejo uma densa coluna de fumo, que teima em não abrandar, antes pelo contrário, parece-me que piorou nestas 2 últimas hora, isto só pelo aspecto do fumo.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2020 às 21:22)

Imenso fumo do incêndio de Oleiros que se vê a norte daqui, em Portalegre. Mesmo no radar está com ecos muito intensos.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2020 às 21:28)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...e-pinhal-em-oleiros?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques

_"Cinco bombeiros ficaram feridos num acidente de carro quando seguiam para ajudar no combate às chamas. Segundo apurou o CM, dois dos operacionais estão em estado grave. Um operacional está desaparecido."_

Dois dos operacionais em estado grave.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 21:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Imenso fumo do incêndio de Oleiros que se vê a norte daqui, em Portalegre. Mesmo no radar está com ecos muito intensos.


Mais parece uma célula acabada de se formar  Provavelmente terá com vários pirocúmulos neste momento, logo bem acima da sua capacidade de extinção! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2020 às 21:54)

As condições meteorológicas nas próximas horas não parecem muito favoráveis para o incêndio, o vento continua constante apesar de fraco a moderado e a humidade baixa.

Esperemos que o consigam debelar esta noite ou vai ser um "daqueles".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 22:35)

Infelizemente já existe a confirmação de um bombeiro morto no incêndio de Oleiros, paz à sua alma e família 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

Infelizmente, um dos bombeiros que combatia o fogo em Oleiros morreu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Snifa disse:


> Infelizmente, um dos bombeiros que combatia o fogo em Oleiros morreu.



Que triste notícia, sem sombra de dúvidas, e este ano está a ir já no mau caminho, no que toca a faleciementos de operacionais, em combate.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 22:46)

Falei à pouco com um amigo meu que vive no Estreito (Oleiros) , e disse.me que o incêndio arde com uma intensidade brutal neste momento, tendo já alastrado aos concelhos de Proença-a-Nova e Sertã! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (25 Jul 2020 às 22:52)

Imagino que os apenas 7 meios aéreos que estiveram a actuar neste incêndio durante o dia estejam relacionados com várias ignições. Mas dada a dimensão do incêndio, a afectar vários concelhos, não deveria estar a esta hora alocado o meio aéreo de vigilância e apoio ao comando operacional?


----------



## FSantos (25 Jul 2020 às 22:54)

O incendiário é neste momento um homicida.

25 anos enjaulado é o mínimo que se espera.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

Eco Amarelo neste momento 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

Um bem haja à família e aos amigos do Bombeiro que faleceu. Ninguém merece. 

O incêndio não me parece acalmar:





Lembro-me de estar aqui em 2003 e ver o mesmo cenário exatamente no mesmo local...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2020 às 23:21)

Mais uma GRIF de Portalegre a ir para o IF de Oleiros. Ultrapassada a barreira dos 400 operacionais.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2020 às 23:27)

FSantos disse:


> 25 anos enjaulado é o mínimo que se espera.


Acho uma pena muito leve, mas pronto, é o país que temos.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

Mas já se sabe as causas do incêndio? Acaso o incêndio de Pedrógão (para exemplificar) que matou mais de 60 pessoas foi provocado por incendiários?
Acaso este fogo está concluído para deixar de ser acompanhado e passar-me para a especulação de causas?
Acaso este fórum é a caixa de comentários do CM?

Enfim...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2020 às 23:48)

vitamos disse:


> Mas já se sabe as causas do incêndio? Acaso o incêndio de Pedrógão (para exemplificar) que matou mais de 60 pessoas foi provocado por incendiários?
> Acaso este fogo está concluído para deixar de ser acompanhado e passar-me para a especulação de causas?
> Acaso este fórum é a caixa de comentários do CM?
> 
> Enfim...


Eu por acaso disse que o incêndio foi provocado?


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2020 às 00:12)

vitamos disse:


> Mas já se sabe as causas do incêndio? Acaso o incêndio de Pedrógão (para exemplificar) que matou mais de 60 pessoas foi provocado por incendiários?
> Acaso este fogo está concluído para deixar de ser acompanhado e passar-me para a especulação de causas?
> Acaso este fórum é a caixa de comentários do CM?
> 
> Enfim...



A probabilidade de ter sido provocado por humanos é tão grande que nem vale a pena discussão.

Antes eram os cacos de vidro hoje são os raios a desculpa para os culpados passarem impunes.

Basta olhar para o mapa de incêndios diário nesta altura do ano para tirar conclusões.

Só não vê quem não quer.

Exceptuando as raras trovoadas secas e outros fenómenos ainda mais incomuns todos os incêndios tem origem no homem, direta ou indiretamente.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jul 2020 às 00:19)

Os incêndios são provocados por cacos , vidros , raios , pedrinhas friccionando pedrinhas , senhores velhinhos que coitados andavam a fazer uma limpeza ou uma queimada  da mata  com 40° e 20% de HR coitados não tiveram culpa , churrascadas à beira da mata que coitadas das pessoas têm que comer ...

Toda a gente sabe que não há incendiários nem terroristas em Portugal , isso é invenção de pessoas tolas , fascistas ou sem doutoramentos .


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 00:26)

De qualquer forma, eu entendo a frustração, também não gosto deste flagelo que temos todos os anos com os incêndios, mas este não é o tópico mais correto para especulação sobre a origem dos incêndios ou politiquisses, tal como refere o post inicial nas regras.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 00:26)

Lamento a perda de mais uma vida humana, um jovem bombeiro de 22 anos, os meus sentimentos à família, colegas e amigos. Pelo que tenho li, é de Proença a Nova, o local (roda, oleiros) onde a viatura rebentou o pneu e capotou, fica já próximo de oleiros, mas para ir por ali, vinha certamente de castelo branco ou de outro incêndio provavelmente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2020 às 00:41)

Nada animadoras as previsões para a próxima semana...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 00:42)

Relativamente ao incêndio de sardeiras de baixo / moutinhosa, apenas a SIC conseguiu acertar os nomes, com a  RTP e TVI a referirem sardinheiras e murtinhosa, que vergonha..

Ainda é cedo para apurar causas, mas de certeza que não houve trovoada seca. 
E se as coordenadas iniciais estiverem correctas, iniciou-se junto a uma ribeira, não sendo de descartar algum trabalho agrícola (motoroçadora com foice).
Eu conheço todas aquelas aldeias, com alguns familiares por lá, e sei que são pessoas humildes e conscientes dos riscos, não acredito que arriscassem. Já quem vem de fora, para se refrescar numa ribeira, não sei.. E costuma ser sempre em Agosto, ou finais de Julho.

Tenho umas terras, numa aldeia perto, que não foi afetada, e sei que por onde passa uma linha de media tensão, na direcção da aldeia onde deu início o incêndio, pelo que há aqui também essa possibilidade.

Mas como digo, tudo é possível, excepto trovoadas secas. Noutro dia sim, hoje nem uma nuvem no ar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2020 às 00:56)

Incêndio continua manhoso, pelo que vejo existe uma frente a norte e outra a sul. A sul parece a mais forte (em direção a Proença) e parece me já querer passar o cume do parque Eólico do Fundeiro. Vamos ver...


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2020 às 00:57)

Registo de 8 novos incêndios desde a meia-noite:

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020130112079


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2020 às 01:01)

Impressionante a quantidade de bombeiros.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 01:02)




----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 01:03)

É basicamente uma fotocópia de 2017. Difere apenas o facto de não ser proveniente de Vila de Rei, mas se se propagar pela Sertã, irá acelerar pelas aldeias no limite fronteiriço de Mação. É lamentável a perda de mais um bombeiro. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2020 às 01:30)




----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 01:38)

Desolador, aqui em Portalegre já se parece sentir o cheiro a queimado também com o vento de Norte em altitude.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 02:03)

Atualização da 1h da ANEPC:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 02:05)

criz0r disse:


> É basicamente uma fotocópia de 2017. Difere apenas o facto de não ser proveniente de Vila de Rei, mas se se propagar pela Sertã, irá acelerar pelas aldeias no limite fronteiriço de Mação. É lamentável a perda de mais um bombeiro.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Em 2017 teve início na Sertã em Julho, e em Agosto veio dos lados de Ferreira do Zêzere, Rúben , em 2018 é que teve início em Vila de Rei, neste momento está arder o que basicamente ainda não tinha ardido, e que tinha regenerado do grande incêndio de 2003  Diz.me uma coisa para eu me situar melhor @guisilva5000 , arde de que lado da estrada N351? 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2020 às 02:05)

Crazyrain disse:


> Os incêndios são provocados por cacos , vidros , raios , pedrinhas friccionando pedrinhas , senhores velhinhos que coitados andavam a fazer uma limpeza ou uma queimada  da mata  com 40° e 20% de HR coitados não tiveram culpa , churrascadas à beira da mata que coitadas das pessoas têm que comer ...
> 
> Toda a gente sabe que não há incendiários nem terroristas em Portugal , isso é invenção de pessoas tolas , fascistas ou sem doutoramentos .


Ainda que, hipoteticamente este incêndio tenha sido por negligência, não pode valer tudo, estes indivíduos têm que ser mais punidos, o descuido não pode ser desculpa para tudo, sabemos que os incêndios causados por causas naturais são uma minoria.
Ah e tal, vou ali à mata e atiro uma beata para o chão sem dar conta e provoco um incêndio, também não tive culpa, foi descuido( exemplo).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 02:09)

Ultrapassados os 600 operacionais em Oleiros. O IF não aparece no Fogos.pt mas está no mapa do site da ANEPC.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 02:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Em 2017 teve início na Sertã em Julho, e em Agosto veio dos lados de Ferreira do Zêzere, Rúben , em 2018 é que teve início em Vila de Rei, neste momento está arder o que basicamente ainda não tinha ardido, e que tinha regenerado do grande incêndio de 2003  Diz.me uma coisa para eu me situar melhor @guisilva5000 , arde de que lado da estrada N351?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Ricardo, estava eu a caminho de Gavião em Ponte de Sôr, quando observei o Pirocumulo de Vila de Rei. Nessa semana alastrou à Sertã e posteriormente a Mação, Gavião e Nisa. Foram accionados BV da margem sul para esse incêndio. Deves ter porventura confundido. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 09:58)

criz0r disse:


> Ricardo, estava eu a caminho de Gavião em Ponte de Sôr, quando observei o Pirocumulo de Vila de Rei. Nessa semana alastrou à Sertã e posteriormente a Mação, Gavião e Nisa. Foram accionados BV da margem sul para esse incêndio. Deves ter porventura confundido.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sim , mas esse incêndio começou no dia 11 de Agosto para os lados de Alvaiázere/Ferreira do Zêzere , tendo depois reativado no dia 13 com enorme violência  na zona de Bêco/Dornes, e entrado ao final do dia no distrito de Castelo Branco por Vila de Rei e feito depois a progressão que tu tão bem enumeraste  Há muita gente que pensa que esse incêndio começou em Vila de Rei porque na altura a ANPC  (Agora ANEPC) atribuía uma nova ocorrência quando o incêndio entrava em distritos diferentes, o que acabou por acontecer novamente quando o mesmo incêndio chegou ao distrito de Portalegre , o que para mim não fazia sentido nenhum  Ou seja , para o mesmo evento acabaram por ser criadas três ocorrências distintas, mas que basicamente foi sempre a mesma! 

Oleiros segue mais calmo, mas ainda activo, vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, mas já se sabia que a janela de oportunidade desta noite e manhã dificilmente serviriam para controlar o mesmo! Nesto momento no TO : 661 Op , 207 Veículos e 11 Ma,s.

Abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2020 às 10:14)

Ontem durante a noite era bem visível o clarão das chamas, do incendio de Oleiros, estando eu a cerca de 120 km de distancia, e hoje o sol, assim que nasceu, já vinha turvo, devido ao fumo acumulado na atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2020 às 11:05)

Situação muito critica em Oleiros segundo a CMTV, os meios aéreos não estão a conseguir dar resposta adequada devido ao intenso fumo e por conseguinte más condições de visibilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 11:12)

3 frentes ativas, parece. Tendo em conta as condições do dia de hoje vai ser muito complicado. 

Update das 10h da ANEPC:


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2020 às 11:19)

25 km de perímetro o incêndio em Oleiros, segundo repórter da CMTV..

Projecções chegam a 1 km de distância, não é só o fumo que dificulta a acção dos meios aéreos,  a carga térmica é de tal ordem que as aeronaves não conseguem aproximar -se.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 11:27)

Na verdade, este incêndio composto de 3 frentes, já ontem tinha entrado no concelho de Sertã e de Proença a Nova. Digamos que o local onde iniciou ontem, está próximo de aldeias de outros concelhos (o cimo da Serra é fronteira dos 3 concelhos).


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 11:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim , mas esse incêndio começou no dia 11 de Agosto para os lados de Alvaiázere/Ferreira do Zêzere , tendo depois reativado no dia 13 com enorme violência  na zona de Bêco/Dornes, e entrado ao final do dia no distrito de Castelo Branco por Vila de Rei e feito depois a progressão que tu tão bem enumeraste  Há muita gente que pensa que esse incêndio começou em Vila de Rei porque na altura a ANPC  (Agora ANEPC) atribuía uma nova ocorrência quando o incêndio entrava em distritos diferentes, o que acabou por acontecer novamente quando o mesmo incêndio chegou ao distrito de Portalegre , o que para mim não fazia sentido nenhum  Ou seja , para o mesmo evento acabaram por ser criadas três ocorrências distintas, mas que basicamente foi sempre a mesma!
> 
> Oleiros segue mais calmo, mas ainda activo, vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, mas já se sabia que a janela de oportunidade desta noite e manhã dificilmente serviriam para controlar o mesmo! Nesto momento no TO : 661 Op , 207 Veículos e 11 Ma,s.
> 
> ...


Sim percebo a tua ideia e na minha opinião é plausível dada a complexidade do cenário local nessa altura, mas a frente que avançou sobre chão de Codes/ Penhascoso e Aboboreira no Mação , teve início numa forte ignição em Mosteiro de São Tiago na Sertã em 2017. Recordo-me de discutir este incêndio em particular, com o CMPC de Almada numa reunião e chegámos à conclusão, que a ANEPC decidiu englobar os 4 (Vila de Rei, Sertã, Mação e Gavião) pela brutal extensão de área ardida que assumiu, isto apesar dos pontos de ignição serem diferentes. 

Tenho isto bem vincado na memória, por ter estado de férias na altura e andar em constante azáfama de comunicação com o smpc, devido ao perigo de aproximação a Belver, que infelizmente se concretizou. 

Abraço amigo. 




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 11:33)

Parece haver inversão, portanto o fumo fica todo retido nos níveis baixos. Entretanto parece que de acordo com a CI da ANEPC já houve habitações atingidas...

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/fogo-que-alastrou-a-proenca-a-nova-e-serta-ameaca-casas_n1247634


----------



## carlitinhos (26 Jul 2020 às 11:42)

toda a manhã com tempo "encoberto" pelo fumo que vem do incêndio de Oleiros, imagino o inferno que se formou mais uma vez pela zona espero sinceramente que não nos traga mais números trágicos como em 2017.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 11:54)

Quando nem as habitações conseguem proteger, alguma coisa vai mal.. Digo isto, sem desvalorizar de forma alguma o trabalho de quem está no terreno. Digo isto porque sei que as condições de combate são as mais difíceis que podemos imaginar. Mas, quando a prioridade é garantir a segurança das populações e suas habitações, é o deixa arder da floresta. O incêndio cresce e depois só resta andar de aldeia em aldeia.

Nestas circunstâncias, sendo também aldeias pequenas, com pequeno depósito de água, todos usam ao mesmo tempo para molhar o terreno à volta das casas, depois a pressão baixa e água não chega. Alguns têm furos, mas longe de casa. Depois a electricidade falta, é nem se conseguem ligar bombas, gera-se o caos, o pânico, os animais que estão nos seus currais, galinheiros, arriscar ir lá recolhe-Los ou solta-los à sua sorte.. É o caos!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2020 às 11:54)

Penso que as habitações a que se referem são habitações isoladas, que são muito mais difíceis de proteger do que as aldeias, dependendo das condições do terreno.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 11:59)

O problema é que Oleiros, Proença a Nova e Sertã, têm muitas aldeias que na verdade são lugares, onde atualmente habitam menos de uma dúzia de pessoas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2020 às 13:59)

*Governo admite que o fogo de Oleiros pode durar até quarta-feira. Todos os trabalhos rurais ficam proibidos pelo menos até lá*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...lhos-rurais-ficam-proibidos-pelo-menos-ate-la

Não vou tecer comentários, mas cada um que reflicta com isto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2020 às 14:03)

*Todos os trabalhos rurais proibidos até à meia-noite de terça-feira*
Anúncio foi feito pelo ministro da Administração Interna. O governante frisou que os incêndios registados nos últimos dias se devem a atividades evitáveis.

_Temos verificado mais uma vez nos últimos dias que grande parte dos incêndios são evitáveis. Nesta semana, o incêndio de Vale de Cambra começou com um churrasco, incêndio de Vila Flor no sábado começou com trabalhos agrícolas, outros incêndios também fruto de atividades absolutamente evitáveis”, afirmou o ministro Eduardo Cabrita na sede da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (AENPC), em Carnaxide, Oeiras.

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ince...eFRX42QWH-ndLFIDqBlCQdwPk0xMBwHjadg1hXtnXPj6o
_
Já na passada semana, quando estes mesmos trabalhos agrícolas estavam proibídos, continua pessoas que não respeitam, pois vi tractores a trabalhar com os corta-mato, ou grades de discos, e pior mesmo foi na quinta-feira passada, quando vi um tractor a fazer a limpeza da estrada, por onde passa a linha de água da EPAL, que leva água até Lisboa, sendo a mesma feita com um corta-mato, de correntes, ás 14 horas, e sabendo eu, que foi assim que começou um foco de incendios, há uns 3 anos atrás, muma zona, com muito seixo.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 15:00)

Mouriscas, ATI fortíssimo. Zona perigosa, com muita Biomassa disponível mas já em Conclusão. É o 4º ou 5º este ano no mesmo sítio, os artistas estão com "fome".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 15:31)

Ainda tanto incêndio pela frente, e 4000ha já se foram 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (26 Jul 2020 às 15:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Governo admite que o fogo de Oleiros pode durar até quarta-feira. Todos os trabalhos rurais ficam proibidos pelo menos até lá*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...lhos-rurais-ficam-proibidos-pelo-menos-ate-la
> 
> Não vou tecer comentários, mas cada um que reflicta com isto...


Realista este comunicado. O potencial deste incêndio é de 20000 há. Já consumiu 5000...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2020 às 15:49)

AJB disse:


> Realista este comunicado. O potencial deste incêndio é de 20000 há. Já consumiu 5000...



E se consumiu 5000 ha, em 24 horas, desde o seu inicio, já dá bem para se ter uma noção da velocidade com que progrediu.


----------



## mecre90 (26 Jul 2020 às 16:58)

Oleiros está outra vez com muito mau aspecto visto de onde vivo a 50km. À pouca tinha 2 pirocumulo bem marcados.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2020 às 17:08)

mecre90 disse:


> Oleiros está outra vez com muito mau aspecto visto de onde vivo a 50km. À pouca tinha 2 pirocumulo bem marcados.


Já se nota no radar.


----------



## Angelstorm (26 Jul 2020 às 17:52)

Daqui nota-se que o if de Oleiros tem piorado com o aumentar do vento. Tem sido uma sucessão de pirocumulos. Nem imagino as condições no terreno.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 17:55)

São muitas descargas de água..


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2020 às 17:56)

Paulo H disse:


> São muitas descargas de água..



Sabes dizer, qual o ponto de água mais próximo, da linha de fogo, onde estão abastecer os meios aéreos, será na barragem do Cabril.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 17:57)

mecre90 disse:


> Oleiros está outra vez com muito mau aspecto visto de onde vivo a 50km. À pouca tinha 2 pirocumulo bem marcados.









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sabes dizer, qual o ponto de água mais próximo, da linha de fogo, onde estão abastecer os meios aéreos, será na barragem do Cabril.



Sim, na barragem do Cabril, junto a Pedrogão Grande. Sei disto porque tenho seguido as rotas dos aviões: 
- https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/250b1f32 
- https://www.radarbox.com/@39.83265,-7.96149,z12

Já os helicópteros têm maior flexibilidade, pontos de água, charcas,..

A barragem da marateca (santa águeda) entre C. Branco e Fundão, fica mais longe que a do Cabril.


----------



## mecre90 (26 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Incêndio de Oleiros
Visto nos arredores de Tomar, cerca de 50km em linha recta para Oeste.
A quantidade de fumo é tanta que ao contrário de ontem, hoje já não se consegue perceber os sítios de onde surge, apenas o enorme piro-cumulo.

De manhã e até ao hora de almoço, de Tomar até pelo menos Fátima, estava encoberto pelo fumo. Em Fátima observava-se neblina em 360º, suponho que para Oeste fosse maritima, mas não dava para distinguir onde terminava uma e começava outra.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2020 às 18:32)

De Valongo para o horizonte vejo uma espessa mancha de fumo que se ergue de leste até ao litoral.
Será do incêndio de Oleiros!?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2020 às 18:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> De Valongo pá no horizonte agosto uma espessa mancha de fumo que se ergue de leste até ao litoral.
> Será do incêndio de Oleiros!?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Parece que se confirma..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2020 às 18:39)

Vinhais ativo de novo.


----------



## okcomputer (26 Jul 2020 às 18:50)

Pirocumulo com uns 7km de altitude
No distrito de Bragança perto da fronteira também parece haver uma pluma embora mais delgada no radar mas no fogos.pt não vejo nada.  Há novamente problemas com os sites ?


----------



## telegram (26 Jul 2020 às 18:53)

okcomputer disse:


> Pirocumulo com uns 7km de altitude
> No distrito de Bragança perto da fronteira também parece haver uma pluma embora mais delgada no radar mas no fogos.pt não vejo nada.  Há novamente problemas com os sites ?


Haverá aqui risco de ocorrer um fenómeno de downburst? 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2020 às 18:53)

okcomputer disse:


> Pirocumulo com uns 7km de altitude
> No distrito de Bragança perto da fronteira também parece haver uma pluma embora mais delgada no radar mas no fogos.pt não vejo nada.  Há novamente problemas com os sites ?


A mancha junto á fronteira é relativa ao incêndio de Vinhais que começou ontem  e reacendeu. Realmente nada aparece no fogos.pt....


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Jul 2020 às 18:56)

Na TVI ou SIC davam a entender que estava a complicar-se um pouco mas não muito e até falaram da questão de ir ao encontro das zonas queimadas. aligeirando a situação. Só o facto de uma das frentes principais estar a progredir SO»NE, levanta enormes preocupações- se o IF Oleiros se encontra mesmo a progredir com vento Sudoeste, ou seja, leva o IF para Norte e Interior, de Corgas »» Isna (enorme mancha florestal), durante a Noite, com a Nortada, levará para Sul, e aumenta ainda mais a mancha verde "virgem" disponível para arder. Até o efeito declive / encosta está alinhado com o vento nesse cenário (google maps). Ou seja, agora sobe com velocidade para Nordeste, aumentando muito a área potencial a ser queimada quando os ventos mudarem (Castelo Branco e todo o envolvente de Sobreira Formosa)... O potencial destrutivo é ainda superior.Se continuasse sempre com vento de Norte, chegava ao queimado IF 2017 (afetou Proença -a-nova vindo de Mosteiro de S. Tiago), havendo o flanco direito apenas a levantar mais preocupações.


----------



## okcomputer (26 Jul 2020 às 18:58)

telegram disse:


> Haverá aqui risco de ocorrer um fenómeno de downburst?



Downburst penso que não por não haver instabilidade para tal mas um pirocumulo implica sempre uma corrente ascendente mais intensa e o ar que sobe tem que vir de algum lado pelo que na superfície ou pouco acima há sempre pelo menos uma zona/canal aonde se dá uma aceleração do vento.
Ao final da tarde pode sempre ocorrer o colapso destas plumas mas julgo que não há condições severas para ser muito preocupante.


----------



## Devas (26 Jul 2020 às 18:59)

O incêndio de Vinhais (Vilar de Lomba) reacendeu por volta das 16 horas (pelo menos foi quando me apercebi disso aqui em Bragança). No terreno estão 173 operacionais 59 viaturas 4 meios aéreos. Neste momento Bragança está a ficar debaixo de fumo.

Tirei esta foto agora:









okcomputer disse:


> Pirocumulo com uns 7km de altitude
> No distrito de Bragança perto da fronteira também parece haver uma pluma embora mais delgada no radar mas no fogos.pt não vejo nada.  Há novamente problemas com os sites ?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2020 às 19:22)

Intensificação do incêndio de Oleiros visível no Sat24.


----------



## okcomputer (26 Jul 2020 às 19:24)




----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 19:50)

Accionado GRIF de Cacilhas e viatura de comando para o IF de Oleiros com 7 operacionais. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2020 às 20:01)

criz0r disse:


> Accionado GRIF de Cacilhas e viatura de comando para o IF de Oleiros com 7 operacionais.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Não é GRIF de Cacilhas, mas sim GRIF de Setúbal  No qual se integram um VCOT e um VFCI do CBV de Cacilhas.

--

O dia termina assim visto lá do alto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 20:11)

Ponto de situação 19h , mantém 3 frentes ativas, e constante reforço de meios !







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2020 às 20:12)

Quando estava a ir para Pedrógão Grande vi uma grande fila de reforços no IC8. Ainda está com muito mau aspeto e hoje o fumo vai todo para norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2020 às 20:13)

Segundo o comandante distrital deu a entender que tudo estava ok.
Vendo as imagens de satélite....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mecre90 (26 Jul 2020 às 20:34)

Visto daqui, Oleiros parece ter diminuído de intensidade, mas talvez tenha a ver com mudança na direcção do vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2020 às 20:48)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2020 às 21:26)

ANEPC a melhorar imenso a comunicação através das redes sociais. Estão no bom caminho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2020 às 22:16)




----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não é GRIF de Cacilhas, mas sim GRIF de Setúbal  No qual se integram um VCOT e um VFCI do CBV de Cacilhas.
> 
> --
> 
> O dia termina assim visto lá do alto.


Sim Duarte, quando referi GRIF de Cacilhas era referência aos veículos mobilizados desse respectivo corpo, porque de Almada ainda não há indicação. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cardu (26 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Incêndio perto de Miranda do Corvo. Mais de 100 bombeiros.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

cardu disse:


> Incêndio perto de Miranda do Corvo. Mais de 100 bombeiros.


Zona também ela extremamente sensível 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## telegram (26 Jul 2020 às 23:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Zona também ela extremamente sensível
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Praticamente extinto. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (26 Jul 2020 às 23:55)

https://twitter.com/sr_torres/status/1287433590607937536


Duarte Sousa disse:


> ANEPC a melhorar imenso a comunicação através das redes sociais. Estão no bom caminho



Muito bem, finalmente, uma chapada nos que acham que o caminho deve ser o inverso

E agora um breve momento de humor, "potters fire":


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 23:58)

telegram disse:


> Praticamente extinto.
> 
> Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 00:11)

Ponto de situação 23h59.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 00:16)

POSIT Vinhais (a # está mal).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2020 às 00:37)

Oleiros ao início da noite  Foto tem tanto de maravilhosa , como de medonha 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 00:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Oleiros ao início da noite  Foto tem tanto de maravilhosa , como de medonha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apesar de aterradora, não esquecer o efeito que as fotografias de longa exposição têm  Tal como um cometa que dificilmente se vê a olho nu fica fantástico nas fotografias.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2020 às 08:50)

Verdade @Duarte Sousa , mas olha que fotos de longa exposição não é para todos, além de algum material extra necessário, também requer muito treino, e eu que o diga  Por Oleiros segunda janela de oportunidade com resultados excelentes , incêndio em resolução  
 Agora tem que existir um bom trabalho de consolidação para evitar reacendimentos fortes , que iram acontecer naturalmente!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 10:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Oleiros segunda janela de oportunidade com resultados excelentes , incêndio em resolução
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Isso de Oleiros estar em resolução só podem ser fake news, a CMTV disse que era até quarta-feira!


----------



## srr (27 Jul 2020 às 10:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isso de Oleiros estar em resolução só podem ser fake news, a CMTV disse que era até quarta-feira!


Não foi a CMTV que disse - Por acaso foi o PRÓPRIO MINISTRO, E PASSOU EM TODOS OS CANAIS.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 10:57)

srr disse:


> Não foi a CMTV que disse - Por acaso foi o PRÓPRIO MINISTRO, E PASSOU EM TODOS OS CANAIS.



Calma lá com o caps lock que eu não sou surdo, não é preciso gritar que eu oiço bem.

Que eu saiba nenhum ministro disse que o fogo iria durar até quarta-feira, ou disse? É que para mim, quando se fala da possibilidade de um fogo durar até quarta-feira, não significa que ele vá durar até quarta-feira, ou significa? Uma coisa é uma possibilidade, outra é meter títulos como se fosse uma certeza adquirida.


----------



## srr (27 Jul 2020 às 10:59)

Muito bem. ( esta conversa nunca mais ia ter fim, fico por aqui )

Um é facto é que a +/-100kms (Abrantes) de distancia o ar está irrespirável.


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Jul 2020 às 11:47)

Não vale a pena entrar em discussões.
https://www.dn.pt/pais/ministro-adm...nova-ate-terca-ou-quarta-feira--12467688.html


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2020 às 11:51)

Já agora, operações de rescaldo contam como combate. O fogo ainda está a ser combatido, simplesmente está circunscrito e sem perigo de propagação para fora do perímetro estabelecido - a definição de incêndio dominado. Não é extinto, é circunscrito - foi dominado, controlado, não apagado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 12:02)




----------



## mecre90 (27 Jul 2020 às 18:08)

Oleiros reacende. Pelo menos neste momento vê-se de novo coluna de fumo a partir daqui (50km linha recta), coisa que ainda não tinha acontecido hoje.

(Um parêntesis, vi aqui pessoal a reportar de Abrantes e T. Novas a dizerem que estão a 100km ou mais, mas atenção que em linha recta as distâncias são bem menores. Abrantes fica menos de 50km e T. Novas a menos de 70km.)


----------



## AJB (29 Jul 2020 às 11:32)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ncendio-foi-travado-por-areas-ardidas-de-2017


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2020 às 13:04)

AJB disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ncendio-foi-travado-por-areas-ardidas-de-2017



Na maior parte do perímetro, sim é correto afirmar.

Os meus pais têm propriedades em Oleiros e Proença-a-nova, que por sorte não foram atingidas pelo incêndio, por uns meros 2-3 km em linha reta:
No caso de Oleiros, a 2km do foco inicial, só não foi atingido, não porque houvesse terras ardidas em 2017, mas apenas porque o vento levou o incêndio na direção oposta à aldeia.
No caso de Proença-a-Nova na frente que se aproximava do concelho de Castelo Branco, porque já estava o dispositivo total de combate, e por outro, devido à direção do vento durante o dia, já que durante a noite a direção do vento empurrava o fogo no sentido de Castelo Branco, mas também aqui, não foram áreas ardidas de 2017. 

No caso da frente que se dirigia a Proença a Nova e a outra em direção à Sertã/Figueiredo, sim é verdade, o fogo encontrou menos combustível ao atingir áreas ardidas em 2017.

Eu continuo a pensar que o fogo poderia ter sido melhor combatido, se fizessem corta-fogo no ponto mais alto da serra, o cabeço Rainha, pois a serra só continha mato da metade para cima, pelo que seria relativamente fácil de controlar, e evitava-se que seguisse para o flanco de Proença-a-Nova. O fogo seguiria para o flanco da Sertã, até encontrar área ardida em 2017.

Também ouvi uns zuns zuns que detiveram um alegado responsável pelo incêndio (mas não sei se é verdade).


----------



## dvieira (29 Jul 2020 às 15:22)

Ataque inicial muito forte no IF na Covilhã já com 11 meios aéreos em pouco mais 30 minutos.


----------



## dASk (29 Jul 2020 às 16:26)

Assinatura de radar do ipma já a impressiona desse incêndio da Covilhã. Meios sempre em subida.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2020 às 16:42)

Ataque inicial musculado, em comparação com o incêndio de Oleiros, em especial nos meios aéreos. Também porque existem muitos bombeiros no distrito, disponíveis para mobilizar de um incêndio em conclusão para este incêndio em curso.

Espero que o consigam dominar antes das 20H00.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2020 às 16:43)

https://on.windy.com/3sg71

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2020 às 16:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://on.windy.com/3sg71
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Penso que será este incendio

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Jul 2020 às 18:27)

IF muito grande em Espanha, perto da fronteira com Portugal (Zona de Montalegre, Boticas), visível SAT24:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2020 às 18:56)




----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2020 às 19:12)

Vários incêndios presumivelmente causados por um comboio aqui, todos em linha com a linha do comboio. Todos resolvidos felizmente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2020 às 22:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vários incêndios presumivelmente causados por um comboio aqui, todos em linha com a linha do comboio. Todos resolvidos felizmente.


3 vez que essa situação acontece nos últimos anos no distrito de Portalegre  Pela Covilhã vai ardendo em locais de difíceis acesso! 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2020 às 22:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> 3 vez que essa situação acontece nos últimos anos no distrito de Portalegre


Falta de limpeza à volta das linhas


----------



## FSantos (29 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

Incêndio visto da Serra da Estrela ao vivo.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2020 às 01:50)

Covilhã com 2 frentes em vez de 1 no update das 00h30m.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2020 às 15:56)

Palavras de condolência para a família de mais um bombeiro que faleceu hoje ,  estava internado em estado grave , vítima das graves queimaduras sofridas no incêndio de dia 14 Julho em Castro Verde , e pertencia à corporação de Cuba , paz à sua alma  Ainda o Verão vai a meio e já é o 5º bombeiro a sucumbir no combate ás chamas que faziam parte do DECIR2020


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2020 às 16:40)

Em directo neste momento na CMTV, mostra bem um forte reacendimento do incendio da Covilhã.


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2020 às 16:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Em directo neste momento na CMTV, mostra bem um forte reacendimento do incendio da Covilhã.


Na webcam da Torre também é possível ver a reactivação.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2020 às 17:59)

Covilhã confirmado reativado, em curso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2020 às 21:09)

"Barragem de Arcossó, #Nogueirinhas.
#IFChaves
Ana Malheiro"



Infelizmente o fogo só pára quando chegar até á água.


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2020 às 22:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Covilhã confirmado reativado, em curso.


Se calhar nunca ficou controlado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Barragem de Arcossó, #Nogueirinhas.
> #IFChaves
> Ana Malheiro"
> 
> ...


Não consigo aceder ao link 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2020 às 23:40)

Cesar disse:


> Se calhar nunca ficou controlado.


Nada disso. Hoje foi mais um dia com calor, secura, e vento. Até qualquer pequena faúlha pode causar uma projeção e reativar o incêndio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2020 às 15:53)

Reativação em Chaves ,  já mesmo muito perto da fronteira, 218 Op , 67 Veículos e 5 Ma,s .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2020 às 18:57)

Senhora da Graça a arder que tristeza..  

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2020 às 19:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Senhora da Graça a arder que tristeza..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Que imagem desoladora, conheço bem esta zona, de quando passa cá a volta a Portugal em bicicleta, e era um local magnífico, sempre tão verde.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2020 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que imagem desoladora, conheço bem esta zona, de quando passa cá a volta a Portugal em bicicleta, e era um local magnífico, sempre tão verde.


A mítica subida à senhora da graça...


----------



## FSantos (31 Jul 2020 às 22:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> A mítica subida à senhora da graça...



Já há uns anos arderam aqueles montes todos.

A estrada que liga campeã às fisgas atravessa uma paisagem sem árvores.

É impossível haver assim tantos malucos, tantas queimadas e tantas roçadoras.

É bem provável que este animal esteja solto.

https://www.avozdetrasosmontes.pt/noticia/28043


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2020 às 22:58)

FSantos disse:


> Já há uns anos arderam aqueles montes todos.
> 
> A estrada que liga campeã às fisgas atravessa uma paisagem sem árvores.
> 
> ...



Neste locais, longe de habitações, e com declives acentuados, o fogo pode surgir de outras formas, mas aí consegue-se logo excluir certamente os trabalhos agrícolas, com roçadoras, ou outro tipo, excepto ,se fosse algum tractor a fazer a limpeza de bermas junto á estrada, ou então uma outra qualquer pessoa mal intencionada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2020 às 01:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> A mítica subida à senhora da graça...


As 23h ainda ardia com esta intensidade 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (2 Ago 2020 às 17:10)

Arde em Sobrado Valongo outra e outra vez.
Judiciária estará de férias?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2020 às 17:38)

FSantos disse:


> Arde em Sobrado Valongo outra e outra vez.
> Judiciária estará de férias?


Novamente..
Mais 30 min e está dominado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (3 Ago 2020 às 15:27)

Estou perto do Vale Furado, onde começou um incêndio há pouco, mas não consigo ver nada por causa do nevoeiro. Aliás, onde estou até cacimba... Como é que junto da costa num sítio que é tão ameno e onde até está a cacimbar se desenvolve um fogo que até já 1 meio aéreo requer? Dá que pensar.

Edit (15h28): 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2020 às 15:32)

Um grande foco de incendio a cerca de 3 km da minha localização, já esteve a arder com muita intensidade, mas já lavra há cerca de 2 horas, e com a ajuda dos fireboss, e dos helis, já abrandou um pouco.
Estão no combate quase 150 operacionais e 6 MA, é o maior do distrito de Santarém, neste momento, o vento moderado em nada ajuda ao combate.

16:15- Acabou de passar agora mesmo uma coluna de reforço do distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2020 às 00:42)

2 grandes incendios a esta hora

Vila Pouca de Aguiar com 180 operacionais e Arouca com 209


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2020 às 12:52)

Está-me a parecer que vamos ter de começar a mandar pessoal de férias uns tempos pela constante violação das regras. Nada de politiquices e muito menos incendiarismo verbal propositado, que é o que vai acontecendo aqui de vez em quando a ver se pega - não pega. A paciência da moderação está-se a gastar com estes assuntos.

Tópico limpo. Isto é um tópico de seguimento APENAS.


----------



## mecre90 (4 Ago 2020 às 16:17)

2 fire boss a sobrevoarem Tomar neste exacto momento, em direcção a Ourém.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2020 às 16:37)

É já visível algum fumo ao longe do incendio de Ourém, o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada, é impressão minha ou tem deflagrado vários focos de incendio nesta zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2020 às 13:20)

Incendio em Vila Real, Ribeira de Pena, em mato, mobiliza já 113 operacionais, 24 veiculos e 8 MA.


----------



## Toby (6 Ago 2020 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020100039799


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Ago 2020 às 11:16)

Este incêndio na Serra de Aire será mais um a começar a meio da noite, certamente pela força do luar.
Quando vi de manhã até pensava que seria neblina do mar, mas infelizmente depressa deu para ver que era fogo.
Por aqui já passaram 4 Canadairs em direcção à serra. Espero que consigam controlar rapidamente, mas é uma zona complicada. Mais uma parte de um parque natural que está a desaparecer....


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2020 às 11:39)

Angelstorm disse:


> Este incêndio na Serra de Aire será mais um a começar a meio da noite, certamente pela força do luar.
> Quando vi de manhã até pensava que seria neblina do mar, mas infelizmente depressa deu para ver que era fogo.
> Por aqui já passaram 4 Canadairs em direcção à serra. Espero que consigam controlar rapidamente, mas é uma zona complicada. Mais uma parte de um parque natural que está a desaparecer....



É bem verdade um foco de incendio a começar quase ás 3 da manhã, e em zona de serra é sempre de suspeitar, e daqui vejo já também a densa coluna de fumo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 11:45)

Angelstorm disse:


> Este incêndio na Serra de Aire será mais um a começar a meio da noite, certamente pela força do luar.
> Quando vi de manhã até pensava que seria neblina do mar, mas infelizmente depressa deu para ver que era fogo.
> Por aqui já passaram 4 Canadairs em direcção à serra. Espero que consigam controlar rapidamente, mas é uma zona complicada. Mais uma parte de um parque natural que está a desaparecer....



Provavelmente serão duas parelhas de Fireboss que passaram pelo Alamal à cerca de uma hora ,   até porque  temos apenas 2 Canadair no DECIR20

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2020 às 11:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Provavelmente serão duas parelhas de Fireboss que passaram pelo Alamal à cerca de uma hora ,   até porque  temos apenas 2 Canadair no DECIR20
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Essas mesmas 2 parelhas de fireboss, foram uma mais valia, para um grande foco de incendio que surgiu aqui perto, na passada segunda feira, ardeu cerca de 50 ha de mato e eucaliptal, eles abasteciam na barragem do Castelo de Bode.


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Ago 2020 às 12:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Provavelmente serão duas parelhas de Fireboss que passaram pelo Alamal à cerca de uma hora ,   até porque  temos apenas 2 Canadair no DECIR20
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Eram mesmo Canadairs. Talvez fossem os mesmos 2 aviões a ir abastecer à Barragem do Castelo de Bode.


----------



## Devas (6 Ago 2020 às 12:37)

Incêndio do PNSAC em Porto de Mós a evoluir favoravelmente, encontra-se a ceder aos meios.
Fonte : CDOS de Leiria 



Angelstorm disse:


> Eram mesmo Canadairs. Talvez fossem os mesmos 2 aviões a ir abastecer à Barragem do Castelo de Bode.


----------



## mecre90 (6 Ago 2020 às 12:56)

Angelstorm disse:


> Eram mesmo Canadairs. Talvez fossem os mesmos 2 aviões a ir abastecer à Barragem do Castelo de Bode.




Sim, são 2 canadairs. Têm estado a manhã inteira a passar por cima de mim, vão abastecer ao Castelo do Bode.


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2020 às 13:37)

Incêndio de Alijó visível desde a A25 à chegar a Viseu. Já com grandes proporções.


----------



## Devas (6 Ago 2020 às 14:02)

Deve ser o incêndio de Sernancelhe e não o de Alijó. Pois fica muito mais perto de Viseu



jonas disse:


> Incêndio de Alijó visível desde a A25 à chegar a Viseu. Já com grandes proporções.


----------



## Devas (6 Ago 2020 às 14:22)

|| ALERTA ||

Passagem do Estado de Alerta Especial Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil - DECIR, para o nível Vermelho, a partir das 00:00 de 06 AGO 2020 até às 23:59 de 07 AGO 2020 para os distritos de #Bragança, #Guarda, #VilaReal, #Beja, #CasteloBranco, #Faro e #Viseu.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2945909335532428&id=247207575402631


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2020 às 14:42)

Devas disse:


> Deve ser o incêndio de Sernancelhe e não o de Alijó. Pois fica muito mais perto de Viseu




É provável que seja esse sim, é perto do Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Lapa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 14:58)

Vários IR  já bem visíveis no radar dinâmico do IPMA, adivinha se uma tarde difícil com as atuais condições meteo 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2020 às 15:03)

Medonho o mapa dos fogos.pt
Grandes incêndios no interior.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2020 às 15:37)

Lapa, Sernancelhe
Muito perto da aldeia!


Pelo mapa do ipma diria que estão 35ºC por lá, humidade a rondar os 20/25%


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 15:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Medonho o mapa dos fogos.pt
> Grandes incêndios no interior..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Bogas de Baixo ( Fundão) com muito mau aspecto 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 16:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bogas de Baixo ( Fundão) com muito mau aspecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cada vez pior, contudo a direção do vento é favorável para empurrar o mesmo para zonas já queimadas de outros incêndios anteriores, vamos ver  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (6 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

Esta tarde está complicada,

Mas levanta uma pergunta ;

Porque só há ocorrências a norte do Tejo?

Será por motivos de "concentração aérea" ??

Será que o Sol a Norte está a deitar fagulhas e a sul não ???

Tantas coisas estranhas.

Temos o pais dividido a meio em termos incendiários.


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2020 às 17:18)

srr disse:


> Esta tarde está complicada,
> 
> Mas levanta uma pergunta ;
> 
> ...



Estranho é num tópico de um fórum de ciência haver quem acredite em teorias da conspiração! 

Sempre houve e haverá muitos mais incêndios no Norte e Centro que no Sul e é fácil perceber porquê:

- Maior continuidade horizontal e vertical de vegetação, que durante o Verão está disponível a arder.
- Condições de orografia mais acidentada, com maiores declives que tornam a progressão do fogo mais difícil de debelar
- Maior densidade populacional, o que equivale a mais pessoas a trabalhar com máquinas, a utilizar mal o fogo e a ter atitudes negligentes.
- Maior número propriedades abandonadas ou com gestão de vegetação ausente


Este é um tópico de seguimento e não de especulações!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 19:53)

Avisto enorme  pirocumulo do incêndio do  Fundão, aqui de um ponto alto no Gavião  , avistei também dois Fireboss , provavelmente a parelha que está sediada em Ponte de Sor, e regressava à base! Enfim, um final de dia com um cenário desolador no diz respeito ao mapa de incêndios ativos em Portugal 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (6 Ago 2020 às 20:51)

O seguimento é que o Norte, esta a sofrer,

e nos no Sul, com Zero Incêndios - Facto

Isto é seguimento , ou Não ?????????

Só fiz perguntas para as quais não tenho resposta, e por isso não especulo.

Os Avioes baseados em Ponte de Sôr, passaram e regressaram a ponte de Sôr,

Agora resta os homens no terreno, vamos seguindo a ver o que conseguem,

mas são demasidos pontos quentes.

O Fumo de Porto de Mós chega a Abrantes.


----------



## srr (6 Ago 2020 às 20:58)

Novos incêndios em:
- Viana Do Castelo, Ponte De Lima, Labruja - Povoamento Florestal 
- https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020160018918


----------



## srr (6 Ago 2020 às 21:12)

*Bombeira fica ferida durante combate às chamas no Fundão.*


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2020 às 21:25)

Há pontos de situação de cada um dos incêndios no site da Prociv. Às 18h:

Fundão: 
Ponto de Situação    Informa incêndio a arder com grande intensidade com constantes rotações do vento e projeções. 2 feridos (1 civil + 1 BB) 

Sernancelhe: 
Ponto de Situação    2 Frentes Ativas. Sector alfa com 1000 mts. Sector bravo com 500 mts. 

Guarda: 
Ponto de Situação    Cabeça de incêndio com 50% do perímetro dominado de cerca de 2km. Flanco esquerdo com 30% dominado de 3km e flanco direito com 30% dominado de 2km


----------



## Devas (6 Ago 2020 às 21:38)

Falta só referir o ponto de situação no distrito Bragança, nomeadamente Torre de Moncorvo, onde durante a tarde 3 aldeias estiveram cercas pelo fogo.

Torre de Moncorvo: 
Ponto de Situação 3 Frentes ativas

Deixo só um reparo e desagrado para com a ANEPC que se "esqueceu" dos 2 grandes incêndios do distrito de Vila Real. Alijó e Sabrosa também tiveram situações complicadas durante a tarde e ambos os incêndios ainda se encontram ativos.
Não sei se foi esquecimento ou se foi "seleção" de informação. 



SpiderVV disse:


> Há pontos de situação de cada um dos incêndios no site da Prociv. Às 18h:
> 
> Fundão:
> Ponto de Situação    Informa incêndio a arder com grande intensidade com constantes rotações do vento e projeções. 2 feridos (1 civil + 1 BB)
> ...


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2020 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

Como hoje já todos percebemos ontem foi um dia complicado.

Por isso nada do que foi dito aqui no seguimento foi descabido.

Suponho que hoje com tantos pontos quentes, os bombeiros andaram a correr de um lado para o outro,

Já em estado de stress, e sem descanso,

O Marcelo pondera interromper as férias, se a situação agravar.

Vamos seguindo, a partir das 11h é que se verá qual a tendência de hoje.

Pelas imagens que vi no combate ao do Fundão, as coisas não estiveram nada faceis, e não houve mais danos fisicos, por mero acaso

Deu umas imagens, com carros cercados, mas tinham agua conseguiram safar se.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2020 às 10:11)

Todos os incêndios que se encontravam em ataque ampliado estão em resolução neste momento  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2020 às 11:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todos os incêndios que se encontravam em ataque ampliado estão em resolução neste momento
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



É provável que a situação durante a tarde volte a complicar-se. Dadas as condições de secura existentes, qualquer ignição que surja pode se tornar um problema.


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2020 às 15:19)

Na Serra da Lapa, Sernancelhe, e cenário é este:

(Albufeira do Vilar ao fundo)


----------



## dvieira (7 Ago 2020 às 15:47)

Começou agora um incêndio que já se vê bem a coluna de fumo no centro da cidade de Fátima. Presumo que seja o de Sirois, Leiria.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2020 às 16:15)

MSantos disse:


> É provável que a situação durante a tarde volte a complicar-se. Dadas as condições de secura existentes, qualquer ignição que surja pode se tornar um problema.


Verdade Miguel, e já com alguns incêndios em ataque ampliado a esta hora, bem como duas reativações do dia de ontem, contudo um dia bem mais calmo que ontem até ao momento , mas será a partir de agora que o vento também deve intensificar mais, vamos ver!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (8 Ago 2020 às 10:36)




----------



## Tonton (8 Ago 2020 às 12:10)

*  Avião Canadair cai no Gerês  *
há 9 minutos

Expresso

Em desenvolvimento

* O meio aéreo estava a operar na zona e terá caído em terra. A informação foi confirmada ao Expresso por fonte do Gabinete de Prevenção e Investigação de Acidentes com Aeronaves (GPIAAF). Zona é de muito difícil acesso e parte do incêndio lavra em Espanha *


----------



## cardu (8 Ago 2020 às 12:27)

Um helicóptero do INEM ja vai a caminho. Via flightradar


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2020 às 12:38)

Meios espanhóis a caminho também:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2020 às 13:00)

Tonton disse:


> *  Avião Canadair cai no Gerês  *
> há 9 minutos
> 
> Expresso
> ...



Aparentemente 2 feridos ligeiros, um português e um espanhol 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2020 às 13:05)

Infelizmente são feridos graves, não ligeiros. 

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/canadair-despenha-se-em-combate-as-chamas-no-geres_n1250546


----------



## Devas (8 Ago 2020 às 13:46)

Infelizmente os espanhóis falam em 1 morto...






112Galicia
@112Galicia
·
16 min

Actualización: pese aos esforzos dos efectivos de emerxencia, un dos tripulantes do hidroavión sinistrado perdeu a vida. O outro ferido foi evacuado a bordo do helicóptero de rescate de
@salvamentogob
. Desde a #AXEGA activouse o protocolo de colaboración transfronteiriza #ARIEM.



SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente são feridos graves, não ligeiros.
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/canadair-despenha-se-em-combate-as-chamas-no-geres_n1250546


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2020 às 13:47)

Infelizmente um dos ocupantes do Canadair faleceu


----------



## Tonton (8 Ago 2020 às 13:49)

Infelizmente.... 






Sociedade

*  Queda de Canadair no Gerês. Um dos pilotos morreu e o outro continua em ''estado grave"  *
12h00

Amadeu Araújo, Joana Beleza e João Salvador

Em desenvolvimento

* O avião Canadair tinha acabado de fazer uma manobra de 'scooping' e caiu durante a operação, causando um incêndio na cabine. Fonte do comando dos bombeiros diz que "um dos tripulantes morreu e o outro está em estado crítico" e explica ao Expresso que "o acidente deu-se numa zona muito escarpada" em Lindoso, Ponte da Barca. No local estão dois helicópteros do INEM e dois da Força Aérea, além dos meios já existentes no local *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2020 às 14:25)

Tonton disse:


> Infelizmente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A morte confirmada é do piloto português  Condolências à sua família, e paz à sua alma, que o seu colega espanhol tenha melhor sorte 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (8 Ago 2020 às 15:17)

Vídeo de helicóptero que chegou junto do Canadair caído...


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2020 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

algumas fotos de ontem do incêndio no PNPG - Lindoso onde infelizmente faleceu um piloto Português, pelo que desde já apresento as condolências à Família e amigos, não é nada fácil manobrar estas máquinas em condições tão difíceis como as de ontem, seja de terreno, montanhas  ou más condições de visibilidade com imenso fumo.

Combate feito maioritariamente com meios aéreos:


----------



## Toby (9 Ago 2020 às 11:44)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> algumas fotos de ontem do incêndio no PNPG - Lindoso onde infelizmente faleceu um piloto Portugês, pelo que desde já apresento as condolências à Família e amigos, não é nada fácil manobrar estas máquinas em condições tão difíceis como as de ontem, seja de terreno, montanhas  ou más condições de visibilidade com imenso fumo.


----------



## Cesar (9 Ago 2020 às 14:31)

As minhas sentidas condolências.


----------



## Devas (9 Ago 2020 às 16:46)

IF em Pampilhosa da Serra 

Ataque inicial bastante musculado... mobilizados 184 op 41 MT e 9 ma em menos de uma hora

Está mto vento na zona


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2020 às 17:41)

Devas disse:


> IF em Pampilhosa da Serra
> 
> Ataque inicial bastante musculado... mobilizados 184 op 41 MT e 9 ma em menos de uma hora
> 
> Está mto vento na zona



Infelizmente aos poucos tem vindo a ser dizimado o que os incêndios de 2017 pouparam naquela zona maravilhosa da beira-baixa 

Edit: Incêndio em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2020 às 20:44)

Cheira neste momento a queimado lá fora.  De facto, estava com a janela aberta e, de repente, o quarto começou a cheirar a queimado. Segundo o fogos.pt existe um incêndio de grandes dimensões em Montelavar, e sabendo que o vento vem de norte/noroeste neste momento, suponho que o cheiro venha de lá.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2020 às 13:15)

Mais uma dia triste na nossa quinta... Depois de na semana passada termos perdido o nosso Manolo, grande e gentil mastim-dos-Períneos, hoje o drama do incêndios tocou-nos de perto. Durante a tarde, o que presumivelmente terá sido uma negligência no terreno do vizinho provocou um incêndio que atingiu em cheio o pequeno pinhal da nossa quinta. As 14 árvores maiores plantadas pelo meu avó, desrramadas desde a base do tronco e com cerca de 18 anos possivelmente devem sobreviver. Dos 100 pequenos pinheiros plantados em 2017 e 2018, cerca de 80 estão perdidos. Há ainda a lamentar outras árvores, alguns sobreiros, medronheiros e pinheiros bravos dispersos que despontavam no terreno, árvores maiores devem sobreviver as pequenas não devem ter tido hipótese.
O fogo foi de baixa intensidade, a carga de combustível era baixa, não havia mato, apenas erva, que obviamente estava seca devido à estação do ano em que estamos. Os pequenos pinheiros alguns ainda pouco se destacavam da erva não tiveram hipótese. Este fogo não será notícia em lado nenhum, a área ardida não deve ter chegado aos 5 hectares (felizmente), graças à pronta ação dos 73 Bombeiros de Benavente, Coruche, Salvaterra de Magos, Samora Correia, aos elementos da GNR, da AFOCELCA, Sapadores Florestais da APFC e ainda aos 2 helicópteros. A todos operacionais envolvidos neste incêndio deixo aqui o meu sincero agradecimento pelo trabalho efetuado.
Quem me conhece bem sabe o gosto que tenho pela floresta e pela Natureza, ver este meu pequeno esforço por tornar o Mundo num local mais verde ser atingido desta forma deixa-me bastante triste. No entanto ver o topo da copa dos pinheiros maiores ainda verde dá-me animo e força para continuar. Tal como ver que os animais da quinta passaram ilesos por isto.







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2020 às 16:45)

MSantos disse:


> Mais uma dia triste na nossa quinta... Depois de na semana passada termos perdido o nosso Manolo, grande e gentil mastim-dos-Períneos, hoje o drama do incêndios tocou-nos de perto. Durante a tarde, o que presumivelmente terá sido uma negligência no terreno do vizinho provocou um incêndio que atingiu em cheio o pequeno pinhal da nossa quinta. As 14 árvores maiores plantadas pelo meu avó, desrramadas desde a base do tronco e com cerca de 18 anos possivelmente devem sobreviver. Dos 100 pequenos pinheiros plantados em 2017 e 2018, cerca de 80 estão perdidos. Há ainda a lamentar outras árvores, alguns sobreiros, medronheiros e pinheiros bravos dispersos que despontavam no terreno, árvores maiores devem sobreviver as pequenas não devem ter tido hipótese.
> O fogo foi de baixa intensidade, a carga de combustível era baixa, não havia mato, apenas erva, que obviamente estava seca devido à estação do ano em que estamos. Os pequenos pinheiros alguns ainda pouco se destacavam da erva não tiveram hipótese. Este fogo não será notícia em lado nenhum, a área ardida não deve ter chegado aos 5 hectares (felizmente), graças à pronta ação dos 73 Bombeiros de Benavente, Coruche, Salvaterra de Magos, Samora Correia, aos elementos da GNR, da AFOCELCA, Sapadores Florestais da APFC e ainda aos 2 helicópteros. A todos operacionais envolvidos neste incêndio deixo aqui o meu sincero agradecimento pelo trabalho efetuado.
> Quem me conhece bem sabe o gosto que tenho pela floresta e pela Natureza, ver este meu pequeno esforço por tornar o Mundo num local mais verde ser atingido desta forma deixa-me bastante triste. No entanto ver o topo da copa dos pinheiros maiores ainda verde dá-me animo e força para continuar. Tal como ver que os animais da quinta passaram ilesos por isto.
> 
> ...




Muita força para vocês Miguel, se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa é só apitar! Um abraço


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2020 às 17:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muita força para vocês Miguel, se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa é só apitar! Um abraço



Obrigado pelo apoio e pela disponibilide Ricardo! 

Amanha vou olhar para os danos com mais calma e ver o que se pode fazer. Veremos como se comportam as árvores depois desta agressão que sofreram acredito que as maiores vão recuperar apesar de terem sido afogueadas. Quanto às pequenas provavelmente terei que recomeçar do zero... Para além das árvores a vedação da quinta ficou bastante danificada, muitos dos postes terão que ser substituídos... Perdi 4 anos de crescimento das árvores, mas apesar de tudo podia ter sido muito pior.

A causa mais provável terá sido a maquina agrícola que o vizinho andou a manobrar e terá provocado fogo no pasto seco, quando até era proibido visto estarmos em alerta... A investigação vai decorrer, se se provar que houve culpa vamos avançar judicialmente.

Quando falam em "terroristas incendiários" em Portugal eu digo-vos que são estes... Pessoas que ignoram ou desconhecem o perigo que é realizar certos trabalhos agrícolas e florestais nesta altura em que tudo está seco. Basta uma fagulha na erva seca para gerar uma ignição, mais de 50% dos fogos são provocados assim, por negligência, desleixo, incúria ou falta de civismo.


----------



## jkmc (10 Ago 2020 às 17:19)

Espero que com força e coragem, a sua quinta esteja ainda melhor e mais verde nos proximos anos... é triste mais infelizmente, pode acontecer em todos os lados


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2020 às 17:38)

MSantos disse:


> Mais uma dia triste na nossa quinta... Depois de na semana passada termos perdido o nosso Manolo, grande e gentil mastim-dos-Períneos, hoje o drama do incêndios tocou-nos de perto. Durante a tarde, o que presumivelmente terá sido uma negligência no terreno do vizinho provocou um incêndio que atingiu em cheio o pequeno pinhal da nossa quinta. As 14 árvores maiores plantadas pelo meu avó, desrramadas desde a base do tronco e com cerca de 18 anos possivelmente devem sobreviver. Dos 100 pequenos pinheiros plantados em 2017 e 2018, cerca de 80 estão perdidos. Há ainda a lamentar outras árvores, alguns sobreiros, medronheiros e pinheiros bravos dispersos que despontavam no terreno, árvores maiores devem sobreviver as pequenas não devem ter tido hipótese.
> O fogo foi de baixa intensidade, a carga de combustível era baixa, não havia mato, apenas erva, que obviamente estava seca devido à estação do ano em que estamos. Os pequenos pinheiros alguns ainda pouco se destacavam da erva não tiveram hipótese. Este fogo não será notícia em lado nenhum, a área ardida não deve ter chegado aos 5 hectares (felizmente), graças à pronta ação dos 73 Bombeiros de Benavente, Coruche, Salvaterra de Magos, Samora Correia, aos elementos da GNR, da AFOCELCA, Sapadores Florestais da APFC e ainda aos 2 helicópteros. A todos operacionais envolvidos neste incêndio deixo aqui o meu sincero agradecimento pelo trabalho efetuado.
> Quem me conhece bem sabe o gosto que tenho pela floresta e pela Natureza, ver este meu pequeno esforço por tornar o Mundo num local mais verde ser atingido desta forma deixa-me bastante triste. No entanto ver o topo da copa dos pinheiros maiores ainda verde dá-me animo e força para continuar. Tal como ver que os animais da quinta passaram ilesos por isto.
> 
> ...


Espero que consigas recuperar aquilo que perdeste, coragem e um abraço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2020 às 19:36)

MSantos disse:


> Obrigado pelo apoio e pela disponibilide Ricardo!
> 
> Amanha vou olhar para os danos com mais calma e ver o que se pode fazer. Veremos como se comportam as árvores depois desta agressão que sofreram acredito que as maiores vão recuperar apesar de terem sido afogueadas. Quanto às pequenas provavelmente terei que recomeçar do zero... Para além das árvores a vedação da quinta ficou bastante danificada, muitos dos postes terão que ser substituídos... Perdi 4 anos de crescimento das árvores, mas apesar de tudo podia ter sido muito pior.
> 
> ...



Força, aí, e nunca desistas, não basta existir proibição de trabalhar com máquinas agrícolas, é preciso que exista fiscalização, porque senão, não vale de nada, pois poucos são os que respeitam verdadeiramente, aqui não muito longe de mim, num prazo de 1 semana já é a 3ª ocorrencia de fogo, e surge sempre depois da hora de almoço, e sempre na mesma zona, tem valido a rápida prontidão do meio aéreo, e dos bombeiros, hoje, novamente começou a arder.
Cabe na consiencia de cada pessoa, se existe a proibição de trabalhar com máquinas agrícolas, por muito que custe, quer em termos financeiros, pois tem causado prejuízos elevados a muitas empresas, ou mesmo em atrasos de trabalhos a outras pessoas, a mim, por exemplo sou uma delas, mas só temos de a respeitar e ponto final.


----------



## Cesar (10 Ago 2020 às 20:29)

Hoje ocorreu um incêndio  no Concelho de Aguiar da Beira, ainda durou algum tempo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2020 às 21:23)

*PJ detém mulher suspeita de atear fogo em área protegida do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês*

A Polícia Judiciária, através do Departamento de Investigação Criminal de Braga, com a colaboração do Grupo de Trabalho do Norte de Redução das Ignições Florestais e da GNR, identificou e deteve ontem, fora de flagrante delito, a presumível autora de um incêndio florestal, ocorrido no pretérito dia 04 de agosto, numa freguesia do concelho de Terras de Bouro, em área protegida do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês (PNPG).

O local onde o incêndio teve início é uma zona de difícil acesso. Existiam condições de enorme risco de propagação à vasta mancha florestal envolvente, designadamente derivado a carga combustível do PNPG e pela orografia própria da região, o que se traduz num elevadíssimo perigo concreto para as pessoas, para os bens e para o ambiente, em particular para a área protegida em apreço.

O incêndio consumiu cerca de dois hectares de vegetação herbácea, mato e arvoredo, não tendo atingido maiores proporções devido à rápida intervenção dos Bombeiros.

A arguida, com 57 anos de idade, doméstica, reside na freguesia onde ateou o incêndio, tendo recorrido a um artefacto retardante da ignição. Foram recolhidos substanciais elementos de prova, que conduziram à detenção.

A detida irá ser presente à autoridade judiciária competente, para primeiro interrogatório judicial e aplicação de medidas de coação.

https://www.vieiradominho.tv/pj-det..._YJEITPZlOgbNKI9jWxSfi1OsdnTRxvL_VLjU1n4I6XuI


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2020 às 16:14)

De registar alguns incendios que estão a mobilizar mais meios neste momento, e com um ataque bem musculado, pois começaram há cerca de meia hora atrás.
Em Castelo Branco, Sertã, com 143 op, 33 veiculos e 10 MA.
Em Santarém, Ourém, com 123 op, 23, veiculos e 5 MA

Consigo já avistar a partir, da minha localização, ambas as colunas de fumo, já com uma dimensão considerável.

O vento vai soprando de forma moderada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2020 às 16:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> De registar alguns incendios que estão a mobilizar mais meios neste momento, e com um ataque bem musculado, pois começaram há cerca de meia hora atrás.
> Em Castelo Branco, Sertã, com 143 op, 33 veiculos e 10 MA.
> Em Santarém, Ourém, com 123 op, 23, veiculos e 5 MA
> 
> ...



Alguns deles já são bem visíveis no radar dinâmico do IPMA, principalmente o IF em Braga (Cabeceiras de Basto) curiosamente o que tem neste momento menos meios accionados para o respectivo TO


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2020 às 16:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Alguns deles já são bem visíveis no radar dinâmico do IPMA, principalmente o IF em Braga (Cabeceiras de Basto) curiosamente o que tem neste momento menos meios accionados para o respectivo TO



É verdade, isso também me chamou á atenção, poderá ter a ver com a sua localização, que pode ser em locais de dificil acesso, onde o combate é feito essencialmente nas estradas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2020 às 16:59)

Incêndio em Marvão com 70 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos, já por duas vezes ouvi sirenes de bombeiros a ir para o TO nos últimos 10 min.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2020 às 17:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Marvão com 70 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos, já por duas vezes ouvi sirenes de bombeiros a ir para o TO nos últimos 10 min.



A julgar pelo eco no radar dinâmico do IPMA , os meios deverão ir ser reforçados na próxima hora, contudo não será supostamente numa zona muito complicada a nível orográfico.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2020 às 17:19)

Mais ou menos, é um pouco sinuosa a zona do incêndio, tem imensa pedra mas também imenso combustível. Já com 8 meios aéreos e 103 operacionais.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2020 às 17:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais ou menos, é um pouco sinuosa a zona do incêndio, tem imensa pedra mas também imenso combustível. Já com 8 meios aéreos e 103 operacionais.


É na zona de Santo António das Areias?
Ah já vi, é mesmo aí.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2020 às 17:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais ou menos, é um pouco sinuosa a zona do incêndio, tem imensa pedra mas também imenso combustível. Já com 8 meios aéreos e 103 operacionais.



Provavelmente alguns desses meio aéreos deverão ser espanhóis devido a proximidade da fronteira!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2020 às 17:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Provavelmente alguns desses meio aéreos deverão ser espanhóis devido a proximidade da fronteira!


Sim, está um helicóptero espanhol no combate


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2020 às 17:55)

Vista da Zona Industrial de Portalegre (foto tirada de grupo do FB):


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2020 às 18:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vista da Zona Industrial de Portalegre (foto tirada de grupo do FB):


Vi agora um helicóptero a vir de lá.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2020 às 18:19)

Já com 162 Op, 38 Veículos e 10 Ma´s.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2020 às 18:33)

Visto do lado de lá! 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2020 às 20:01)

Já é ocorrência significativa, com uma frente. A principal dificuldade será o terreno extremamente rochoso, ainda continua em expansão a área do IF, se expandir muito mais vai apanhar um pouco mais de combustível (vegetação mais densa, mas terreno ainda rochoso).

3 grupos de reforço ativados.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2020 às 20:25)

Marvão dominado, vá lá


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 15:24)

Grande nuvem de fumo a SW daqui do incêndio de Sousel/Estremoz. Marvão reativou também.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2020 às 15:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Marvão dominado, vá lá



Reativou  74 Op, 20 Veículos  e 5 Ma´s.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 15:26)

Pois, estive fora de manhã e vi um heli e um veículo dos GIPS a ir nessa direção, já deviam estar à espera disso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2020 às 15:34)

Tal como tu referiste ontem, zona muito sinuosa de difícil acesso, logo uma maior dificuldade na consolidação do rescaldo.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 15:57)

Intensifica um pouco o vento de sudoeste, o que está a trazer algum cheiro a queimado do incêndio de Estremoz.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2020 às 16:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois, estive fora de manhã e vi um heli e um veículo dos GIPS a ir nessa direção, já deviam estar à espera disso.


Hoje parece pior que ontem


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 16:21)

Yep, acabei de ver umas fotos num grupo do Facebook, já que daqui não tenho vista, parece ter reativado forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 17:20)

Já passou a fronteira:


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2020 às 17:22)

A Norte a humidade e a chuva dão uma ajuda, no Alentejo o vento de SW está a complicar a vida nos incêndios de Sousel e Marvão, estes dois incêndios contam cada um já com mais de 100 operacionais no combate.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 17:37)




----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 18:11)

Ainda se vê bem daqui, com 180 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2020 às 18:31)

Ainda arde com alguma intensidade! 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Cáceres?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#Cáceres</a> | Así se encuentra en estos momentos el <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/IFValenciaDeAlcántara?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#IFValenciaDeAlcántara</a> (<a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/IRMarvão?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#IRMarvão</a> )<a href="https://t.co/r3q8xmYdRp">pic.twitter.com/r3q8xmYdRp</a></p>&mdash; Incendios España (@IncendiosES) <a href="">August 19, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2020 às 18:31)

Acabou de passar aqui outro heli em direção a Marvão.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 18:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acabou de passar aqui outro heli em direção a Marvão.


Tinha voltado para reabastecer, vi-o a voltar antes.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2020 às 18:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tinha voltado para reabastecer, vi-o a voltar antes.


Sim deve ser o mesmo, esperemos que seja dominado o quanto antes, o vento também não está a ajudar.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 19:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 23:33)

Vai ardendo ainda o IF Marvão, complicado de combater sem visibilidade ou meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2020 às 23:43)

Mais uma ocorrência no concelho de Marvão com 24 operacionais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2020 às 10:12)

*Incêndio Lousã 11 jul 2020 - Análise das Condições Meteorológicas*





2020-08-24 (IPMA)



O incêndio que ocorreu na serra da Lousã no dia 11 de julho de 2020 originou o óbito de um bombeiro e o ferimento de outros três bombeiros. Foi considerado que o incêndio teria tido início devido a uma descarga elétrica associada a trovoada e que o acidente com os bombeiros teria estado relacionado com uma mudança no rumo do vento, tendo também sido reportada a existência de muito fumo junto ao solo. Estas possibilidades foram analisadas pelo IPMA através da avaliação das condições meteorológicas no dia do incêndio.

O incêndio ocorreu num dia para o qual foram emitidos avisos meteorológicos de tempo quente e de trovoada, tendo havido forte instabilidade atmosférica e a consequente geração de um sistema convectivo de forte atividade. O risco meteorológico de incêndio era muito elevado no concelho da Lousã, o 4º nível mais alto de um total de 5 níveis.

Foi identificado um registo de uma descarga elétrica atmosférica às 18:20 horas locais (17:20 UTC), a 100 m do local do incêndio, sendo que a margem de erro associada a esta descarga elétrica (na ordem de 200 m) permite inferir que esta descarga pode ter despoletado o incêndio da Lousã. Esta evidência observacional é suportada adicionalmente por dados de modelação numérica.

Foi possível ainda identificar que o sistema convectivo onde teve origem a referida descarga elétrica produziu, ainda durante o seu movimento para norte e na fase de dissipação, subsidência generalizada na região do incêndio, consistente com a diminuição da altura da camada limite, podendo esta ter sido relevante para a dificuldade na dispersão de fumos e gases junto ao solo.

Não é possível também excluir que durante o período de tempo entre o início do incêndio e o instante em que ocorreu o acidente com os bombeiros possam ter ocorrido variações significativas do rumo do vento, consistentes com a existência de correntes descendentes associadas às células convectivas que constituíam o sistema convectivo, com influência quer no sentido de evolução do incêndio quer dos fumos por ele produzidos.

O relatório completo elaborado pelo IPMA pode ser consultado no link abaixo.

Relatório

 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/incendiolousa.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2020 às 16:23)

E temos pela primeira vez um drone a operar num TO de um IR em Portugal   
Falo do incêndio na Covilhã, que começou à cerca de 2 horas!











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2020 às 16:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E temos pela primeira vez um drone a operar num TO de um IR em Portugal
> Falo do incêndio na Covilhã, que começou à cerca de 2 horas!
> 
> 
> ...



Não é a primeira vez  Mas ainda é das primeiras operações que faz em TOs, sim. Pelo menos no dia 22 andou num IR em Belver, Gavião (Portalegre)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2020 às 16:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não é a primeira vez  Mas ainda é das primeiras operações que faz em TOs, sim. Pelo menos no dia 22 andou num IR em Belver, Gavião (Portalegre)



Não tinha dado por ele, dado que foi um incêndio que entrou rapidamente em resolução  mas obrigado Duarte  Em relação ao invento, incrível o eco que o radar dinâmico do IPMA mostra, tal como  o que já se vai conseguindo observar no SAT24


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2020 às 17:30)

As imagens à pouco na CMTV impressionavam! Já são mais de 300 Op no TO.












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2020 às 19:37)




----------



## Devas (28 Ago 2020 às 19:41)

*Cinco militares da GNR queimados durante incêndio em Cabeceiras de Basto

https://ominho.pt/cinco-militares-da-gnr-queimados-durante-incendio-em-cabeceiras-de-basto/*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2020 às 18:23)

Já é bem visível um coluna de fumo de alguma dimensão, proveniente do incendio de Abrantes, que conta com 206 operacionais, 49 veículos e 9 MA.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2020 às 02:31)

Serra do Marão a arder há 6 horas e ainda não é ocorrência importante no site da PROCIV. 
Vejo o fumo e o clarão do incêndio desde que anoiteceu. Não está fácil.


----------



## cardu (30 Ago 2020 às 17:07)

Incêndio no Piódão, Arganil. Tristeza


----------



## jkmc (30 Ago 2020 às 23:59)

https://www.diariodehuelva.es/2020/08/31/incendio-causas-eucaliptos/

Nao sei se alguem falou do grande incendio em Huelva que anda descontrolado ha dias... adivinham quais arvores estao a queimar ?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2020 às 02:38)

jkmc disse:


> https://www.diariodehuelva.es/2020/08/31/incendio-causas-eucaliptos/
> 
> Nao sei se alguem falou do grande incendio em Huelva que anda descontrolado ha dias... adivinham quais arvores estao a queimar ?


O incêndio deve ter ficado resolvido hoje. Digo isto porque a nuvem de fumo do incêndio a leste e o seu pirocúmulo foram bem visíveis em todo o Sotavento Algarvio durante vários dias e no sábado, devido ao vento e à falta de humidade, era visível inclusive dos pontos mais altos do Barlavento. No passado sábado fotografei esta imagem do pirocúmulo a 150 km desde o Malhão, em Loulé:


----------



## dvieira (2 Set 2020 às 14:13)

IF em Góis já com mais de 200 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Set 2020 às 16:21)

Góis já em resolução, mas no entanto muito perigosos os próximos dias, numa altura do ano em que o combustível está todo muito pré disponível para arder , com índices de FWI muito altos , e onde os três  "30" vão marcar presença em muitos locais do país 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (3 Set 2020 às 21:02)

Novo IF em Sardoal com arranque forte. Já com mais de 100 operacionais em 30 minutos apesar da hora em que surgiu não ser a mais critica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2020 às 22:15)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF em Sardoal com arranque forte. Já com mais de 100 operacionais em 30 minutos apesar da hora em que surgiu não ser a mais critica.



Já vai quase com 200 operacionais, pois é uma zona bastante sensível por sinal, e o bom será levá-lo á extinção no decorrer da noite, pois amanhã será outro dia bastante difícil.

"Um incêndio que deflagrou às 20:30 em Cabeça das Mós, Sardoal, está a lavrar com grande intensidade em zona de floresta e com algumas habitações nas imediações, segundo o presidente da Câmara de Sardoal. Miguel Borges destacou o vento que se faz sentir no local, com algumas projeções, inclusive para Mouriscas, já no concelho de Abrantes, e uma noite que perspetivou de muito difícil"

https://www.mediotejo.net/incendios...3Zeqk5VrQb7G9lUfeGMGp_st-TB4NXruyNwZxiiNTw4g4


----------



## Devas (3 Set 2020 às 22:35)

Também tinha obtido essa informação junto de amigos de que o incêndio está complicado e com projeções para mouriscas. 

Hoje houve um incêndio também complicado na Covilhã na aldeia de São Francisco (um possível reacendimento de um incêndio de uns dias atrás) durante a tarde que não constou na página da prociv apesar de envolver mais de 250 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos e ter estado em curso cerca de 5 horas até ser dominado.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Já vai quase com 200 operacionais, pois é uma zona bastante sensível por sinal, e o bom será levá-lo á extinção no decorrer da noite, pois amanhã será outro dia bastante difícil.
> 
> "Um incêndio que deflagrou às 20:30 em Cabeça das Mós, Sardoal, está a lavrar com grande intensidade em zona de floresta e com algumas habitações nas imediações, segundo o presidente da Câmara de Sardoal. Miguel Borges destacou o vento que se faz sentir no local, com algumas projeções, inclusive para Mouriscas, já no concelho de Abrantes, e uma noite que perspetivou de muito difícil"
> 
> https://www.mediotejo.net/incendios...3Zeqk5VrQb7G9lUfeGMGp_st-TB4NXruyNwZxiiNTw4g4


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2020 às 23:07)

IR Sardoal em resolução desde as 22h55.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2020 às 10:52)

*Governo declara situação de alerta para distritos a norte do Tejo e Portalegre *
*https://observador.pt/2020/09/04/in...-para-distritos-a-norte-do-tejo-e-portalegre/*

Medida sensata e responsável , que no meu entender só peca por não começar mais cedo, dado que já hoje poderemos ter situações de vento ENE moderado , a baixa humidade contínua , e a temperatura acima do 30ºc também, os tais três 30 que já tinha mencionado há dias , e que agora parecem mesmo que se  vão confirmar , com principal incidência para o dia 7 e 8  Fica uma animação e algumas cartas de vento do modelo Arpege da run 0z, previsões sem dúvida pouco animadoras!



















Dada a situação, fui dar uma vista de olhos num dos modelos que considero mais viável a nível de vento, o alemão ICON , e as previsões não melhoram nada  Conhecendo bem a zona onde as rajadas poderão ser mais intensas nesta carta , poderemos ter o tão característico daquela zona com estas sinóticas , o chamado efeito Foehn


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2020 às 17:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Governo declara situação de alerta para distritos a norte do Tejo e Portalegre *
> *https://observador.pt/2020/09/04/in...-para-distritos-a-norte-do-tejo-e-portalegre/*
> 
> Medida sensata e responsável , que no meu entender só peca por não começar mais cedo, dado que já hoje poderemos ter situações de vento ENE moderado , a baixa humidade contínua , e a temperatura acima do 30ºc também, os tais três 30 que já tinha mencionado há dias , e que agora parecem mesmo que se  vão confirmar , com principal incidência para o dia 7 e 8  Fica uma animação e algumas cartas de vento do modelo Arpege da run 0z, previsões sem dúvida pouco animadoras!
> ...



Tendo em conta estes ultimos dias, já bem quente acima dos 30ºC, eu estava já á espera também que o governo decretasse o estado de alerta, já esta madrugada, mas pronto, mais vale tarde do que nunca.


----------



## Devas (5 Set 2020 às 23:49)

IR em Vinhais com 141 operacionais e 45 viaturas. Esteve complicado durante o dia, tanto do lado português como do lado espanhol. Desde Bragança era bem visível. Em baixo algumas fotos, do evoluir do incêndio, que tirei a partir de casa em Bragança.

*Um incêndio que teve início sexta-feira em Vinhais, Bragança, junto à fronteira com Espanha, tem hoje duas frentes e obrigou ao reforço de meios, informou fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).*
Segundo as informações dadas à Lusa pela mesma fonte, o incêndio lavra "numa zona de montanhas, de difícil acesso, com duas frentes ativas".

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...rRwtzuyoYtJSY9w_TqrULdf0qoKHMNZ_GBaV_YdFzlXro

Por volta das 12.30h já fazia pirocumulo






Pelas 15.30h...






Pelas 17.30h... bastante complicado







Ao anoitecer continuava muito difícil


----------



## dvieira (6 Set 2020 às 14:44)

IF de Porto de Mós cerca do 12h30 libertava pouco fumo. Mas as coisas complicaram-se e agora já é visível bastante fumo e inclusive formou um pirocúmulo visível daqui de Fátima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2020 às 16:28)

dvieira disse:


> IF de Porto de Mós cerca do 12h30 libertava pouco fumo. Mas as coisas complicaram-se e agora já é visível bastante fumo e inclusive formou um pirocúmulo visível daqui de Fátima.



A partir daqui, Torres Novas, vejo uma densa e extensa coluna de fumo desse mesmo incendio, que conta com 161 operacionais, 46 veiculos, e 7 MA.


----------



## srr (6 Set 2020 às 17:52)

As avionetas veem carregar a barragem de castelo de bode, aldeia do.mato - Abrantes, 
a coisa deve estar feia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2020 às 18:04)

srr disse:


> As avionetas veem carregar a barragem de castelo de bode, aldeia do.mato - Abrantes,
> a coisa deve estar feia.



Acabou mesmo agora de passar aqui por cima 2 avionetas, para reabastecer, na direcção da barragem do Castelo de Bode.


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Set 2020 às 18:15)

Foto de há 5 minutos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Set 2020 às 18:26)

Mais próximo agora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (6 Set 2020 às 18:29)

a cair das cinzas aqui na Lagoa do Cao.


----------



## srr (6 Set 2020 às 18:35)

Uma avioneta, deve estar com problemas tecnicos, apos carregar os tanques na subida teve que largar a agua


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2020 às 10:50)

O incêndio que lavra no PNSAC ainda aparece listado como activo. Trata-se de um incêndio numa zona serrana em que o combate deve ser muito difícil.


----------



## srr (7 Set 2020 às 11:06)

Espero estar enganado,

Mas o O incêndio que lavra no PNSAC , só vai ficar resolvido quando não houver mais nada para arder.

Começaram de manha, com três meios aéreos, e já começaram a reforçar o que é sinal que não está a correr favoravelmente.

Agora vem os 40º á tarde e o vento, é fugir e esperar que arda, e ver os meios aereos a "baixar" a carga termica.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2020 às 11:07)

MSantos disse:


> O incêndio que lavra no PNSAC ainda aparece listado como activo. Trata-se de um incêndio numa zona serrana em que o combate deve ser muito difícil.



Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Porto de Mós , está longe disso Miguel , e atendendo as previsões meteo para as próximas 24h e orografia do terreno percebe.se perfeitamente as declarações do mesmo 

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2020-09-07-Incendio-em-Porto-de-Mos-esta-longe-de-estar-dominado


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2020 às 11:34)

Incendio em Viseu, Castro Daire, conta já com 143 operacionais, 42 veículos e 10 MA.
 O incendio do PNSAC, não é nada fácil o seu combate tendo em conta as condições climatéricas, e orográficas.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2020 às 12:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Porto de Mós , está longe disso Miguel , e atendendo as previsões meteo para as próximas 24h e orografia do terreno percebe.se perfeitamente as declarações do mesmo
> 
> https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2020-09-07-Incendio-em-Porto-de-Mos-esta-longe-de-estar-dominado



Além disso a zona é uma paisagem cársica, com inúmeras grutas e algares que podem propiciar riscos acrescidos de quedas e outras situações perigosas.


----------



## Toby (7 Set 2020 às 12:49)

MSantos disse:


> Além disso a zona é uma paisagem cársica, com inúmeras grutas e algares que podem propiciar riscos acrescidos de quedas e outras situações perigosas.



também corredores de vento com mudança de direcção do vento


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2020 às 16:17)

A lamentar a morte de mais um bombeiro em serviço no dia de hoje, pertencia a corporação de Oliveira de Frades, e foi encontrado já sem vida no incêndio que lavra nesse mesmo concelho  Paz à sua alma, e os sentimentos à sua família  Estão nesse TO neste momento 311 Op , 93 Veículos e 10 Ma´s.
IR tem 3 frentes ativas , e estão accionados vários grupos de reforço.


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2020 às 17:51)

Isto infelizmente já é quase um inevitabilidade. Chega esta altura do ano e as queimadas nas serras começam. 
E ainda não estamos perto do fim de semana, onde existe nas previsões alguma possibilidade de chuva. O que potencia ainda mais a tentação das queimadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2020 às 20:32)

dahon disse:


> Isto infelizmente já é quase um inevitabilidade. Chega esta altura do ano e as queimadas nas serras começam.
> E ainda não estamos perto do fim de semana, onde existe nas previsões alguma possibilidade de chuva. O que potencia ainda mais a tentação das queimadas.



De facto hoje, foi mais dia bastande complicado, no que toca a ocorrencias, muitas delas, de grande importancia e a concentrar muitos operacionais e meios áereos, agora outra coisa que não consigo compreender é que estando o nosso país em situação de estado de alerta até amanhã as 23:59, e continua o ver muitos trabalhos agrícolas com tractores, nomeadamente com grades de discos e corta-mato, sabendo eu que faz agora precisamente 1 ano, que foi assim, com uma grade de discos, que começou um incendio aqui, mesmo próximo, e ardeu uma vasta área de mato, mobilizando, perto de 100 operacionais.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2020 às 08:44)

Situação complicada no IR Oliveira de Frades. Parece que já lavra nos concelhos de Sever do Vouga e Águeda.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2020 às 10:22)

Muito fumo  para a zona de Sever do Vouga... com coluna bem visível daqui do Porto e que já se estende pelo mar dentro, empurrada pela lestada que sopra com rajadas fortes...


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2020 às 10:24)

A situação pode-se complicar muito para quem circula na A25 na zona de Talhadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2020 às 10:42)




----------



## dahon (8 Set 2020 às 10:52)

Já deve estar muito próximo da A25, pelo menos parece pela rota do Fire Boss.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2020 às 11:16)

IR de Porto de Mós ( Pnsac) reactivou , e estão no TO 147 Op, 41 Veículos e 2 Ma,s .


----------



## Toby (8 Set 2020 às 12:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> IR de Porto de Mós ( Pnsac) reactivou , e estão no TO 147 Op, 41 Veículos e 2 Ma,s .



Vento forte aqui (E-SE) razão possível


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2020 às 13:27)

Toby disse:


> Vento forte aqui (E-SE) razão possível


Sim, muito provavelmente, contudo a previsão é da diminuição da intensidade do vento a partir desta hora mais ou menos, e a noite já deverá ser bem diferente das últimas duas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2020 às 20:07)

*Incêndios: Evacuada aldeia em Arcos de Valdevez devido a proximidade de fogo*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...rcos-de-valdevez-devido-a-proximidade-de-fogo


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2020 às 00:30)

Podem acompanhar aqui o que se passa na Costa Oeste do EUA, onde vários incêndios monstruosos continuam descontrolados. Já terão ardido mais de 800mil ha só na Califórnia:

https://zoom.earth/#view=44.34,-120.8,6z/date=2020-09-10,00:00,+1/layers=fires


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Set 2020 às 01:35)

MSantos disse:


> Podem acompanhar aqui o que se passa na Costa Oeste do EUA, onde vários incêndios monstruosos continuam descontrolados. Já terão ardido mais de 800mil ha só na Califórnia:
> 
> https://zoom.earth/#view=44.34,-120.8,6z/date=2020-09-10,00:00,+1/layers=fires



Monstruoso com M grande. É impressionante a extensão da cobertura de fumo, confunde-se com as massas de nuvens dos sistemas frontais.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2020 às 10:16)

bandevelugo disse:


> Monstruoso com M grande. É impressionante a extensão da cobertura de fumo, confunde-se com as massas de nuvens dos sistemas frontais.



São incêndios de uma dimensão impressionante! Neste momento os piores parecem ser os de Oregon. 

Céus com tons avermelhados têm sido reportados em vários locais da Costa Oeste como resultado do denso fumo produzido pelos incêndios.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2020 às 14:11)

MSantos disse:


> São incêndios de uma dimensão impressionante! Neste momento os piores parecem ser os de Oregon.
> 
> Céus com tons avermelhados têm sido reportados em vários locais da Costa Oeste como resultado do denso fumo produzido pelos incêndios.


Completamente, cenários altamente destrutivos para o nosso planeta aquilo a que vamos assistindo , e cada ano que passa com uma incidência e violência cada vez maior  Por cá a Serra de Arga arde novamente à praticamente 24h , volvidos 5 anos do grande incêndio de 2015 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (10 Set 2020 às 14:51)

Em Ourem  - Matas ;

Tenho pouca informação mas a coisa deve estar complicada ;






171
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




48
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Set 2020 às 16:40)

Segundo uma publicação no Reedit, esta foto tem apenas um dia de diferença e é em Fort Collins no Colorado (EUA).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2020 às 10:18)

Previsões pouco simpáticas para o dia de amanhã no que toca ao risco de incêndio  Forte fluxo de SSE , e que a suposta situação de previsão de chuva já para amanhã , e que não deverá acontecer , a mais que não seja uma ou outra trovoada no interior, e mesmo assim muito pouco prováveis , será muito sensato e responsável que todos nós façamos chegar esta informação ao maior número de gente possível


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2020 às 13:34)

*Proteção Civil coloca distritos de Beja e Faro em alerta vermelho devido ao risco elevado de incêndio*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-vermelho-devido-ao-risco-elevado-de-incendio


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2020 às 15:32)

Tarde complicada no que toca a fogos.
Daqui vejo o de Louredo,Paredes.Já com alguma proporção.


----------



## dahon (13 Set 2020 às 15:59)

O vento está a rodar para sul e a intensificar-se. 
Muito perigosa esta situação. As temperaturas não vão baixar muito durante a noite e a humidade relativa também não vai aumentar muito.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Set 2020 às 16:04)

Vendo o mapa e o tempo que está hoje só me faz lembrar os incêndios de 15 de outubro...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2020 às 16:15)

Tudo a arder aqui á volta, calor e algum vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2020 às 16:15)

Uma Viatura dos bombeiros arde em Proença-a-Nova, 2 bombeiros a ser assistidos . 
Helicóptero do INEM a caminho do local .

Fonte: *Beira Baixa TV*


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2020 às 16:25)

MSantos disse:


> São incêndios de uma dimensão impressionante! Neste momento os piores parecem ser os de Oregon.
> 
> Céus com tons avermelhados têm sido reportados em vários locais da Costa Oeste como resultado do denso fumo produzido pelos incêndios.



Uma dimensão que nada tem a ver com o que se passa por cá, mesmo salvaguardadas as dimensões relativas dos países e dos meios de combate:

Estado de Oregon (e Washington para a pluma isolada no lado superior da imagem).
Satélite Aqua, 9 Setembro 2020, 20h51 utc.
*Encastrado, pluma do incêndio de Aveiro,satélite Aqua, 8 Setembro 2020, 13h30 utc*.

Dimensões aproximadas da área abrangida pela imagem: 744 Km x 532 Km (dobro da área de Portugal continental)







Uma hora depois, Costa Oeste dos EUA e Oceano Pacífico adjacente.
No sentido Leste-Oeste a pluma de fumo estende-se até mais de 1300 Km de distância da costa. No sentido Norte-Sul tem uma dimensão superior a 2500 Km.

Satélite Suomi, 9 Setembro 2020, 21h50 utc

Área aproximada abrangida pela imagem:
2680 Km x 2540 Km.





Reuters


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2020 às 17:40)

IR Proença-a-Nova muito perigoso, já fez 2 feridos graves, tal como o @Pedro1993 já referiu!  Vai ardendo com grande intensidade , estão 276 Op , 90 Veículos e 11 Ma,s no TO , números que vão certamente subir nas próximas horas! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2020 às 17:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> IR Proença-a-Nova muito perigoso, já fez 2 feridos graves, tal como o @Pedro1993 já referiu!  Vai ardendo com grande intensidade , estão 276 Op , 90 Veículos e 11 Ma,s no TO , números que vão certamente subir nas próximas horas!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



*Bombeiros de Santarém a caminho de incêndio em Proença-a-Nova*

Os GRIF, com cerca de 60 bombeiros e 18 viaturas, incluem meios de várias corporações do distrito de Santarém.

https://www.rederegional.com/sociedades/30373-bombeiros-de-santarem-a-caminho-de-incendio-em-proenca-a-nova?fbclid=IwAR19wQJ7gDsUN8bD6aM2HXjwp_AaQdWDs5jOz9EIyjqEIZG7mdEIJmIftM4


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2020 às 18:10)

Incêndio de Proença com uma extensão brutal em pouco tempo. Relatos de que já lavra em 3 concelhos (Proença,Oleiros,CB)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2020 às 19:20)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio de Proença com uma extensão brutal em pouco tempo. Relatos de que já lavra em 3 concelhos (Proença,Oleiros,CB)


Incêndio com potencial de destruição (ha) enorme, felizmente as condições meteo vão mudar no que se refere à temperatura a partir do dia de amanhã, apesar de ainda ser um dia com algum vento naquela zona, precipitação só mesmo lá para quinta-feira  Contudo o vento deverá enfraquecer agora com a chegada da noite 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2020 às 19:20)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio de Proença com uma extensão brutal em pouco tempo. Relatos de que já lavra em 3 concelhos (Proença,Oleiros,CB)


Fui dar um giro, por volta das 15:30 havia duas colunas de fumo para os lados das Sarzedas (CB), por volta das 17:30 soou o alarme dos bombeiros. Não vi nenhum meio aéreo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Set 2020 às 20:03)

Medonho em proenca

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2020 às 20:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Medonho em proenca
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Acabou de mostrar em directo na CMTV, e está de facto medonho o incendio, com vários quilómetros de frente de fogo, muito trabalho vai dar aos operacionais no TO.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2020 às 22:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acabou de mostrar em directo na CMTV, e está de facto medonho o incendio, com vários quilómetros de frente de fogo, muito trabalho vai dar aos operacionais no TO.


À cerca de meia-hora era esta a vista a partir de Oleiros, vento contínua forte no local ao contrário do previsto, provavelmente pela proximidade daquela linha de instabilidade de fraca intensidade que esta a atravessar nesta altura a zona centro! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2020 às 23:28)

Já com 598 operacionais, parece continuar extremamente complicado, com vento forte na zona por um livestream da Beira Baixa TV há uns 30min.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2020 às 00:17)

Imagens dantescas e pouco habituais de ver à noite num ncêndio, há cerca de 10 minutos na SIC Notícias , incêndio totalmente acima da sua capacidade de extinção  A velocidade com que já andou , poderemos bem estar a presentes sobre o maior IR do ano em Portugal Continental ! Meios constantemente a serem reforçados, com 656 Op , 218 Veículos, e com um POSIT de três frentes activas.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 07:47)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 08:26)

Cenário há minutos na "minha aldeia", Signo-Samo - Pampilhosa da Serra. Situa-se a cerca de 10km da cabeça do incêndio.
Fotografia tirada e enviada por Andreia Matias.


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2020 às 09:24)

Cunqueiros ontem...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2020 às 09:44)

Incêndio completamente "galopante" , já terão ardido cerca de *10.000 ha*,  e pode muito bem atingir mais dois concelhos no dia de hoje (Pampilhosa da Serra e Fundão)  O que significaria a repetição do grande incêndio de 2003 , só que em sentido contrário! O Posit da ANEPC , fala em Roqueiros (mas eu apenas conheço  a aldeia de Roqueiro) , alguém me sabe informar se o incêndio já passou a N238?! @Duarte Sousa ?!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 09:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio completamente "galopante" , já terão ardido cerca de *10.000 ha*,  e pode muito bem atingir mais dois concelhos no dia de hoje (Pampilhosa da Serra e Fundão)  O que significaria a repetição do grande incêndio de 2003 , só que em sentido contrário! O Posit da ANEPC , fala em Roqueiros (mas eu apenas conheço  a aldeia de Roqueiro) , alguém me sabe informar se o incêndio já passou a N238?! @Duarte Sousa ?!!



Creio que já passou a N238 sim, entre Rabisca e Sarnadas de S. Simão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2020 às 10:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Creio que já passou a N238 sim, entre Rabisca e Sarnadas de S. Simão.



Obrigado Duarte, dai para a frente ( Vilar Barroco, Orvalho, etc) já vai encontrar muito menos combustível , dado que essa zona teve dois grandes IR em Agosto de 2017, contudo falta perceber onde andam as outras frentes, e não vai ser um dia/tarde fácil, porque o vento deverá voltar a aumentar de intensidade sensivelmente a partir das 11h/12h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 10:16)

Eu diria que neste momento o flanco mais preocupante é o flanco direito/Este, desde Alvito da Beira até ao Pião.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2020 às 11:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu diria que neste momento o flanco mais preocupante é o flanco direito/Este, desde Alvito da Beira até ao Pião.



É uma área já extremamente vasta, e sem sinal de grandes melhoras , visto da aldeia de Isna  há cerca de meia-hora  Aldeias de Bafareira e Rabisca no concelho de Oleiros , evacuadas por precaução!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2020 às 12:27)

Já temos radar dinâmico do IPMA  Eco´s do IR de Proença-a-Nova/Oleiros/Castelo Branco no mesmo


----------



## dvieira (14 Set 2020 às 13:12)

E para piorar começou agora um novo IF na zona da Sertã esperamos que seja debelado na fase inicial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2020 às 17:07)

O incendio de Proença-a-Nova, já com com 1051 operacionais, 347 veiculos e 15 MA, acabei de ver uma publicação no faceboo, onde diz que o perímetro do incendio ronda os 55 km, a ver vamos, se com o baixar das temperaturas, podem levá-o á sua extinção.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2020 às 18:11)

IR de Proença-a-Nova/Oleiros/Castelo Branco contínua a não dar sequer hipótese de combate directo , e já está neste momento muito perto de galgar o Zêzere , e atingir mais um concelho , o quarto , e desta vez já no distrito de Coimbra ( Pampilhosa da Serra) , sem dúvida alguma o maior incêndio rural deste ano em Portugal Continental , e que já poder ter queimado cerca de 13.000 (ha) , uma perda imensa de uma zona que conheço muito bem, e que deixa aquelas pessoas ainda mais frágeis , dado que a maior fonte de riqueza/receita é precisamente a floresta  .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 19:32)




----------



## telegram (14 Set 2020 às 19:44)

Pirocúmulo visto de Oleiros pelas 18h00.
Foto de Marco Proença, "roubada" do Telegram ocorrências ativas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2020 às 20:26)

telegram disse:


> Pirocúmulo visto de Oleiros pelas 18h00.
> Foto de Marco Proença, "roubada" do Telegram ocorrências ativas.
> 
> 
> ...



Ao olhar para essa foto só tenho 2 palavras a dizer, simplesmente medonho.


----------



## huguh (15 Set 2020 às 00:02)

este incêndio é mesmo medonho  500 hectares/hora é surreal
hoje por aqui o ar parecia que estava nevoeiro e o cheiro a queimado era imenso, para não falar das fagulhas que se viam a cair do céu.
Estou muito longe do local mas quase de certeza absoluta que vinha deste incendio de Proença a nova


----------



## huguh (15 Set 2020 às 04:17)




----------



## srr (15 Set 2020 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A exemplo de anteriores incêndios, desta dimensão,

Só vai ficar controlado, quando não houver mais nada para arder e quando chover ( possivelmente quinta feira )

Até lá é gastar milhões a despejar agua para os "pontos quentes" , e andar a gastar gasóleo e viatura a proteger casas.


----------



## huguh (15 Set 2020 às 15:17)

levantou agora voo um heli ligeiro que costuma estar "estacionado" na outra margem no cais de Lamego.
assim que levantou abasteceu logo no Douro e deve estar a fazer ataque inicial a um incêndio em Travassinhos, Sta Marta de penaguião que começou às 14.53.
Entretanto enquanto estou a escrever já foi e já veio de novo abastecer e está a passar de novo aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2020 às 17:15)

É inadmissível o que tem acontecido no Gerês galego a poucos quilómetros de Portugal, sobretudo se tivermos em conta que a serra é Parque Natural e faz parte da Reserva da Biosfera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2020 às 17:20)

Entretanto o incêndio de Proença-a-Nova, o mais problemático em Portugal, parece que já está a ficar dominado. Ainda bem! 
https://www.radiocondestavel.pt/rad...rentes-ativas-e-com-trabalhos-de-consolidacao


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2020 às 09:30)

*Incêndio de Proença-a-Nova/Castelo Branco/Oleiros:* em fase de resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2020 às 15:57)

Imensa coluna de fumo do IR para os lados de Lagoa de Albufeira ( Sesimbra) , meios vão de certeza ser bem reforçados na próxima hora 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2020 às 16:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Imensa coluna de fumo do IR para os lados de Lagoa de Albufeira ( Sesimbra) , meios vão de certeza ser bem reforçados na próxima hora
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Mau aspecto !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2020 às 16:12)

Muito vento a dificultar as coisas! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2020 às 17:39)

Aqui está o que se vê da minha janela, lá ao longe:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2020 às 17:45)

Tonton disse:


> Aqui está o que se vê da minha janela, lá ao longe:


Pouca humidade,  vento moderado , e acessos quase nulos! Nunca mais chove 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2020 às 19:19)

Fogos nesta altura ,secura total .


----------



## dvieira (19 Out 2020 às 10:42)

Neste momento 15 IF ativos. O vento está já bastante forte e os terrenos ainda estão secos apesar de hoje se perspetivar chuva. Muitos aproveitaram para fazer queimadas e com certeza algumas se descontrolaram.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2020 às 10:55)

dvieira disse:


> Neste momento 15 IF ativos. O vento está já bastante forte e os terrenos ainda estão secos apesar de hoje se perspetivar chuva. Muitos aproveitaram para fazer queimadas e com certeza algumas se descontrolaram.



Típico...

" Parece que vem lá chuva... Ora deixa lá queimar este monte de ramos da poda do pomar...  Olha, está a arder o pinhal do vizinho, será que não apaguei aquilo bem?...."


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 11:10)

MSantos disse:


> Típico...
> 
> " Parece que vem lá chuva... Ora deixa lá queimar este monte de ramos da poda do pomar...  Olha, está a arder o pinhal do vizinho, será que não apaguei aquilo bem?...."



Semelhante à situação do dia 15 de Outubro de 2017... Enquanto as multas não sejam a doer, as pessoas não aprendem...


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2020 às 11:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Semelhante à situação do dia 15 de Outubro de 2017... Enquanto as multas não sejam a doer, as pessoas não aprendem...



Tal e qual... Mas em Outubro de 2017 as condições eram muito piores... O Ophelia passou muito longe e apenas trouxe consigo ventos fortes e secos de Sul, quando a chuva chegou já tinha ardido mais de 200mil ha em menos de 24h e demais consequências que todos se recordarão...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 12:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Semelhante à situação do dia 15 de Outubro de 2017... Enquanto as multas não sejam a doer, as pessoas não aprendem...



As queimas de sobrantes, tem de ser autorizadas, pela autoridades competentes, o meu municipio só hoje é que ia dar as respectivas autorizações, mas mesmo assim acho que era de esperar que primeiro chovesse, e que estivesse já a erva verde a despontar.
Até porque nem sei qual é a pressa, nunca entendi ao certo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 13:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As queimas de sobrantes, tem de ser autorizadas, pela autoridades competentes, o meu municipio só hoje é que ia dar as respectivas autorizações, mas mesmo assim acho que era de esperar que primeiro chovesse, e que estivesse já a erva verde a despontar.
> Até porque nem sei qual é a pressa, nunca entendi ao certo.



Sei dessa situação e tenho plena consciência que esta situação só ocorre pelo "antigamente fazia-se assim, nós também fazemos". Principalmente os idosos, habituados a cuidar da terra, a seguirem determinados ritmos e rotinas, para além do facto de serem mais propensos a deixarem descontrolar uma queima de sobrantes, são aqueles que prevaricam... Não compreendem que as coisas mudaram rapidamente e, por vezes, fazem ouvidos moucos aos avisos e aos conselhos.
Falo de conhecimento próprio e não fui meigo com um familiar, por causa de uma situação semelhante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2020 às 15:21)

Incêndio em Castro Daire com 34 operacionais, 7 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos, a 22 de novembro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2020 às 15:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio em Castro Daire com 34 operacionais, 7 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos, a 22 de novembro.



O incêndio está a lavrar em mato rasteiro e a frente já tem uma extensão considerável.

Neste momento 44 operacionais, 8 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos.


----------

